# NXT Takeover: London Thread



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT Takeover: London, Corbin challenges Crews*

Corbin needs to win clean here, handing Crews his first loss. Both could gain from a solid feud here.


----------



## Drago

*Re: NXT Takeover: London, Corbin challenges Crews*






This is gonna be good, we'll see how Apollo responds.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: NXT Takeover: London, Corbin challenges Crews*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Corbin needs to win clean here, handing Crews his first loss. Both could gain from a solid feud here.


If he wins, he should not win clean.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NXT Takeover: London, Corbin challenges Crews*

*I enjoyed that promo. Corbin needs to win here, because he has yet to win the big one at a live special. He won some irrelevant mid card feuds against Dempsey and Rhyno, but he submitted to Joe and didn't win the tournament, so ending Apollo's streak would do wonders for his momentum going into the title picture. *


----------



## Old School Icons

*Re: NXT Takeover: London, Corbin challenges Crews*

Corbin should win here.

I wonder if they are brave enough to do it though.


----------



## TheAverageMuta

Hoping for Jordan/Gable vs The Mechanics. Not feeling much about the rest of the card so far. Apart from this obviously.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663511795890540544


----------



## RiverFenix

No Brits on the current NXT roster - huh. Any that could make their debut from the PC? Hugo Knox ready for television?


----------



## CretinHop138

Phil "Philthy" Taylor of Motorhead died today, he drummed on the classic theme song...


----------



## gsm1988

MY predicted card:
-Main event: Balor vs Joe for the NXT title
-Bayley vs Alexa vs either Nia Jax or Eva Marie in a triple threat for the women's title (Eva still gets booed out of the building if she is in the match) 
-Dash/Dawson vs Jordan/Gable for the tag titles
-Corbin vs Crews 
-Asuka vs Emma (I personally can't wait for this match) :smile2:

I don't know if there will be more matches added, but I can definitely see these matches happening.


----------



## jacobrgroman

I'd be ok with corbin going over. I've never really been a big fan of the whole "oh this new guy is so good and awesome and he has a really long winning streak to start his career" angle.

it's nice to see how much more lone wolf is liked (or at least appreciated) on here now compared to several months ago.


----------



## KC Armstrong

I just hope they're not seriously planning to put Eva Marie in a 1-on-1 match with Bayley. Sure, the atmosphere would be incredible, but that could turn into an epic trainwreck. Eva will be in the mix, but then at least make it a 4-way with Alexa and Nia or something like that.

Hopefully Gable & Jordan will be as over in the UK as they are in Florida. These two vs Dash & Dawson for the gold could easily main event that show (even though they obviously won't).


----------



## jacobrgroman

gsm1988 said:


> MY predicted card:
> -Main event: Balor vs Joe for the NXT title
> -Bayley vs Alexa vs either Nia Jax or Eva Marie in a triple threat for the women's title (Eva still gets booed out of the building if she is in the match)
> -Dash/Dawson vs Jordan/Gable for the tag titles
> -Corbin vs Crews
> -Asuka vs Emma (I personally can't wait for this match) :smile2:
> 
> I don't know if there will be more matches added, but I can definitely see these matches happening.


I think something like that could definitely end up happening for the women's title. I was going through the whole roster and the only ones I could justifiably see as viable threats to the title are: emma, dana, asuka, nia, alexa and *shudders* eva. assuming emma and asuka meet in london (which was my initial prediction. and is this confirmed, btw?) that only leaves eva (who according to spoilers from the last tapings asks for and is granted a match at the next set I can't see getting a one on one match in such a high scale), alexa (who gets a singles match next week), dana (who hasn't done much since getting ASUKA'ed) and nia (who's spent the last few weeks throwing girls around the ring a whole bunch)

I'm still going with my prediction of a number one contenders battle royal(e) at the next tapings and they could go with the tried but true formula of "both wrestlers feet touch the floor" a'la breeze, zayn and kidd last year and luger/hart in 1994 and have some combination of alexa, nia and (fuck, I can't believe I'm typing this) eva marie vs bayley in london.

or they could surprise us and not do any of that.


----------



## Drago

TheAverageMuta said:


> Hoping for Jordan/Gable vs The Mechanics. Not feeling much about the rest of the card so far. Apart from this obviously.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663511795890540544


:banderas

Bayley/Alexa should be great too. Finn's match will be a pissbreak for me.


----------



## Emperor DC

Takeover live from my home countries capital and then straight out the door for the Star Wars midnight opening.

Best day of the year.


----------



## Old School Icons

Emperor DC said:


> Takeover live from my home countries capital and then straight out the door for the Star Wars midnight opening.
> 
> Best day of the year.


More or less exactly my plan although I'll be doing it on the next day afternoon for Star Wars.

The TakeOver card is certainly starting to take shake.

I think they will do what they did for Brooklyn as well and tape a NXT episode just for some extra matches as that episode will be a recap show mainly.


----------



## Cash

Hi eveyone - not sure if there is another thread but can anyone let me know face value of the tickets according to the seating plan? I missed the boat on this and just wanted to check how much people are marking up by on resale sites


----------



## J10

Sami Zayn has been added to the card according to the WWE site.


----------



## Cash

Just picked up 2 block S8 tickets from the official AXS website for this ''sold out'' event. £40 each plus booking etc

EDIT: I asked the question above because a ''friend'' offered me a seat next to him in the upper tier for £70, unbelievable


----------



## Padster

Hi, new here, can't find any other thread on the rest of the UK tour, but any idea who we can expect at the Glasgow show?


----------



## ArnDaddy

Padster said:


> Hi, new here, can't find any other thread on the rest of the UK tour, but any idea who we can expect at the Glasgow show?


All I know is Neville is appearing at Glasgow and Newcastle.

Only know as I am going to Newcastle and then London.


----------



## Padster

That's a start. No idea if I'm being too hopeful but Asuka or Enzo and Cass would make my night.


----------



## CMDeluxe

Ticketmaster posted a photo of the roster that's coming over it was:

Finn, Joe, Neville, Sami, Bayley, Nia, Emma, Dana, Asuka, Dawson, Wilder, Enzo, Cass, Carmella, Blake, Murphy, Alexa, Vaudevillians, Gable, Jordan, Regal, Bull, Sampson (I think, the pic was cut off at the top), Corbin, Crews and I think Eva although I'm not sure on that.


----------



## Not Lying

I'll go with an Emma win to be honest over Asuka, have Emma win the title from Bailey. THEN have Asuka vs Emma the rematch.


----------



## 3MB4Life

Did they use Jack The Ripper to try and promote Takeover:London? Man, I thought Vince was out of touch.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

etrbaby said:


> I'll go with an Emma win to be honest over Asuka, have Emma win the title from Bailey. THEN have Asuka vs Emma the rematch.


Asuka is going to bork Emma like she did Dana and then NXT will have a situation where Asuka will be built too strong and nobody would ever feasibly be able to beat her and is going to destroy all the dynamics and stories of the division just like when Brock was the champ.

But we'll all be able to chant "Asuka City" so it's completely worth it fpalm.


----------



## zrc

She can destroy Alexa, Eva and Nia whilst she's at it.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> Ticketmaster posted a photo of the roster that's coming over it was:
> 
> Finn, Joe, Neville, Sami, Bayley, Nia, Emma, Dana, Asuka, Dawson, Wilder, Enzo, Cass, Carmella, Blake, Murphy, Alexa, Vaudevillians, Gable, Jordan, Regal, Bull, Sampson (I think, the pic was cut off at the top), Corbin, Crews and I think Eva although I'm not sure on that.



The main roster tour is coming to Germany in February and you couldn't pay me to go to that show. Just tell those fuckers to stay home and send that NXT roster with Gable & Jordan, Sami, Enzo & Cass, Alexa, Joe, etc over here instead.


----------



## Drago

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Asuka is going to bork Emma like she did Dana and then NXT will have a situation where Asuka will be built too strong and nobody would ever feasibly be able to beat her and is going to destroy all the dynamics and stories of the division just like when Brock was the champ.
> 
> But we'll all be able to chant "Asuka City" so it's completely worth it fpalm.


As much as I love Asuka, I don't want to see this happening. :mj2


----------



## 2Pieced

I'm ok with Emma winning as long as it's not clean as i think it's too early to beat Asuka.

They have something with her.


----------



## Mr. I

etrbaby said:


> I'll go with an Emma win to be honest over Asuka, have Emma win the title from Bailey. THEN have Asuka vs Emma the rematch.


There is no way Emma is beating Asuka. This will simply be Asuka's first lengthier match (like Tyler Breeze was for Apollo Crews). Beating Asuka at only her second Takeover would be completely foolish.


----------



## Dell

CMDeluxe said:


> Ticketmaster posted a photo of the roster that's coming over it was:
> 
> Finn, Joe, Neville, Sami, Bayley, Nia, Emma, Dana, Asuka, Dawson, Wilder, Enzo, Cass, Carmella, Blake, Murphy, Alexa, Vaudevillians, Gable, Jordan, Regal, Bull, Sampson (I think, the pic was cut off at the top), Corbin, Crews and I think Eva although I'm not sure on that.


Alexa. :mark:

This better be the roster for the the house shows as well, fuck.


----------



## Padster

Dell said:


> Alexa. :mark:
> 
> This better be the roster for the the house shows as well, fuck.


I'm with you. It looks like if the cast picture is right they have limited options for matches, while allowing for a night off here and there, so I'm even more hopeful now of seeing Asuka, Enzo and Big Cass.

I'm hoping for a nice line in merchandise too, but have been disappointed in that area at main roster shows in the past, so maybe asking too much.


----------



## Dell

Padster said:


> I'm with you. It looks like if the cast picture is right they have limited options for matches, while allowing for a night off here and there, so I'm even more hopeful now of seeing Asuka, Enzo and Big Cass.
> 
> I'm hoping for a nice line in merchandise too, but have been disappointed in that area at main roster shows in the past, so maybe asking too much.


Yeah, good point I didn't think about Merchandise. Hopefully they have a big selection since the euro shop doesn't have much for NXT.


----------



## thomasbroad

:bosstrips


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

All right, I can't miss this. I've decided to go. I'm throwing on my wet suit and jumping in the Boston Harbor right now. Somebody save me a seat a bring a towel.


----------



## PUNKY

CMDeluxe said:


> Ticketmaster posted a photo of the roster that's coming over it was:
> 
> Finn, Joe, Neville, Sami, Bayley, Nia, Emma, Dana, Asuka, Dawson, Wilder, *Enzo, Cass, Carmella,* Blake, Murphy, Alexa, Vaudevillians, Gable, Jordan, *Regal,* Bull, Sampson (I think, the pic was cut off at the top), Corbin, Crews and I think Eva although I'm not sure on that.


:flairdance Been wondering for ages if enzo,cass and carmella were gonna feature. Happy regals gonna be there too, now just fingers crossed liv morgan makes an appearance.:fingerscrossed


----------



## 751161

This will likely be better than TLC and the Rumble combined. I'm looking forward to watching it so much. I imagine the atmosphere is going to be insane as well with it being in London. UK Crowds are fucking awesome. :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer

thomasbroad said:


> :bosstrips


----------



## Drago

Kowalski's Killer said:


> All right, I can't miss this. I've decided to go. I'm throwing on my wet suit and jumping in the Boston Harbor right now. Somebody save me a seat *a bring a towel*.


This one?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

"And more.."? Must mean a debut since there's already 6 matches. Unless they're adding an extra hour this seems like tight fit. Eh, maybe not... Emma's probably going to get squashed in 2 minutes, Corbin in 5 and the Certified G's have never been in a match longer than what, 7 minutes? Too bad time is going to get shaved off of those matches rather than Balor's 20 minute entrance.

Top to bottom this will probably be the best TO card yet but I bet a lot of these matches won't actually feel like TO matches.


----------



## GTL

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> "And more.."? Must mean a debut since there's already 6 matches. Unless they're adding an extra hour this seems like tight fit. Eh, maybe not... Emma's probably going to get squashed in 2 minutes, Corbin in 5 and the Certified G's have never been in a match longer than what, 7 minutes? Too bad time is going to get shaved off of those matches rather than Balor's 20 minute entrance.
> 
> Top to bottom this will probably be the best TO card yet but I bet a lot of these matches won't actually feel like TO matches.


At the Tokyo one, quite literally half the show was taken up with Sasha/Bayley and Balor/KO and various segments relating to it.


----------



## AT&T Stadium

*Re: NXT Takeover: London, Corbin challenges Crews*



Drago said:


>


The Lone Wolf? I had no idea Barry Windham was in NXT.

Hopefully it's a good match.


----------



## RiverFenix

How will Zayn and Neville be used at the show? 

I'd have a cocky tag team open the show complaining they were left off the card challenge anybody in the back to an impromptu match - Zayn and Neville come out. Dash and Dawson would have been perfect but they're the champs and booked, so either BAMF or JJ/Gable would work just as well.


----------



## Gametoo

Emma, Bayley and Blue shit are the most basic divas I've ever seen! NXT would be so much better without them.


----------



## TheAverageMuta

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Emma's probably going to get squashed in 2 minutes


wat


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

TheAverageMuta said:


> wat


She's going against lady Brock, obviously I'm exaggerating but I don't expect this to be a long, back and forth afair where both parties look good coming out.


----------



## Oxidamus

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> She's going against lady Brock, obviously I'm exaggerating but I don't expect this to be a long, back and forth afair where both parties look good coming out.


You sure? Emma's the only worker on the show other than Bayley who will be able to get something decent out of Asuka. They're probably not going to waste it to just have a squash. I totally expect a fair amount of shenanigans with Dana at ringside assuming she is, but there will at least be ample time to prove Asuka can have a decent 'match' and not a squash (though we know the winner). What I expect anyway, of course.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

a Cocky Prickmas said:


> You sure? Emma's the only worker on the show other than Bayley who will be able to get something decent out of Asuka. They're probably not going to waste it to just have a squash. I totally expect a fair amount of shenanigans with Dana at ringside assuming she is, but there will at least be ample time to prove Asuka can have a decent 'match' and not a squash (though we know the winner). What I expect anyway, of course.


Dunno man, hope I'm wrong but if the Dusty has taught me anything is "don't put it past H to sacrifice solid talent to get over somebody that's already extremely over"


----------



## BlackoutLAS

I'll be there! My first ever PPV! I can't fucking wait to see Finn Bálors entrance..


----------



## FlynnerMcGee

I really want Emma to win too.

I think it would be the most appropriate upset for the night, especially if it is not a clean win. Just booking all the up and comers as unbeatable doesn't work on the whole. Asuka will make her way to the top, but (as with Bayley) it means more if the babyfaces have had to go through more obstacles to get there.

Either way, we've seen Emma up the ante, but I still want to see her go up another level on the viciousness and really try to cripple Asuka. She's stepped up a level, but I think it's clear she's got another tier to hit. This is the match to do it.


----------



## 4 Horsewomen Fan

Let's see: 

Joe vs Finn: Honestly, I don't want this to go too long. I think Finn should retain and Joe gets called up. Joe is awesome now, he completely won me, but I don't think a Joe reign would do it. I still want Hideo vs Finn. Maybe Finn turns heel and forms with Joe the Balor club. Lol no, I prefer Joe as a single. But seriously, push the motherfucker Samoan, this is the right one.

Bayley vs Nia. Jesus, terrible match. I hope Bayley super hugs plex her in a not too long match. Not happening though.

Corbin vs Crews: argh. I guess Corbin wins, he needs it. Solid match, but not a main event for me.

E&C vs Mechanincs: Ok. I don't know what are they doing here since Gable and Jordan are getting really over. Doesn't need to be too long. Also, I don't understand their absence in the show, apparently. Still is going to be really good.

Asuka vs Emma: The match I looking forward the most. I wish they tear the house down. Hopefully not a squash. It's my main Event.

Zayn and Neville vs... BAM? Fun match and great to see those two come back teaming up. Perfect for me.

So, I have 3 concerns:

*1. How are they going to put so many matches? What are going to be the matches durations?
2. Jason and Gable not wrestling?
3. The best matches for me are in the undercard. Which is a problem because they will get the less time.
*
Overall, if given the time, it's probably going to be better than the whole RTWM, Wrestlemania 32 included plus Royal Rumble combined.


----------



## King In The North

Emma and Asuka are going to tear the house down and that's the match I'm most looking forward to. I think Bálor/Joe is going to be very good, but I really really hope Crews/Corbin knock it out the park. Corbin looked good last takeover against Joe so I hope he can keep it up and take his game to next level. Bayley/Jax doesn't do too much for me, but I'm excited to see how Nia handles the spotlight. If Sami wrestles that'd be great. I would love a Sami vs. a debuting ZSJ or Dave Mastiff.


----------



## deanambroselover

Just wanna know will NXT Takeover London be shown live at UK time or USA time?


----------



## Jbardo

It will be shown live uk time, so mid afternoon in the US.


----------



## deanambroselover

OMG thats gonna be fucking awesome actual live PPV at UK time and no editing now the whole world will see how we Brits give reactions. Fuck you Vince


----------



## 751161

This is one of those rare instances where a big show is on at an acceptable time for us UK guys and we don't have to stay up super late. FeelsGoodMan

:yes


----------



## deanambroselover

You know its amazing how we can watch this PPV at a reasonable hour and not have to stay up. The Americans will just have to finish work early since its afternoon when its shown live


----------



## CMDeluxe

They're presumably taping an episode before Takeover like in Brooklyn as my tickets say show starts 7.30 but they've stated takeover starts at 8.30.


----------



## Deeds

I haven't a fucking clue why but I had it in my head that this happened on the 9th but have just realised it's on the 16th, I have never felt disappointment like this before.


----------



## Crasp

CMDeluxe said:


> They're presumably taping an episode before Takeover like in Brooklyn as my tickets say show starts 7.30 but they've stated takeover starts at 8.30.


I really, REALLY hope so!


----------



## JP7

Proper want to go to this, found a ticket in a decent seat on getmein, question is do i go on my own! Anyone ever been to a wrestling event on their own?


----------



## fenixdrago

This would be the perfect time for Zack Sabre Jr to debut.


----------



## Crasp

JP7 said:


> Proper want to go to this, found a ticket in a decent seat on getmein, question is do i go on my own! Anyone ever been to a wrestling event on their own?


Not been to a wrestling event alone but I've been to see bands alone before. Real question is, how likely is it that you'll regret going alone compared to how likely are you to regret not going at all? I mean, _most_ of us watch alone when we watch on TV, right? And in today's social media world, you have this forum, twitter, instagram etc, so you're never _really_ alone.

Plus in the older UK Takeover thread there's a bunch of folks planning to meet up that otherwise would have been going alone, could join that rabble? 

If my significant other & my bro weren't coming with me, I'd still totally go.


----------



## JP7

Crasp said:


> Not been to a wrestling event alone but I've been to see bands alone before. Real question is, how likely is it that you'll regret going alone compared to how likely are you to regret not going at all? I mean, _most_ of us watch alone when we watch on TV, right? And in today's social media world, you have this forum, twitter, instagram etc, so you're never _really_ alone.
> 
> Plus in the older UK Takeover thread there's a bunch of folks planning to meet up that otherwise would have been going alone, could join that rabble?
> 
> If my significant other & my bro weren't coming with me, I'd still totally go.


Yeah you are right, i do think i will regret it if i dont go and im watching on the network and its a killer show!


----------



## cazwell

I think it's fine on your own tbh especially with these type of events as you're all there for the same reason and to have fun with the chants.

I go to Old Trafford to watch united on my own and it's a 3 hour drive everytime - Contemplated buying a ticket for this but still haven't made my mind up due to the ridiculous cost some people are selling them now.


----------



## deanambroselover

I cant wait for the Brits reactions unedited


----------



## cazwell

Any other websites other that getmein that are reselling tickets? Fairly bad seats on floor seating for such high prices -_-


----------



## Bassey

Hi, new to this forum, long time lurker, but I'm going to this event, really looking forward to it. More excited for this than the past few Raw's I've been to!


----------



## BehindYou

cazwell said:


> Any other websites other that getmein that are reselling tickets? Fairly bad seats on floor seating for such high prices -_-


Stubhub had some on there too when I was looking for my tickets 

Edit > the decent floor seating tickts around the ring seem to be just over £100 on av, don't know if that's better.


----------



## Nolza

I regret not getting tickets for this now, so wish I had the day off work.


----------



## Padster

Brockin' around the christmas tree said:


> I haven't a fucking clue why but I had it in my head that this happened on the 9th but have just realised it's on the 16th, I have never felt disappointment like this before.


:grin2: My mate did this in April for RAW at the 02. Messaged me the monday before it, asking when I was arriving and explaining how pumped he was he'd just got out of work early...


----------



## Drago

Bassey said:


> Hi, new to this forum, long time lurker, but I'm going to this event, really looking forward to it. More excited for this than the past few Raw's I've been to!


Welcome and have fun there!


----------



## Mr. I

Are people seriously advocating Emma winning over Asuka? In only Asuka's second Takeover match, and presumably her first non-squash match? 
What's the point of that?


----------



## Cabanarama

fenixdrago said:


> This would be the perfect time for Zack Sabre Jr to debut.


Jordan and Gable vs. Leaders of the New School would be amazing. Although with Scurll working PWG this weekend and another show in California the following weekend, you gotta assume that he's sticking around in the states for the week and won't be in the UK when Takeover happens


----------



## Z Nation

Ithil said:


> Are people seriously advocating Emma winning over Asuka? In only Asuka's second Takeover match, and presumably her first non-squash match?
> What's the point of that?





Cabanarama said:


> Jordan and Gable vs. Leaders of the New School would be amazing. Although with Scurll working PWG this weekend and another show in California the following weekend, you gotta assume that he's sticking around in the states for the week and won't be in the UK when Takeover happens



Headliner and other admins can ban me all they want, but I keep coming back. Those suckers can't defeat me.


----------



## thomasbroad

JJ and Gable in the ring, promo about how after beating The Ascension they issue an open challenge.


silence...









:trips8 :trips8


----------



## Padster

Going back to Glasgow, Carmella just confirmed on twitter she'll be there with Enzo and Big Cass!

Now just to get Asuka to confirm!


----------



## deanambroselover

I think NXT Takeover London is gonna totally own every main roster PPV and once again Vince will be embaressed with the shit he puts on


----------



## Bassey

Ho Ho Ho Drago! said:


> Welcome and have fun there!


Thank you! 

I see that the cards are stacked at every show during the tour, I hope it proves popular enough for them to make it an annual thing.


----------



## Bullydully

Got that Wrestlemania feel and i'm not even going!


----------



## Padster

This tweet reply Asuka sent me doesn't really make any sense (which I love), but it doesn't say she's _not_ coming to Glasgow.... :grin2:


----------



## Frost99

Funny how for the 1st time since the NXT Taker-Over inception that a "Main Roster" PPV is on BEFORE there live special. I guess Vince didn't wan't to live up to higher expectations or in his case just common sense when booking a WRESTLING show.

Funny how BOTH main events involve an native born champion & a "bad-ass" in terms of personas and how ONE main event is so anticipated but the other with the RICHEST prize in pro-wrestling on the line is more of a mid-card match than main event. #BookingMATTERS 

NXT continue to be the light in this world of darkness Vince & friends have plunged us in, for your my ONLY hope of continuing to pay :jbl "*9.99 MAGGLE*"


----------



## Dell

The tour kicks off tomorrow, who's going? 

Any confirmation on the card?


----------



## A. Edwards

For those going to the Newcastle show tomorrow night (I'm extremely jealous!), but have an amazing night! I'd be there myself if I wasn't currently living in London/Surrey for studies. Nevertheless, I'm looking forward to the NXT TakeOver special next Wednesday which should be an amazing experience.

Any results/reports throughout the tour would be extremely appreciated!


----------



## CMDeluxe

The main events for Newcastle is Sami vs Balor and in Sheffield it's those two plus Corbin in a triple threat. Joe vs Crews is happening in Sheffield too.

In addition to the list I posted of who was coming over you add Dillinger but doesn't appear that Sampson is coming. Eva isn't either but she might be flown over for Takeover.


----------



## Padster

A. Edwards said:


> For those going to the Newcastle show tomorrow night (I'm extremely jealous!), but have an amazing night! I'd be there myself if I wasn't currently living in London/Surrey for studies. Nevertheless, I'm looking forward to the NXT TakeOver special next Wednesday which should be an amazing experience.
> 
> Any results/reports throughout the tour would be extremely appreciated!


I'm happy to report on the Glasgow show on Friday, but not sure how to do that here. 

No-one is going to get pissed at "house show spoilers" ahead of takeover are they? 

This is a genuine question, trying to understand forum etiquette.


----------



## Crasp

Padster said:


> I'm happy to report on the Glasgow show on Friday, but not sure how to do that here.
> 
> No-one is going to get pissed at "house show spoilers" ahead of takeover are they?
> 
> This is a genuine question, trying to understand forum etiquette.


Spoilers don't exist when it concerns house shows, as they _rarely_ progress story lines (exceptions include injuries where a title has to change hands on a house show to continue the tour with a champion, etc.), and there're never going to be televised, so there's nothing to spoil.

So yeah, post all the reports you want, include all the photos you want, and they'll be appreciated. If you're unsure, you can always post your reports in [ spoiler ] tags.


----------



## Platt

Looks like Newcastle is getting Alexa vs Asuka and Enzo/Cass vs Blake/Murphy in addition to the announced matches.

I could see both going over their matches in the ring till someone noticed and covered all the windows.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ajktco

Looking forward to this next week. Me and a few mates are going. if anyone else is going PM me and we could meet up and have a few drinks or something 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RobsYourUncle

Has it been confirmed they're taping an episode before Takeover starts? If so, what time would that be starting does anyone know? Don't want to end up missing any of it!


----------



## Crasp

RobsYourUncle said:


> Has it been confirmed they're taping an episode before Takeover starts? If so, what time would that be starting does anyone know? Don't want to end up missing any of it!


There's just under 30 mins (starting at 7:30) of them taping stuff before Takeover starts at 8 as far as I'm aware. The stuff before Takeover will probably consist of 2 matches, and Zayn is confirmed to be involved in one of them.


----------



## Bullydully

Somehow managed to just get a ticket for this shit. I can't wait!


----------



## LaMelo

Hopefully Corbin gets the win.


----------



## CMDeluxe

RobsYourUncle said:


> Has it been confirmed they're taping an episode before Takeover starts? If so, what time would that be starting does anyone know? Don't want to end up missing any of it!


Yep, Triple H confirmed in his conference call that they're taping Sami's return, Sampson's debut and a Fatal 4 Way tag beforehand.


----------



## Mr. I

Blackpool sure loved Bayley and Gable/Jordan

https://twitter.com/wwenick/status/676158522195865600
https://twitter.com/allan_cheapshot/status/676138088083693568

Wonder if these will carry through to Takeover/NXT TV in London.


----------



## shutupchico

like i said in another thread, i'm predicting an andre the giant handing the belt to ted dibiase moment with jax and eva marie. imagine the heat. i can't lie, i don't watch much nxt, but after checking out all the breaking ground episodes, i'll check this out. the corbin guy seems like a stiff, i wouldn't put much faith in him having a decent career.


----------



## chargebeam

Ithil said:


> https://twitter.com/allan_cheapshot/status/676138088083693568
> 
> Wonder if these will carry through to Takeover/NXT TV in London.


This is beautiful.


----------



## Crasp

I really feel like some of these chants are going to make it back to Full Sail.


----------



## Mr. I

Crasp said:


> I really feel like some of these chants are going to make it back to Full Sail.


Americans trying to do a heated UK crowd would be like Roman trying to do a Dusty Rhodes promo


----------



## Old School Icons

Well I don't know about you guys but my voice may be lost for days after going to this show :Rollins


----------



## X-Train

I was about to link to the gable/Jordan video, those guys are loving it. At the Sheffield show you could see the huge grin on Jordan's face, surely WWE are smart enough to get these on the love special not just pre show


----------



## deanambroselover

Ithil said:


> Blackpool sure loved Bayley and Gable/Jordan
> 
> https://twitter.com/wwenick/status/676158522195865600
> https://twitter.com/allan_cheapshot/status/676138088083693568
> 
> Wonder if these will carry through to Takeover/NXT TV in London.


OMG!!!!! at that Chad/Gable clip the Brits are showing the world how its done at NXT


----------



## Old School Icons

It would have been tempting to throw them into this special for the tag belts but I'd be patient with Jordan/Gable.

Their rise up the tag ranks has been so organic, when the moment comes that they challenge for the belts I think it will be the right time although that should be at the latest the Dallas special.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Good to see Gable & Jordan getting the love from the fellow UK fanbase.

Will also say a big well done to whoever chose the Winter Gardens in Blackpool as a touring venue, brilliant place to perform at.


----------



## Bayley <3

Good lord those crowds look like so much fun.


----------



## CretinHop138

Why on earth would you want to go to the main roster and leave this?

Brilliant.


----------



## thomasbroad

I just cannot wait for Wednesday!


----------



## RiC David

I guess we can't really arrange on where to have a WrestlingForum gathering but I'll be the guy with the waist long dreadlocks and no mates because none of my friends like wrestling <sigh> so if anyone wants to give me a shout, that'd be appreciated. Not so many people know me on this board....which could be a good thing depending on who you ask.


----------



## Crasp

Old Saint RiC said:


> I guess we can't really arrange on where to have a WrestlingForum gathering but I'll be the guy with the waist long dreadlocks and no mates because none of my friends like wrestling <sigh> so if anyone wants to give me a shout, that'd be appreciated. Not so many people know me on this board....which could be a good thing depending on who you ask.


I'll keep my eyes peeled - I'm going with my better half and my bro, I was hoping to wear a New Day shirt but it didn't arrive yet, but I do have New day socks - although it would have to be very specific circumstances to be able to recognise me from those... Otherwise no real distinguishing features aside from the fact I'm a 5'7 29 year old white guy who is obviously incredibly handsome.

And it makes sense that not many people on the board know you, as people here just don't like rational, objective thinkers.


----------



## thomasbroad

Old Saint RiC said:


> I guess we can't really arrange on where to have a WrestlingForum gathering but I'll be the guy with the waist long dreadlocks and no mates because none of my friends like wrestling <sigh> so if anyone wants to give me a shout, that'd be appreciated. Not so many people know me on this board....which could be a good thing depending on who you ask.


Odds are that I will see you, considering I am sitting next to you :eva2

I'll be in my Baron Corbin t-shirt!


----------



## GrapplingAddict

Just got last-minute tickets. Beyond excited :grin2:


----------



## Even Flow

Updated the original post with the card.


----------



## BuzzKillington

So hyped for Balor/Joe. I hope Joe walks out with the title.


----------



## thomasbroad

JJ and Gable need to be on the pre-show/next tapings!


----------



## Frost99

Can't wait to watch what a REAL PPV is supposed to be, matches that have been booked with a story or reason behind it happening, wrestler's with TRUE character's that have evolved organically & with a crowd who WANTS to be there & cheer.

#NXT4Life


----------



## Old School Icons

Walked out of work like this. 










Bring on Wembley Arena tomorrow, CAN'T WAIT! 

NXT! NXT! NXT!


----------



## Geostigma87

Hi everyone, i get a ticket for this event just yesterday that will be my first one since long time, everyone know if is possible to get some photos or sign from the star at Wembley Arena? I have never been at an event of this importance,someone have some tips? :smile2:


----------



## Old School Icons

I got an email from my ticket provider. If you didn't get something similar this may be worth knowing for anyone at Wembley Arena tomorrow.

"
Important message from WWE

Dear Customer

Due to WWE’s commitment to providing all of their customers with the highest level of safety, we have been made aware that there are some prohibited items not permitted into the WWE NXT events. Please read the below and ensure you don’t take these along with you where possible. 

Prohibited items include: 

• Travel Bags and Briefcases
• Backpacks
• Large Women’s handbags (small purses allowed)
• Video Cameras or Recording Devices
• Laser Pointers or Noise Makers
• Weapons of any kind
• Alcoholic Beverages, Illegal Drugs or Paraphernalia
• Selfie Sticks
• Lap Top Computers or Tablets
• Coolers
• Luggage of any kind
• Camera Bags 
• Masks (Only WWE brand masks will be permitted)

Important: Patrons entering the venue will be subject to either metal detector, handheld wand, screening, visual inspection, pat down and/or bag check.
"


----------



## Bassey

Just got a text from Ticketmaster saying that doors will now be opening at 6pm instead of 6:30.

Just a heads up for all peeps on here who are going.


----------



## davidba90

So the first action is definitely at 7.30pm? I am with my young boy so don't want him to get unsettled by arriving too early..but if I missed anything I think I may be physically sick!


----------



## Bassey

I think it's anybody's guess as to what time the action starts. All the timings they've announced for the previous shows this past week have all been a bit wrong, given they have a tv taping before the actual TakeOver, I'd get in by at least 6:30 or 7 at the latest.


----------



## Dell

Bassey said:


> I think it's anybody's guess as to what time the action starts. All the timings they've announced for the previous shows this past week have all been a bit wrong, given they have a tv taping before the actual TakeOver, I'd get in by at least 6:30 or 7 at the latest.


Isn't the taping _after _the Takeover?


----------



## Old School Icons

No it will be before. 

It will be a few matches to fill next week's episode, most of which will be a recap show just like after Brooklyn.

Then the next set of tapings will happen in US


----------



## Punkamaniac

What time does Takeover: London start on the Network in UK?


----------



## davidba90

Isn't it 8pm -10.30 pm? I thought they would tape the 3 matches for next week's show during the pre show from 7.30pm? Guess they could start a bit earlier if any longer bouts in the 3? 
The listing though say the show ends at 10pm but the tv show goes on until 10.30pm?


----------



## Crasp

Maybe the receptions that the UK shows have been recieving have caused them to want to tape more than one NXT episodes' worth of content?

Maybe a dark match or two between 6:00(doors) & 6:30, then TV tapings between 6:30 & 8:00, and then Takeover at around 7:58 (they like a 2 or 3 minute delay for live shows)?

Or more likely, maybe they just want more time for bag checks and whatnot.


----------



## RiC David

Crasp said:


> I'll keep my eyes peeled - I'm going with my better half and my bro, I was hoping to wear a New Day shirt but it didn't arrive yet, but I do have New day socks - although it would have to be very specific circumstances to be able to recognise me from those... Otherwise no real distinguishing features aside from the fact I'm a 5'7 29 year old white guy who is obviously incredibly handsome.
> 
> And it makes sense that not many people on the board know you, as people here just don't like rational, objective thinkers.


Ha, too kind! See you there then possibly, I can't picture how big the place is because I've only been to the arena for a small music concert (although I've been to the stadium for SummerSlam 92, just sayin'!) and the upper tier was darkened.



thomasbroad said:


> Odds are that I will see you, considering I am sitting next to you :eva2
> 
> I'll be in my Baron Corbin t-shirt!


Bold choice!

Didn't realise your seat was that close, won't be on my jays then. Is it literally next to mine or do you mean like it's virtually next to it?

Gonna be a memorable experience. I've never even seen 'modern wrestling' live (last show was in 94 I think) despite being such a big fan, that's NXT for you! It'd have to be a really big RAW to get me to go but NXT had me at NXT.

See you all there then.


----------



## chargebeam

I'm so hyped, I made a playlist of NXT themes of the current roster. Jump on the hype train!


----------



## davidba90

Would love to see an extended pre show but since they've told people the show starts at 7.30pm won't they want most people in their seats for the cameras?


----------



## thomasbroad

Old Saint RiC said:


> Didn't realise your seat was that close, won't be on my jays then. Is it literally next to mine or do you mean like it's virtually next to it?


Where are you again? (PM me if you want!)

Work best go quickly tomorrow. :batista3


----------



## Even Flow

Punkamaniac said:


> What time does Takeover: London start on the Network in UK?


8PM.


----------



## Bazinga

So pumped for this I booked a day off work to mentally prepare for the awesomeness that is undoubtedly going to occur.


----------



## Bullydully

My excitement is at beyond uncontainable levels right now.


----------



## Oakesy

I won't be able to watch this live as I will be at work. It sucks that I won't be able to watch it with my peeps on here 

Will have to resist the urge of going on here when I am home from work so I avoid all spoilers.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Super pissed off that I wont be able to watch till thursday night. 

If Bayley loses the title I'll feel the disturbance in the force and it'll spoil the match.

#huglife :bayley


----------



## FROSTY

WHat is the 6th match that has been announced https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=15&cad=rja&uact=8&sqi=2&ved=0ahUKEwiGmv_vn-DJAhXCPCYKHVVdA_MQFgheMA4&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wrestlezone.com%2Fnews%2F652837-final-wwe-nxt-takeover-london-card-6-announced-matches-balor-vs-joe-for-the-title-wz-live-coverage-beginning-at-230pm-est-today-more&usg=AFQjCNGkxk6cxKBgH1dO6jAMHa3Yfop-wg&sig2=DVrZf6FnfNs_h5in86NOow&bvm=bv.110151844,d.eWE This link to a WrestleZone story from a hour ago, states 6 matches have been announced, but only list 5 in the write up. Anybody have a clue on this. I really hope it's Gable & Jordan vs ?


----------



## Mox Girl

I'm about to go to sleep cos I'm waking up earlyish tomorrow morning to watch this! I'm quite excited! 

Gotta love weird timezone differences haha :lol


----------



## 751161

So excited that I'm able to watch this at a normal time tonight, without feeling dead in the morning. :mark: :mark:


----------



## thomasbroad

If work could just finish now, that would be great. :eva2

Sitting at work in my Baron Corbin shirt like :bosstrips

Vaudevillains tweeting about London, hopefully them vs JJ and Gable :mark:


----------



## TripleG

I am going to miss the first showing at 3PM because of work, but I'll try to watch it tonight.


----------



## Drago

I am watching with my brother on Friday evening without knowing the results. Damn, two more days for me, but I promised him. :mj2


----------



## Jersey

CretinHop138 said:


>


Take me back to playing Tony Hawk pro skater 3.


----------



## Takes2Two Fandango

Off to this tonight myself, should be looking to get into seats 7:15 latest if the rumour of the matches of the taping's are true then 7:30 would be about right Samson's debut and Zayn's return (unless this gets moved to the main show) will both be quick matches, then the tag match will be about 10-12 minutes


----------



## deanambroselover

NXT Takeover London is tonight OMG


----------



## Cleavage

So upset i can't get to go to this due to work fuckin' me over, i swear if Enzo wins the tag titles and Sami has a match this might be the end of me. :nash


----------



## RiverFenix

Sami is definitely having his return match, but it's being taped for next weeks NXT regular slot show and won't air on the Takeover UK show tonight.


----------



## FROSTY

-Balor looks like a fan in street clothes when he's fighting Samoa Joe after the contract signing. I can't believe they haven't been riding him to put on weight. At least 20 extra lbs. is needed to look like he belongs were he is and beating big men like Corbin, Crews, and Joe. 

-Also Evil Emma is one of the best heels in the entire WWE, and has remade herself from a comedy act with Santino into imo a legit main event player. Rooting for her against Asuka tonight.

-Hoping the Adorable One Bayley whips Tons of Fun's ass tonight and retains her NXT Women's Championship, if she has to drop the title to a heel, then it needs to be to Emma or Alexa Bliss.

-Certified G's time tonight, should've pulled the trigger on their title run over the summer at Takeover Brooklyn. Although they got most of their heat back when they reappeared unannounced to whip Dash & Wilder's asses after their title defense against The VaudeVillains. 

-The Lone Wolf needs to deal Apollo his first TV loss by pin tonight, Corbin needs the momentum more as I expect them to have him take the title off Balor at Takeover Dallas, and the heat from snapping Crews undefeated record since debuting should be more then enough, to make Balor vs Corbin in Dallas a big main event.


----------



## Oliver-94

Apologies if this has been answered before but it starts at 7:00pm or 7:30pm (UK time) right?


----------



## Takes2Two Fandango

Oliver-94 said:


> Apologies if this has been answered before but it starts at 7:00pm or 7:30pm (UK time) right?


8PM


----------



## JuulDK

For us that doesn't live in the US and doesn't know the time difference, when does this start?


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Denmarks only an hour ahead of us so 8 over here is 9


----------



## Deeds

Predictions:

Joe wins (and Balor hopefully gets called up)
Crews wins
Asuka wins
Big match bayley overcomes the odds :CENA
Mechanics retain


----------



## JuulDK

-***** Italiano- said:


> Denmarks only an hour ahead of us so 8 over here is 9


I hadn't seen the English starting time, only the American  Thanks so much


----------



## Badbadrobot

I'm going and I'm goddam over joyed there'll be no fucking Roman reigns nor mention of him


----------



## King In The North

If we get Sami's comeback against ZSJ I will die from marking.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

JuulDK said:


> I hadn't seen the English starting time, only the American  Thanks so much


No problems. I once upset a Dane (assuming you are one.) by badmouthing Carlsberg so I have a bridge to rebuild.


----------



## Alex

Just resigned up for the Network because of this Takeover and it being at a suitable start time for me to watch. 

Looking forward to it.


----------



## 751161

Alex said:


> Just resigned up for the Network because of this Takeover and it being at a suitable start time for me to watch.
> 
> Looking forward to it.


I feel like NXT makes the Network worth it, for me at least, plus all the old stuff. I don't mind dishing out for it leading up to the Mania season either, as it's always the best months of WWE, and well worth the money if you're going to buy at least Mania anyway.

NXT has been so awesome as of late. :mark: Could see this being the best TakeOver show, and the crowd is going to be on absolute fire.

I just wish today would hurry up.


----------



## JuulDK

-***** Italiano- said:


> No problems. I once upset a Dane (assuming you are one.) by badmouthing Carlsberg so I have a bridge to rebuild.


Watch it :surprise: :wink2:


----------



## Alex

The Fourth Wall said:


> I feel like NXT makes the Network worth it, for me at least, plus all the old stuff. I don't mind dishing out for it leading up to the Mania season either, as it's always the best months of WWE, and well worth the money if you're going to buy at least Mania anyway.
> 
> NXT has been so awesome as of late. :mark: Could see this being the best TakeOver show, and the crowd is going to be on absolute fire.
> 
> I just wish today would hurry up.


By resigning up, I mean using my new debit card to get a free month on another account, oh the life of being a cheap arse. Anyways, I haven't been following NXT show to show, but I always manage to watch the specials and they never disappoint. I'm just happy it starts (and ends) at a reasonable hour for once, I sound like such an old man but I like to sleep.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

JuulDK said:


> Watch it :surprise: :wink2:


In my defence I was insulting the version they brew over here. The exported stuff is fine.

Anyway I endured Nicklas Bendtner all the Bacon and gritty Crime dramas in the country can't make up for that.


----------



## 751161

Alex said:


> By resigning up, I mean using my new debit card to get a free month on another account, oh the life of being a cheap arse. Anyways, I haven't been following NXT show to show, but I always manage to watch the specials and they never disappoint. I'm just happy it starts (and ends) at a reasonable hour for once, I sound like such an old man but I like to sleep.


I know what you mean man, honestly, unless it's a BIG PPV like Royal Rumble or WrestleMania, I usually don't stay up tbh, unless I have nothing going on and just opt to watch it all the next day. I find it a lot more enjoyable as long as you can avoid spoilers.


----------



## JuulDK

-***** Italiano- said:


> In my defence I was insulting the version they brew over here. The exported stuff is fine.
> 
> Anyway I endured Nicklas Bendtner all the Bacon and gritty Crime dramas in the country can't make up for that.


Well I guess someone has to endure Bendtner :serious:


----------



## thomasbroad

Work finished, on the train going to meet my brother and his friend.


----------



## chargebeam

Have fun London! Can't wait to watch this after work tonight. I'll be avoiding this website all day now.


----------



## jacobrgroman

all those in the uk going, have fun and be safe.


----------



## Shaun_27

Jealous of everyong going! Enjoy the show.

Anyone know what time the show will finish, will it be 11PM?


----------



## Alex

Shaun_27 said:


> Jealous of everyong going! Enjoy the show.
> 
> Anyone know what time the show will finish, will it be 11PM?


Finishes at 10pm GMT. So the show is 2 hours long.


----------



## Shaun_27

Alex said:


> Finishes at 10pm GMT. So the show is 2 hours long.


Oh! That will be perfect! Shame its not 3 hours but at least i can now see Peep Show tonight.


----------



## Mainboy

it's a great feeling to be able to watch this at 8pm for once!

Will be ordering a pizza for this. Hoping it's good.


----------



## DoubtGin

Just to be sure: the show is starting in two hours and 40 minutes, right?

I'm about to leave the house soon and I want to be back in time.


----------



## RiC David

Arriving at Wemberley Park! Should be at the arena in about 15


----------



## Certified G

DoubtGin said:


> Just to be sure: the show is starting in two hours and 40 minutes, right?
> 
> I'm about to leave the house soon and I want to be back in time.


Yeah, you got it right.

Getting pretty excited for this show, should be a good one. I just hope the UK fans don't go overboard with obnoxious chants, perhaps trying to out-do Full Sail as that's something I can see happening. :lol


----------



## Tim Legend

They were smart booking this After TLC if that actually was their plan because I think a part of the reason many PPVs have suffered (other than being bad usually) is they've had to follow the usually fantastic NXT Takeovers and what has been presented on them blows most of what is being done on the main show out of the fucking water pretty much every time....

However whether before or after, this show is going to shit all over TLC....


----------



## AngryConsumer

Hopefully all the babyfaces don't go over. 

Amped for this show though!


----------



## BlackoutLAS

NXT Chants outside the arena! Just travelled 6 hours and I'll get home at 3 but it's all worth it.


----------



## TripleG

Last minute predictions: 

- Balor retains - It'll probably be Zayn Vs. balor in the near future as a big face vs. face main event. 

- Jax becomes champ. - I think they are going to give Jax a dominant monster run. 

- Wilder and Dawson retain - Jordan and Gable will get into the title picture soon, so it makes sense to keep it on the heels. 

- Corbin beats Apollo - Could go either way. I'm just guessing. 

- Askua over Emma - Because Asuka Vs. Jax seems like a likely direction.


----------



## TheAverageMuta

London crowds going to make up for what is not the strongest ever card.


Completely wild OTT prediction that won't happen:

Trips announces signing of UK's own Zack Sabre Jr.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Can't wait for this show tonight, the Takeover specials are always great.

Predictions:
*Balor* vs Joe
*Bayley* vs Nia Jax
*Dash & Dawson* vs Enzo & Cass (hoping for an Enzo & Cass win)
Corbin vs *Crews*
*Asuka* vs Emma.


----------



## CretinHop138

Big Kurt Angle chants outside the arena, heres why.


----------



## chargebeam

If you guys are bringing signs, let us know so we can spot you on TV. Enjoy the show, guys! I'll catch you on replay tonight.


----------



## JBLoser

I speak for myself here, and maybe the opinion of others, but I cannot WAIT for Emma-Asuka the most. Gonna be so great to see Emma with the kid gloves off (though she will _literally_ be wearing gloves) for the first time since NXT ArRIVAL.


----------



## trishulc

does anyone know which hotel nxt wrestlers r staying at during the London show?


----------



## CretinHop138

There are TNA ads EVERYWHERE in the building.


----------



## VIPER

I cleared the rest of my day just to stay home and watch :ha


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

So damn hyped for tonight. Show's gonna be great.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Looking forward to this although, for whatever reason, the card doesn't excite me as much as the typical TakeOver. I think it's largely because I'm not into Baron Corbin or Nia Jax.


----------



## Mandrake

TNA tickets sales must be horrible if they are doing that amount of promotion to try and shift them. I know last year they massively papered the London show and still didn't get a great crowd with large parts of the arena closed off.


----------



## CretinHop138

Mandrake said:


> TNA tickets sales must be horrible if they are doing that amount of promotion to try and shift them. I know last year they massively papered the London show and still didn't get a great crowd with large parts of the arena closed off.


Eh? They got 7,500. I was there. NXT have advertsied more tickets as well.


----------



## RiverFenix

Predictions - 
Balor over Joe. Observer folks seem to think Joe goes over but I just can't see it after he's left Finn laying each encounter in the build-up. Joe heads to the main roster at RR, Balor moves on to a returning Itami. 

Bayley retains - she might lose via countout, or win via DQ but Nia ain't getting the title here. Bayley left beaten, but retains. 

Enzo and Cass win the tag titles - this card will need a title change, Enzo and Cass are ready to run with the ball here. Mechanics are transitional champs. Vaudevillians were rushed to get the titles off of BAMF when Blake got the DUI, and then Mechanics took the titles off Vaudevillians to get the titles back on a heel team. I think originally this was going to be BAMF vs Enzo/Cass with the titles finally changing hands after a long BAMF reign. 

Asuka wins. I hope she doesn't dominate and it's a squash as Emma can go in the ring. But I fear Asuka is being made into Ronda Rousey by HHH - which means a lot of dominant quick wins. 

I really hope Corbin wins. He needs it much more than Crews. Has Corbin ever won a feud, other than the low level Rhyno one? Crews isn't hurt at all with his first loss, Corbin winning helps him greatly.


----------



## NasJayz

I can't wait best part for me no Paige or Sasha matches. :grin2: :dance2:woo:clap:mark::dance


----------



## Bayley <3

I want Joe to win, but I don't see it. Balor retains. 

I hope Bayley retains more than anything, something tells me she may lose. I hope like hell that feeling is wrong though.

It's time for Enzo and Cass. They should have won in Brooklyn, London will be a hot crowd, do it. 

Asuka wins. She never has a boring match so it'll be fun, I don't care for Emma so it's just a fun Asuka match for me. 

Crews and Corbin should be fun too. Think Crews wins although I would be happy for Corbin to win.


----------



## Lexrules

Bayley <3 said:


> I want Joe to win, but I don't see it. Balor retains.
> 
> I hope Bayley retains more than anything, something tells me she may lose. I hope like hell that feeling is wrong though.
> 
> It's time for Enzo and Cass. They should have won in Brooklyn, London will be a hot crowd, do it.
> 
> Asuka wins. She never has a boring match so it'll be fun, I don't care for Emma so it's just a fun Asuka match for me.
> 
> Crews and Corbin should be fun too. Think Crews wins although I would be happy for Corbin to win.


That Fat Ass Samoan is not going over our Bayley. :wink2:


----------



## deanambroselover

Less than an hour to go til show time OMG and there will be no fuckery on this show as NXT is legit


----------



## Mandrake

CretinHop138 said:


> Eh? They got 7,500. I was there. NXT have advertsied more tickets as well.


Meltzer said 4,500, I believe him over you.

You can buy 6 tickets together in every section open for next months TNA event whereas NXT sold out in hours with about 10 extra sections open to public https://axsmobile.eventshopper.com/...016-maximum-impact-tour-8-tickets?&ref=evs_fb


----------



## Bayley <3

Lexrules said:


> That Fat Ass Samoan is not going over our Bayley. :wink2:


I hope not. I seriously hope not. But I don't know how she wins clean. She's either losing, or sneaking out with like a roll up, or DQ or something. I don't see her hitting a Bayley to belly on Nia :lol


----------



## CretinHop138

Mandrake said:


> Meltzer said 4,500, I believe him over you.
> 
> You can buy 6 tickets together in every section open for next months TNA event whereas NXT sold out in hours with about 10 extra sections open to public https://axsmobile.eventshopper.com/...016-maximum-impact-tour-8-tickets?&ref=evs_fb


Fine *shrug*

Meltzer said he got that info from the building, which is a lie as they are not allowed to give out gate information to anyone other than the client hiring the venue it works differently over here. They curtained off a quarter of the arena as that was used for fan interaction.


----------



## 751161

Not long to go guys. :mark:

Way more hyped than I was for TLC


----------



## Darren Criss

#LetsGoEmmaAndBayley


----------



## Bayley <3

Longest 35 minutes ever :done


----------



## Donnie




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Heading over to a friend's now to watch the show.

Hope you all enjoy it guys. :bayley


----------



## Shaun_27

TNA are advertising Kurt Angle at the arena!


----------



## chargebeam

Ugh, they're not even live in the arena


----------



## DoubtGin

Chyna mention :mark:


----------



## 751161

It's so weird to be gearing up a for a show at this time. I've become so used to staying up until the middle of the night.


----------



## declandimi13

The Fourth Wall said:


> It's so weird to be gearing up a for a show at this time. I've become so used to staying up until the middle of the night.


Ive had to wake up at 6:30 am for it...hope its worth it


----------



## deanambroselover

I cant believe im watching NXT live for the first time a PPV airing in England at our time and not at like 1am. This is so cool


----------



## Jersey

Why is Renee holding the mic?


----------



## chargebeam

So happy to see Lita on these panels.


----------



## declandimi13

PaigeLover said:


> Why is Renee holding the mic?


her normal mic stopped working


----------



## 751161

Lita is still..just so..

:trips8


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

deanambroselover said:


> I cant believe im watching NXT live for the first time a PPV airing in England at our time and not at like 1am. This is so cool


I prefer watching it at 1am to be honest


----------



## RiverFenix

How did WWE and HHH allow TNA to be advertised like crazy at the arena? Somebody f'd up there.


----------



## Klorel

It's a bit weird watching a live event at 1PM. It must be great for you UK guys being able to watch it at a normal time, instead of 1am.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Is the actual show live?


----------



## Tim Legend

10 minutes

opcorn

:Westbrook

:yes


----------



## Lexrules

3PM here in New Jersey. I'm ready


----------



## Jersey

declandimi13 said:


> her normal mic stopped working


K


----------



## Ledg

10PM so much better than 3AM. 

I'm excited. :mark:


----------



## Deadman's Hand

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> How did WWE and HHH allow TNA to be advertised like crazy at the arena? Somebody f'd up there.


*When did that happen? I just started watching the pre-show, so I didn't see it.*


----------



## Bayley <3

7am is alright. Normal NXT is on at 12pm. Takeover at 7am is alright since I'm usually up at this time anyway


----------



## deanambroselover

Its airing live at 8pm UK time this is so weird


----------



## Tommy-V

chargebeam said:


> Ugh, they're not even live in the arena


Nice sig


----------



## chargebeam

Ledg said:


> 10PM so much better than 3AM.
> 
> I'm excited. :mark:


Enjoy it man. I'm glad other parts of the world get to have their prime time WWE/NXT event. (Where are you watching it from?)


----------



## 751161

Klorel said:


> It's a bit weird watching a live event at 1PM. It must be great for you UK guys being able to watch it at a normal time, instead of 1am.


Always one of the best feelings to get a show as big as this live at our time. Makes a nice change.

I'd love to see them bring back Insurrextion or something for the Main Roster. I think the UK crowds are good enough to get a PPV again, and it's not like they don't sell it out here. We can dream.


----------



## Donnie

Watching a show at 7 in the morning is really strange lol


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

I'm actually off work today so I can watch at 3PM EST. :dance


----------



## deanambroselover

England deserve a Wrestlemania now WWE has no excuse considering they are doing NXT PPV live at our time


----------



## Ledg

chargebeam said:


> Enjoy it man. I'm glad other parts of the world get to have their prime time WWE/NXT event. (Where are you watching it from?)


Thanks, mate. 

From Bulgaria. The earliest I watched was WM because it's start an hour earlier but it ends at 6AM like the rest so it's basically the same. :lol


----------



## CretinHop138

Deadman's Hand said:


> *When did that happen? I just started watching the pre-show, so I didn't see it.*


There are giant TNA ads all over the arena lol.


----------



## Donnie

JOE'S GOING TO KILL YOU


----------



## Bayley <3

Hahaha what a geek


----------



## FITZ

Blame Rene Young for the panel being in a studio.

This isn't really a terrible time for a wrestling show to be on. Thankfully I had a final in the morning and can relax the rest of the day. 

Here's hoping Joe can turn the clock back a few years in the main event.


----------



## deanambroselover

At least I dont have to say in before the fuckery as I know there wont be any fuckery on this show


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

When Samoa Joe walks into Dunkin Donuts, 
He's a complete, and utter, monster!








_He's fat!_


----------



## 751161

HERE WE GO BOYS

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Barashark

chargebeam said:


> Enjoy it man. I'm glad other parts of the world get to have their prime time WWE/NXT event. (Where are you watching it from?)


Belgium, and it starts NOW!!!:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Klorel

It's time :mark:


----------



## FITZ

deanambroselover said:


> England deserve a Wrestlemania now WWE has no excuse considering they are doing NXT PPV live at our time


Well WWE will see how the viewership is for this event. If it does well I guess it could happen in the future. But if they don't have enough Americans watching it's not going to happen.


----------



## RetepAdam.

:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo


----------



## SashaXFox

Good old kayfabe hurt looool


----------



## just1988

*...wait a minute if Triple h is in the ring now, I guess the beating Roman Reigns put on him wasn't that bad.*


----------



## 751161

HOLY FUCKING SHIT AT HOW LOUD THIS CROWD IS

:mark:


----------



## The Tempest

Here we go! :woo


----------



## Deadman's Hand

CretinHop138 said:


> There are giant TNA ads all over the arena lol.


*That's awesome. :lol*


----------



## Bayley <3

I want a fucking takeover in Australia damn it :mark:


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

HHH opening the show


----------



## Punkamaniac

So excited. :mark:


----------



## 751161

Dude, this show is already 100x more hype than TLC.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

LETS GO !!!!


----------



## elo

HHH! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

The crowd are going to be nuts .... well it's the UK crowd so you couldn't expect anything less.


----------



## Mox Girl

I don't think I've ever actually watched wrestling this early in the morning before :lol It's 9am here 

Excited for this :mark:


----------



## Shaun_27

Trips!


----------



## deanambroselover

Here we go


----------



## Bayley <3

Jack the Ripper debut confirmed


----------



## THANOS

Fuck, I wish I was watching this live .


----------



## I Came To Play

:mark:


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Here we go! :woo :woo :woo*


----------



## Barashark

First PPV live at regular European hour. The surround system is boosting, the neighbours don't mind, they are watching soccer....


----------



## Jammerlappen

can someone send me a livestream? pn


----------



## chargebeam

*OKAY. OFF TO NON-SPOILER MODE. *I'll watch this tonight after work!

Damn this afternoon is gonna be long.


----------



## LigerJ81

Asuka my girl


----------



## Donnie

Emma dying kicks off the show, well this is bitter sweet


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

Women's division match!


----------



## Punkamaniac

It's still weird watching a wrestling event LIVE at 8pm.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Aska ?, ask her what ?


----------



## The True Believer

Notice me, Asuka-senpai!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bayley <3

Oh Dana! :done :done :done


----------



## Mox Girl

He said women's division instead of divas!!


----------



## jacobrgroman

dana lookin' good.


----------



## Mainboy

Emma


:sodone


----------



## The Tempest

Emma, Asuka and Dana kicking off TakeOver :yoda


----------



## Braylyt

Totally forgot this starts at 9. I'm so used to waiting untill 2 AM.

Had to rush home like a mahfucker, just in time.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Emma looks so much better as a heel like that without the silly dancing gimmick, music is better too.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Santino to return and take out Asuka


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Emma gon' die. :ti2*


----------



## 751161

Ambrose Girl said:


> He said women's division instead of divas!!


Good. I just hate the word 'Divas'. Always have tbh. Wish it was still called the Women's Championship on the Main Roster, it just sounds better and more professional.


----------



## SashaXFox

Ive never seen someone be so quiet yet so charasmatic before.its insane lol


----------



## The True Believer

Asuka lookin' purrdy as ever. :3


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Asuka's gonna kill you chants lol


----------



## Phaedra

fuck her up asuka fuck her up! lol


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Emma :banderas


----------



## 751161

Asuka is so fucking over. :mark:


----------



## hornmeister

Hip attack? more like an arse attack


----------



## RetepAdam.

I normally don't like Asuka's "hip attack," but she made Ass To Mouth look devastating on that one. :banderas


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

I want Emma to win, not seen the other girl before ... but I know she won't win .... Asuka's gonna win this, clearly.


----------



## hornmeister

Emma needs to win by cheating to further the feud


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

SashaXFox said:


> Ive never seen someone be so quiet yet so charasmatic before.its insane lol


Undertaker never said much lol


----------



## The True Believer

I can tell who lives outside the States based on some of these comments. Good on you guys for enjoying an NXT Takeover at night for a change.


----------



## Bayley <3

As fun as this is. I need to see more Dana :zayn3


----------



## 751161

You never hear this kind of support/atmosphere anymore on the RAW's and PPV's. So much potential on NXT for the Women's Division.


----------



## The True Believer

Hey now crowd, I like Asuka and all but that chant is for Based Zayn and Based Zayn alone. :fuckedup


----------



## killacamt

I wish RAW was this good....


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Someone in the crowd 'YOU'RE GONNA WIN THIS .... BREAK HER' lol .... the UK crowds are awesome!!


----------



## The_Kliq

Here we go with the cheesy, "this is wrestling" chants.

Just shut up.


----------



## 751161

"THIS IS WRESTLING!"

I fucking love UK crowds. :lmao


----------



## SashaXFox

there singing ole ole ole ole for asuka . "Asuka asuka asukaaaa asuka asukaaa. Nice


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Theses two women :banderas*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

I'm actually really pleased for Emma too, that they're getting the 'This is wrestling' chants cause that girl deserves it.


----------



## The RainMaker

Asuka. DAT ASS.


----------



## Mox Girl

Snowballed By Arrogance said:


> Someone in the crowd 'YOU'RE GONNA WIN THIS .... BREAK HER' lol .... the UK crowds are awesome!!


That was Dana Brooke yelling that :lol

This is a great match so far, both Asuka and Emma are doing great!


----------



## 751161

This is a really good fucking match.


----------



## DoubtGin

ass-based offense by Asuka :lmao


----------



## Bayley <3

That ass spot is going to be like Ambrose stupid clothesline. Over done to death


----------



## Chrome

Was that a brief Tajiri chant? :lol


----------



## The RainMaker

This is prolly gonna be better than Bayley/Jax.


----------



## Chrome

Oh shit an Ankle Lock! :mark:


----------



## Abisial

What's with the "UK" wankfest going on in here.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*This has been great so far.*


----------



## FITZ

I like the way they're working this match. Everyone just wants to Asuka beat the shit out of Emma and they're building up to that nicely and really teasing the asskicking that is coming


----------



## The True Believer

That German suplex doe.


----------



## I drink and I know things

And my wife says my ass is dangerous...


----------



## DoubtGin

Kurt Angle return confirmed


----------



## 751161

This match


----------



## DoubtGin

great match


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

SashaXFox said:


> there singing ole ole ole ole for asuka . "Asuka asuka asukaaaa asuka asukaaa. Nice


It's actually a football chant in the UK is that and has been for yeeeeeears before we were even born, it was just adapted to Sami Zayn, but it's a regular chant is that dude


----------



## Chrome

This probably should've been a handicap match tbh. Good match nonetheless.


----------



## The RainMaker

Lol, who booked that.


----------



## Tommy-V

Damn, good opening match.


----------



## FITZ

That was a fun ending. I think the crowd was convinced a few times that Emma was going to get a cheap win.


----------



## elo

Awesome match that didn't need the shenanigans.


----------



## Bayley <3

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> This is prolly gonna be better than Bayley/Jax.


To be fair it should be. Two girls who are actually good wrestlers, compared to Bayley and an extremely green Nia Jax? This should be the better match


----------



## The True Believer

Really thought Asuka was gonna lose that one.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Great opener :clap*


----------



## The RainMaker

Asuka just Roman Reign'ed everyone LMAO.


----------



## Phaedra

amazing match sooo good.


----------



## SashaXFox

Orgasm orgasm orgasm NXT


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

:clap
Awesome.


----------



## jacobrgroman

real good opener.


----------



## Mox Girl

I was gonna complain about the bullshit DQ ending, but they didn't go that way thankfully!

What a great match :mark:


----------



## RetepAdam.

Fantastic opener.


----------



## Mainboy

:banderas


----------



## Vox Machina

Spidey said:


> Really thought Asuka was gonna lose that one.


You thought wrong.


----------



## Braylyt

Match didnt start off very good with a couple of botches but picked up a lot of speed as they went on. Good match.


Sports entertainment finishes :drose


----------



## VIPER

#WomensWrestling roud :applause


----------



## I drink and I know things

I knew Asuka was good, but Emma is impressive as well.


----------



## Chrome

I kinda like Dash & Dawson, but I'd love to see Enzo and Cass win the tag titles here. They're long overdue.


----------



## Donnie

Enzo/Cass vs. Mechanics is going to rule


----------



## I drink and I know things

I wish this was hyped as The Mechanics vs. SAWFT. Lack of team names pisses me off.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Real good opener, booked in a way where you thought fuckery was a possibility, as it's NXT thankfully fuckery rarely happens


----------



## Barashark

Time to change the tag team titles....


----------



## Bayley <3

What is Enzo wearing :lol


----------



## Abisial

Those corduroys


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Damn *a lot* of people must be watching. 
This is the first time I've ever had problems with a Network stream.


----------



## Mox Girl

That pop for Enzo & Cass :mark:

Carmella looks great tonight!


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Dat Nakamura like jacket on Enzo. :lol*


----------



## FROSTY

Evil Emma bitch slaps Asuka lol.


----------



## VIPER

Dem overalls, I can't :duck


----------



## I Came To Play

HOW YOU DOIN :mark:


----------



## killacamt

Enzo got them Red 11Lab4 Jordan's on, them shoes is fire!!!


----------



## Braylyt

After their promo last week I'd have no problem with Enzo&Cass winning, though I'm afraid that if they do they'll go right back to the comedy schtick next week.


----------



## THANOS

gobsayscomeon said:


> I wish this was hyped as The Mechanics vs. SAWFT. Lack of team names pisses me off.


Enzo/Cass should never be called "SAWFT", that's their insult for their opponent, why insult themselves :lol?

That said, your point is sound, more tag-names would be very welcome. Just call Enzo/Cass "Badaboom", since Enzo already starts their promos off with "Badaboom Realest guys in da room".


----------



## Moggsy316

HOW YOU DOIN'!! 

I love Enzo and Cass. Hope they win today. They deserve it.


----------



## Barashark

Love the crowd response! Love the Enzo English punk style too!


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Ambrose Girl said:


> That was Dana Brooke yelling that :lol
> 
> This is a great match so far, both Asuka and Emma are doing great!


Oh was it? haha ... quality lol

My mates turned it off, he said he was bored with it straight away during that first match, think he's getting bored of wrestling completely to be honest.


----------



## FITZ

I don't see how these guys don't end up being a modern day New Age Outlaws


----------



## FROSTY

This is a damn good match!


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

If I had a pound :grin2:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Enzo, Big Cass and Carmella are so over and they are overdue for those NXT Tag Team Championships.*_


----------



## Phaedra

ZERO POUNDS!!! 

man that must be a pure buzz for them lol


----------



## SashaXFox

Nxt is over with more crowds then raw


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

Who are ya? Who are ya? :lmao


----------



## Dr. Middy

I think it's about time Enzo/Cass win the titles, no?


----------



## Donnie

Mechanics wearing white Arn and Tully would be proud


----------



## 751161

Snowballed By Arrogance said:


> Oh was it? haha ... quality lol
> 
> My mates turned it off, he said he was bored with it straight away during that first match, think he's getting bored of wrestling completely to be honest.


How do you get bored after that match? :kobe

Tell your mate he got a nice big :kobe from me.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

I think these two are gonna win this here.


----------



## jacobrgroman

oh man, mechanics with those beautiful white jackets.


----------



## FROSTY

Come on Emma!


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

donne said:


> Mechanics wearing white Arn and Tully would be proud


You know what, they reminded me of Brain Busters too lol


----------



## AlternateDemise

It's so hard to really get into these matches when you don't have a chance to watch NXT on a weekly basis, although I'm sure the product is still consistently better than the main roster. None the less, Samoa Joe being in the main event makes this a must see event for me, so I'm hoping for an incredible show!


----------



## FROSTY

Damn good match, but Emma should have won.


----------



## Moggsy316

Loving the Enzo Amore/Seven Nation Army chant. GREAT!


----------



## Mox Girl

It's odd sitting here watching this, cos I'm eating breakfast as I do :lol

Love the boos the Mechanics got for even being mentioned haha.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

The Fourth Wall said:


> How do you get bored after that match? :kobe
> 
> Tell your mate he got a nice big :kobe from me.


He just thinks it's crap probably, I don't know lol .... I think he's just getting bored with Wrestling completely cause he hasn't followed it in ages and just been watching clips to keep up with things, he said he might watch it at the weekend, but he probably won't ... will see.

He was gonna buy some tickets for this event too, as he was trying to get some, so who knows, might just not be in the mood for it or he's just getting bored in general, will see lol


----------



## DoubtGin

Mechanics are so gonna win this


----------



## just1988

*This crowd are smashing it!*


----------



## 751161

'Dem football style chants.


----------



## Phaedra

I just wish I was in that fucking crowd. sooooooooooooooooooooo over.


----------



## D-Bag

Hey Cass


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Na na na na na na na Big Cass


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*These crowd chants :ti *_


----------



## FITZ

:lmao that Beatles chant for Big Cass is pretty amazing. One of the better chants that I've heard. Really funny and not random at all.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

'This is Dawson'.


----------



## DoubtGin

"Which one's Dawson" chant :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Chrome

This crowd is HYPED. Wouldn't expect anything less from a UK crowd though.


----------



## SashaXFox

Enzo and cass are like FERRA TORR FROM MKX


----------



## 751161

These matches have been awesome so far. :mark:


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Soccer chants are getting annoying but decent match so far.


----------



## galgor

There's such pure excitement in this show, it's fantastic.


----------



## Chrome

Gooooo Enzoooo Amoooore!


----------



## The_Kliq

Brooklyn, London, Average High School Gym > Full Sail


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

I'm probably gonna be accused of being bias here but I genuinely do feel that the UK crowds are the best crowds out there, along with Chicago too, which I think are usually pretty damn cool, but on a whole, I do feel we have the best crowds in the world.


----------



## MajinTrunks

This crowd is nuts! I love it.


----------



## DoubtGin

ouch that dropkick to the head


----------



## Phaedra

there's one thing we love in these countries, and that is scrappy wee fuckers like Enzo Amore lol. 


lol at graves calling them chavs though lmao.


----------



## 751161

These matches really do put the main product to shame. Not to mention the atmosphere is fucking incredible as well.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Are you Dawson, are you Dash? chant :rock4


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*I fucking love this crowd. :lmao*


----------



## DoubtGin

"You Fucked Up" :ti


----------



## 751161

Snowballed By Arrogance said:


> I'm probably gonna be accused of being bias here but I genuinely do feel that the UK crowds are the best crowds out there, along with Chicago too, which I think are usually pretty damn cool, but on a whole, I do feel we have the best crowds in the world.


The UK very rarely get live shows, so they're always super in to it. It always feels special when it comes to the UK, the crowds make the most of it for sure.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*"ARE YOU DAWSON? ARE YOU DASH?!"

THEY JUST USED THE "BUDDY AND MURPHY" TROLL ON THE MECHANICS :LOL*


----------



## Bayley <3

Snowballed By Arrogance said:


> I'm probably gonna be accused of being bias here but I genuinely do feel that the UK crowds are the best crowds out there, along with Chicago too, which I think are usually pretty damn cool, but on a whole, I do feel we have the best crowds in the world.


Didn't Vince have to tell a UK crowd to have some fun because they were being too quiet? 

UK crowds are up there though


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

The Fourth Wall said:


> The UK very rarely get live shows, so they're always super in to it. It always feels special when it comes to the UK, the crowds make the most of it for sure.


Definitely, they come twice a year don't they and that's it.

That said, I don't think they'd be an less enthusiastic as they are now if they were regular, they're the same at football and things, which is all the time, it's just the crowds and how they are basically


----------



## DoubtGin

Bayley <3 said:


> Didn't Vince have to tell a UK crowd to have some fun because they were being too quiet?
> 
> UK crowds are up there though


Yea but that was Smackdown, that shouldn't count :lol


----------



## Mox Girl

The crowd is awesome, but I'm already getting a bit sick of the football chants...


----------



## Naka Moora

My boys in London making us proud, what a crowd and what a show!


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Bayley <3 said:


> Didn't Vince have to tell a UK crowd to have some fun because they were being too quiet?
> 
> UK crowds are up there though


Not as far as I'm aware, possibly so though, so won't doubt it, might have been a shit show .... or maybe Vince just really wanted them to be how they are for camera or whatever.

Unless it was an in character thing, I don't know, not heard nothing about it, but either way, they are unique, the Fandangoing thing for example, that almost got in the UK charts here around that time lol


----------



## Abisial

Isn't that DQ


----------



## FITZ




----------



## hornmeister

booooooooooooooooo


----------



## The RainMaker

OH FUCK.


----------



## Phaedra

right choice, but oh my god! that was so good.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Chrome

That was an awesome finish.


----------



## The True Believer

The right team won that one. What a match. :clap


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*3D FROM THE TOP ROPE :dead2*


----------



## Mox Girl

OMG that moment when Enzo & Cass almost won! I have never hated a wrestler more in that moment than whichever of Dash & Dawson that was lol :lol

And the match ended as I was typing that, boooooooooooooo Enzo & Cass lost


----------



## DoubtGin

Right guys won.

match was greeeeeeeat, finisher was brutal


----------



## Mainboy

Snowballed By Arrogance said:


> Definitely, they come twice a year don't they and that's it.
> 
> That said, I don't think they'd be an less enthusiastic as they are now if they were regular, they're the same at football and things, which is all the time, it's just the crowds and how they are basically


Unless you support Man U or Chelsea.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*They're never going to be champions.








*


----------



## Bayley <3

Snowballed By Arrogance said:


> Not as far as I'm aware, possibly so though, so won't doubt it, might have been a shit show .... or maybe Vince just really wanted them to be how they are for camera or whatever.
> 
> Unless it was an in character thing, I don't know, not heard nothing about it, but either way, they are unique, the Fandangoing thing for example, that almost got in the UK charts here around that time lol


It was smackdown or a raw or something, I remember he came out during a commercial break and yelled at the crowd to have fun and make some noise. :lol

Like I said it was raw or smackdown so I don't blame them


----------



## 751161

This might just end up being the best show of the year. It's already been incredible, and we're only two matches in.


----------



## killacamt

pissed off a little bit but hopefully Big Cass and Enzo get the straps soon or get called up to the main roster and take out the new day


----------



## FITZ

Guys Carmella is arriving!


----------



## VIPER

:mj2 omg wtf nxt


----------



## DoubtGin

Did Carmella just teleport?


----------



## The RainMaker

FUCK HER UP NIA, FUCK HER UP.


----------



## Alright_Mate

The crowd soon went quiet :lol

To have the finisher from the top rope was a nice move though.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Dash and Dawson just upped their worth significantly tonight before a LIVE worldwide Network audience.
Everyone already knew Enzo and Cass because their team is nutty.


----------



## hornmeister

Never heard of the Carmella twins?


----------



## Mox Girl

Bayley vs Nia Jax up next? Let's see how Nia operates in a match that isn't a squash.

She's not gonna bring out Eva Marie with her, is she? She'll get booed out of the building :lol

Ok maybe it's not next, lol random video package on Nia :lol


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

my mates watching it again haha


----------



## Donnie

Awesome Finish. The Mechanics are goddamn fantastic


----------



## safc-scotty

They said 'Bayley arriving earlier today', not that hard to understand to be honest.

Really enjoyed the first two matches. A bit gutted that Enzo and Cass didn't win but I presume they want Gable/Jordan to be the team to take the titles, which I'm cool with I suppose.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Dash and Dawson will never be a thing on the main roster. They are fucking amazing, but Vince will never give a fuck about them.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Great match, but damn it, why didn't Enzo & Cass win?*


----------



## Braylyt

I enjoyed that match more than I thought I would. Mechanics retaining was the right choice, the title has changed hands too many times lately.


----------



## Naka Moora

Is anyone having trouble with the network? It keeps pausing and a black screen appears for a few seconds, getting annoying.


----------



## jacobrgroman

anyone's feed just crap out on them?


even though I wanted them to win I've always said cass and enzo don't really NEED a title reign. they're going to be hella over regardless.


another good match too.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I started watching when Enzo and Cass came out, so I'ma skip Bayley vs. Nia and watch Asuka vs. Emma.*


----------



## Donnie

HAIL CORBIN TIME DUDES


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

I don't watch NXT but you can't miss these NXT PPVs!


----------



## ATF

Carmella's elbow should've been a DQ. And Cass should've hinted at pain in his leg when he was in his comeback, though I can gloss over that as just minor. Match was still damn good. Great character work, extremely smart tag dynamics, INSANE crowd reaction.

So far, so good, yet again.

Emma/Asuka: ***1/2
Mechanics/SAWFT: ***1/4

Let's see how Crews and Corbin fare.


----------



## Chrome

This should be a good match. Baron's got a lot better over the past couple months.


----------



## Donnie

Time for Baron to show the world just how good he is and is going to be. Plus Apollo is fucking great so this has some serious potential


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Great match, but damn it, why didn't Enzo & Cass win?*


Cuz HOW U DOIN!?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Mainboy said:


> Unless you support Man U or Chelsea.


Ha, don't follow any football to be fair lol


----------



## Mox Girl

I still find Baron Corbin boring, but I like his entrance music :lol

My Network is freezing and dropping quality randomly, when it's been fine for weeks, it's only started on this show.

One thing I like about this crowd is they're not being smartasses and cheering for heels - so far the heels have been booed and the faces cheered. Nice to see.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

donne said:


> HAIL CORBIN TIME DUDES


*:fuck I thought Bayley vs. Nia was next. This is my MOTN right here. ALL HAIL :tucky*


----------



## NastyYaffa

I have now seen 2 Dawson & Wilder matches (the Joe/Bálor tag from Takeover: Respect + now the Enzo/Cass match that just happened), and gotta say that they were pretty impressive in both. They seem like a good tag team.


----------



## TJQ

P R E S E N C E ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! 

Wish Crews was facing somebody else :mj2


----------



## Braylyt

If this is really a football crowd, i'm expecting jungle sounds for Crews next :heyman6


----------



## The True Believer

Pulling for a Corbin win here.


----------



## 751161

Alright, I'm going off, so I can get fully immersed in this show. As it's just too awesome.

Hope you guys enjoy. I got Pizza on the way. :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

:mark:


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL Corbin saying "this is my house!", you're not Paige Corbin :lmao


----------



## Donnie

Merry Blissmas said:


> *:fuck I thought Bayley vs. Nia was next. This is my MOTN right here. ALL HAIL :tucky*


Preach it Boss. Time for Baron to work his ass off once more, and show everyone why he should be the man.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Ugh, Corbin is so boring.


----------



## Bayley <3

"You should have stayed in ROH" :done


----------



## Donnie

Baron trash talking YEAH!


----------



## Abisial

Baron dropping names


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Bayley <3 said:


> It was smackdown or a raw or something, I remember he came out during a commercial break and yelled at the crowd to have fun and make some noise. :lol
> 
> Like I said it was raw or smackdown so I don't blame them


Ah right, I don't really remember, that said, he probably could have wanted the crowd to be as they usually are known for .... for the camera's basically, so it's not surprising really.

He probably just wanted that potential and maybe the show wasn't that great, I dunno.


----------



## DoubtGin

that steel steps spot was nice


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

You should've stayed in ROH :lmao


----------



## Master Bate

Came in late and man I love Corbin.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Corbin with the nice bad mouth at Crews. *_


----------



## The True Believer

"You should've stayed in Ring of Honor!"

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Although he never wrestled for ROH.


----------



## Socius

This crowd tho.
:vince2


----------



## DoubtGin

Corbin is simply amazing now.


----------



## Count Vertigo

Crews should've responded: "I'm from Evolve you idiot!"


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@donne *CORBIN IS USING ANTI INDY TROLL LINES FROM THIS FORUM :ha *


----------



## Phaedra

you're shit and you know you are .......... oh man I love that chant lol.


----------



## Mainboy

These chants :ha


----------



## FITZ

I need a translation on this chant where they're saying shit


----------



## TJQ

"you should have stayed in Ring Of Honor" 

CORBIN WITH THE INACCURATE BANTER :maisielol


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

DoubtGin said:


> that steel steps spot was nice



Although they used it on Friday in the Corbin & Neville match in Glasgow


----------



## SashaXFox

Welp bayleys losing tonight ...


----------



## Mox Girl

What are the crowd chanting now??? I can't understand them :lol


----------



## DoubtGin

YOU'RE SHIT AND YOU KNOW YOU ARE YOU'RE SHIT :lmao :lmao


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

fuck you Corbin chants lol


----------



## Phaedra

have to go and watch the apprentice, damn you NXT and BBC get your shit together. 

paused, will return have fun watching this lol


----------



## Mainboy

" Fuck you Corbin" :maury


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

"Fuck you, Corbin" chants... :lol


----------



## DoubtGin

the crowd is not holding back at all

"Fuck you Corbin" now :lol


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen

Corbin has one of those faces I just want to bash in. I wouldn't try because he would smash me like plastic but...Still.


----------



## Genking48

"You should have stayed in ROH" the fuck? nice Corbin :lol

"You're shit and you know you are" :lmao


----------



## Donnie

Merry Blissmas said:


> @donne *CORBIN IS USING ANTI INDY TROLL LINES FROM THIS FORUM :ha *


I LOVE IT DUDE. I knew WWE read our forum lol, also this is like a coming out party for Baron, as he is killing it in ring and this amazing trash talk HAIL CORBIN


----------



## Punkamaniac

"You're shit, and you know you are." :lmao


----------



## Restomaniac

Corbin and Apollo are working this perfectly.

The crowd are making me proud to be English.


----------



## jacobrgroman

is that a "fuck you corbin" chant?


awesome. he's doing some great heeling tonight.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Corbin getting all of this heel heat tonight. :banderas*_


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

FITZ said:


> I need a translation on this chant where they're saying shit



You're shit, You're shit you're shit you're shit you are, you're shit, you're shit


----------



## Bayley <3

Fuck you Corbin chants. unk4


----------



## Chrome

These chants man. ac


----------



## Mainboy

" Corbin is a wanker"


:ha


----------



## jcmmnx

The opener was better than any main roster women's match this year. great stuff


----------



## Alright_Mate

Give this bastard the Championship, Corbin is brilliant.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*"FUCK YOU CORBIN!" :LOL CORBIN WITH THAT MEGA HEAT!!! THE ANTI INDY CHARACTER IS BEST FOR BUSINESS :vince$ :vince$ :vince$*


----------



## safc-scotty

Was just thinking I hope they start a 'Corbin is a wanker chant' and they did it right on cue :lmao


----------



## SashaXFox

They should give corbin an edgy very dark almost crow like gimmick.no makeup just the personality and essence of the crow.


----------



## TJQ

Big shout out to this crowd for making me laugh, making this a lot less painful.


----------



## Restomaniac

Corbin is a wanker


----------



## FITZ

Glad I'm watching live because this match is going to have a lot of audio editing


----------



## Punkamaniac

"Corbin is a wanker!" :lmao Fantastic!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Still laughing about the ROH line. :lol


----------



## DoubtGin




----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

The fact Crews was never in ROH just makes that Corbin trash talk even better. Why the fuck would Baron Corbin know what independent promotion Crews was in? As if he cares.


----------



## The High King

any stream for this ?


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*This crowd is so based. :lol*


----------



## SashaXFox

Holy shit their chanting botchamania.....smh


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL Corbin is a wanker :lol I LOVE wanker chants, reminds me of when I was at a live event here in NZ and we told William Regal he was a wanker 

Corbin is doing great with the trash talking, but the match itself is just ok.


----------



## Genking48

Merry Blissmas said:


> *"FUCK YOU CORBIN!" :LOL CORBIN WITH THAT MEGA HEAT!!! THE ANTI INDY CHARACTER IS BEST FOR BUSINESS :vince$ :vince$ :vince$*


What'll we do when he goes up against a non indy guy though


----------



## Donnie

Crews with that fire FUCK YEAH THIS MATCH


----------



## Guy LeDouche

This crowd is fucking amazing. :lmao


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*They were chanting Botchamania :lmao*


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

:lmao :lmao :lmao

What a show so far!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Whoop there it is chants now. :ti*_


----------



## Genking48

Dat enzuigiri sell :mark:


----------



## Master Bate

Yea buddy!!!


----------



## Donnie

Two young guys going out there like "Bitch we the future" Too bad Finn can't do that


----------



## Bayley <3

YESSSS!!! Corbin with the win!!


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen

Did the crowd just chant hoop, there it is :rock4


----------



## SashaXFox

Wowwwwwww they let corbin win


----------



## Mox Girl

This show has been on for an hour already??? Man the time flew by, I didn't even realise! That's the mark of a good show!


----------



## Chrome

Wow, Baron won. Nice pleasant surprise tbh.


----------



## The True Believer

Corbin wins!!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

No one has ever kicked out of End of Days!?!


----------



## elo

Wow, Corbin!


----------



## Restomaniac

Guy LeDouche said:


> This crowd is fucking amazing. :lmao


We generally are but you never know because we are always taped and it edited the fuck out of it.

I been to plenty of wrestling events and it's often like this.


----------



## DoubtGin

omg Corbin won

:mark:


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

HUGE.

I hope Corbin crushes that nerd Balor at the next TakeOver.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Corbin wins! Corbin wins!


BtheChristmasSlayer said:


> _*Whoop there it is chants now. :ti*_


I heard "CREWS there it is!"


----------



## Tommy-V

Average match. The right guy won.


----------



## TJQ

KEK

corbin/10


----------



## jacobrgroman

whoo! they gave corbin the w.


----------



## VIPER

Yaaaas at Corbin finally winning! :yeahyeah


----------



## Alright_Mate

Oh yesssssssssssss!!!

The right guy won, next stop NXT Champion.


----------



## Donnie

YES HAIL CORBIN. Good stuff from both men, and a great Takeover thus far


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Corbin needed a win... lest he become a jobber to the stars.


----------



## Mox Girl

Holy shit I need to refresh my stream, I saw that Corbin won on here before it happened on my stream LOL.


----------



## Genking48

Nice victory, good winner


----------



## DoubtGin

that ending was kinda anticlimatic imo

right guy won though


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*My boy Corbin finally winning a feud for once. :drose :banderas*


----------



## ATF

Holy shit Corbin won. Didn't see that coming at all.

Decent match. Nothing special, but not horrible either. They didn't have a whole lot of chemistry though, and if I have a problem with Crews, is that he needs to learn how to set up his comeback spots in a less contrived way.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*YESSSSSSSSS CORBIN WINS!!!!!!!! :yay ALL HAIL THE BIG BAD WOLF :tucky :bow*


Merry KURISUMASU said:


> What'll we do when he goes up against a non indy guy though


*In the NXT MAIN EVENT??? HOW?! :bryanlol*


----------



## FROSTY

Not gonna lie kinda pissed The Certified G's and Emma lost, hopefully Corbin will win this one though.


----------



## Donnie

SAMI! Time for the best Face in the business to rule shit once again


----------



## Genking48

Merry Blissmas said:


> *In the NXT MAIN EVENT?! :bryanlol*


:strong Corbin will wrestle in NXT forever


----------



## safc-scotty

Yeah I think the right guy won. Corbin is just very easy to hate and NXT needs a major heel, wonder if he get's a title shot at the next takeover?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Purpleyellowgreen said:


> Did the crowd just chant hoop, there it is :rock4


No lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Damn it. I slept through this. I better catch up later and stay spoiler free.


----------



## Chrome

Should've just had Sami return tonight.


----------



## SashaXFox

91ReasonsYouLose said:


> Not gonna lie kinda pissed The Certified G's and Emma lost, hopefully Corbin will win this one though.


He alredy won


----------



## The True Believer

Based Zayn!!!

:mark:


----------



## Mox Girl

OMG Asuka vs Nia Jax tease!!! :mark:


----------



## Master Bate

God she is the prettiest girl on the roster lol


----------



## DoubtGin

ASUKA :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bayley <3

Please not Nia and Asuka for the belt. Let Bayley get out with it, then let them feud all you want.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

Future match tease!


----------



## Donnie

Nia Jax needs to show something big tonight otherwise this push has been for nothing


----------



## SashaXFox

That tease for asuka jax tho lol


----------



## Genking48

Dunno about the rest, but I prefer The Struts' song over Motörhead's for a theme, it just fits better imo :shrug


----------



## RiverFenix

Setting up Asuka vs Nia already makes me worry that Bayley could lose.


----------



## Donnie

Oh and that tease is Kong/Kim rip-off not saying I wouldn't mark, but people need to know the truth


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen

Snowballed By Arrogance said:


> No lol


Damn, I gotta cut back on the bong then.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Kana vs Nia Jax will be a decent feud. *


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Chris JeriG.O.A.T * Looks like we're about to be feudin breh.*


----------



## AngryConsumer

Corbin! Fuck yes!


----------



## Tommy-V

Bayley is going to get a lot of chants.


----------



## DoubtGin

I think they are trying to swerve us with that tease 

Bayley's gotta win.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Bayley's teacher probably read that and was like "LOL RASSLIN WTF." 
Now Bayley's a worldwide star making $$$ in NXT.


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen

Good lord Nia Jax is one thick ugly bitch.


----------



## Tommy-V

Wish Alexa was in this match :mj2


----------



## Genking48

tfw Jax will become champ because WWE realized they could not put the title on Eva, so they put it on Eva's buddy instead :side:


----------



## jacobrgroman

anyone think bayley can hugplex nia?


----------



## Mox Girl

Nia's music still doesn't suit her AT ALL!

I don't think this is gonna be that great, but maybe I'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Donnie

Time for Bayley to show why she should be the one on the main roster, feuding with Charlotte


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*What an awful theme.*


----------



## VinceVale

Uh oh Asuka smiled at Jax. That's the death sentence!


----------



## SashaXFox

Holy shitttttt its pretty version of awesome kong HOLY SHIT


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Bayley is getting a HUGE response here.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

Hey.....Hey.....Bayley.....oh....ah...I want to know oh oh oh if you'll be my girl! :bayley


----------



## The True Believer

jacobrgroman said:


> anyone think bayley can hugplex nia?


If she can do it to Tye Dillinger, I don't see why not.


----------



## Bayley <3

Marking like a mother fucker. :mark: :mark: :mark: :bayley


----------



## Mox Girl

The only reason I see for Bayley losing the title is if she's going to the main roster, but I don't think she is yet. So she has to win!

Especially with that Nia vs Asuka tease, they don't need the title for that.


----------



## Donnie

jacobrgroman said:


> anyone think bayley can hugplex nia?


I can see her hitting one off the top to a Monster Pop.


----------



## SashaXFox

Im calling it right now asuka will be first woman to beat pretty awesome kong


----------



## Socius

Bayleys gonna get hella chants.
:HHH2


----------



## RetepAdam.

This is the kind of shit that makes wrestling great.

You build up characters and then you throw them at each other in ways that put the crowd on the edge of their seat. It's not that difficult.


----------



## Donnie

Find me a more lovable person then Bayley and I'll stop watching wrestling


----------



## jacobrgroman

donne said:


> I can see her hitting one off the top to a Monster Pop.


I SO want that to happen.


----------



## FROSTY

There you go Corbin heel it up brother, soak it in. Squash Crews for his first loss in NXT!


----------



## TJQ

If Rock's relative #47 wins this match I'm karate chopping my dick off.


----------



## Master Bate

I see Bayley losing this match and Nia Jax and Asuka feuding over the title.

But holy hell bayley is so over.


----------



## galgor

Awesome touch with the lighting for the intro.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

One fall! There are some ICW fans in attendance!


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Man I wouldn't ride that Nia Jax into battle


----------



## Britfansarebest

Please please please dont have nia win


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*That highlight reel was so damn good. Alexa getting some shine too :banderas*


----------



## Alright_Mate

Nia's gonna win this isn't she


----------



## Mainboy

Hey baby :ha


----------



## SashaXFox

Spidey said:


> If she can do it to Tye Dillinger, I don't see why not.


Tye weighs under 220 pounds jax is 280 are u serious man ? Jax would have to uber sell


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Heeeeeeeey Bailey .... Oooh ... Aaaah ... I wanna knowww . if you'll be my girl lol


----------



## The_Kliq

Does everyone see the geek in the front row with a Bayley shirt and a Bayler sign?

LMFAO f*cking geek


----------



## Mox Girl

LMAO that chant, they're basically singing now :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin

this chant :lmao


----------



## Mainboy

That chant is the best thing ever.


----------



## RKing85

Just got home. Will catch the rest now and what I missed on replay tonight.

Love this crowd already.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

They're singing 'Hey Baby' but changing it to 'Hey Bailey' haha


----------



## FROSTY

Crews has little to no crowd support, they just hate Corbin not really getting behind Apollo lol. Baron is learning how to draw a response from the crowd nicely, definitely coming along.


----------



## SashaXFox

Jax is the pretty awesome kong. Why is no one behind this woman ? Come fuck on now.shes awesome


----------



## DoubtGin

wow that submission move looks legit


----------



## VIPER

GET HA NIA


----------



## RKing85

Nia Jax is the worst big person seller I've seen.

And that's saying something.


----------



## The True Believer

SashaXFox said:


> Tye weighs under 220 pounds jax is 280 are u serious man ? Jax would have to uber sell


You obviously lack faith in Hug power. I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Ledg

Were that a ''Bayley's gonna hug you" and "Hug her, Bayley, hug her" chants? :bryanlol


----------



## Donnie

Bayley is working double hard tonight, too bad her opponent is pretty terrible


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*I hope Bayley wins this.*


----------



## Mainboy

Might sing this when i'm out on hogmanay getting drunk.


----------



## FROSTY

Corbin WINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SashaXFox

RKing85 said:


> Nia Jax is the worst big person seller I've seen.
> 
> And that's saying something.


You do realise the whole point of jax is to look unstoppable right ?


----------



## BRITLAND

I wish Alexa Bliss was on the card, imagine the chants XD


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen

My roommate just asked me if I was watching a women's tennis match, ha those shouts are pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Restomaniac

Bayley doing ALL the work here. They surely can't put the belt on Jax.


----------



## SashaXFox

If anyone thinks bayley will win this match your crazy ...without some high class BULLSHIT


----------



## Tommy-V

If Eva come out and helps Nia win, the heat will be incredible :banderas


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Crowd is too much. Stop singing you assholes.


----------



## Master Bate

No way Bailey win this.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Bayley is doing a great job carrying Nia Jax here


----------



## Restomaniac

SashaXFox said:


> You do realise the whole point of jax is to look unstoppable right ?


Is it also to do none of the work?


----------



## Donnie

I don't want to be a hater but thus far Nia hasn't shown she deserves this push


----------



## SashaXFox

Purpleyellowgreen said:


> My roommate just asked me if I was watching a women's tennis match, ha those shouts are pretty ridiculous.


I love that from jax HONESTLY


----------



## Bayley <3

Bayley is working her ass off here.


----------



## THANOS

Man, Nia is super awful.


----------



## From Death Valley

Holyshit I missed this.. And I know I won't be able to see Raw footage of this on the network. Fuck hopefully if it gets uploaded here I'll get it.


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen

Really hoping the female Haku doesn't win this shit.


----------



## DoubtGin

Nia is doing relatively well imo.


----------



## Jucak

What's that chant that sounds like "run run Bayley run run"?


----------



## SashaXFox

Restomaniac said:


> Is it also to do none of the work?


Shes new? Lol


----------



## Chrome

Super Bayley lol.


----------



## THANOS

Poor Bayley, first having to carry Eva and now Jax..


----------



## Donnie

LET'S GO BAYLEY!


----------



## Mastodonic

Nia's leg drop is fucking atrocious. Holy balls.


----------



## DoubtGin

Bayley is getting destroyed :lol


----------



## Master Bate

This is amazing storytelling holy shit.


----------



## Restomaniac

SashaXFox said:


> Shes new? Lol


Then he should be no where near this match.


----------



## VIPER

These. Damn. Songs. :eyeroll


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

People all over Twitter and here are going on about how much they're loving the crowd here singing and things, it really add's to that atmosphere ... wonder if the 'Hey Bailey' chants will pick up now, be pretty cool if they did.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Glad commentary called out the fans for being dumb.


----------



## THANOS

Mastodonic said:


> Nia's leg drop is fucking atrocious. Holy balls.


She gets like 1 inch of height on her jump :lol.


----------



## SashaXFox

This storytelling is superb


----------



## CactusSack

RKing85 said:


> Nia Jax is the worst big person seller I've seen.
> 
> And that's saying something.


I dunno, I saw Giant Gonzalez


----------



## Mastodonic

Not sure why people are bitching about the crowd. That's how we do things over here.


----------



## Donnie

DRAGON SLEEPER I LOVE YOU BAYLEY


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

The crowd is ruining this match for me with their dumb singing.


----------



## Mastodonic

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> The crowd is ruining this match for me with their dumb singing.


Would you rather they sit on their hands and remain quiet?


----------



## Bayley <3

CactusSack said:


> I dunno, I saw Giant Gonzalez


Give me giant Gonzales any day. If for nothing else, that outfit lol


----------



## Restomaniac

VIPER said:


> These. Damn. Songs. :eyeroll


That's UK sporting fans for you. You hear similar whether it be rugby league, rugby union, football, darts etc.

Singing at sporting events is just normal.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

**Late post* Asuka vs. Emma was perfectly booked. I loved the belt interference. You actually thought for a second Asuka would be screwed. They gave Emma a healthy amount of offense as well. Told you it would turn out exactly like that @Chris JeriG.O.A.T :cudi*



Snowballed By Arrogance said:


> People all over Twitter and here are going on about how much they're loving the crowd here singing and things, it really add's to that atmosphere ... wonder if the 'Hey Bailey' chants will pick up now, be pretty cool if they did.


*Did you enjoy Crews vs. Corbin?*


----------



## Genking48

Funny, the crowd is the only reason I can watch this match, this is awful.


----------



## THANOS

I love this crowd, screw the whiny nerds bitching about it, this crowd is vocal and anything but those docile Raw/Smackdown crowds, I love it.

This match is telling a very good story, Bayley is really impressing me.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Mastodonic said:


> Would you rather they sit on their hands and remain quiet?


No chanting is fine but singing is annoying as hell.


----------



## Donnie

Bayley chopping down that big motherfucking tree FUCK YES


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Mastodonic said:


> Not sure why people are bitching about the crowd. That's how we do things over here.


They're not, it's just a couple here, probably cause they're seeing everyone praise them, search Twitter, the crowd are getting huge responses.

It's in the minority who are knocking them, man, this is way better than getting a dull dead crowd that don't say shit, the crowd are into this event .... which is what we want.

It's like how the Chicago crowd usually are, the atmosphere is electric .... and those people who are there have paid there money to enjoy themselves .... and they're doing just that.

And rightly so.


----------



## manchesterdud

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> The crowd is ruining this match for me with their dumb singing.


Your ruining this thread for me with your dumb bitching


----------



## hou713

bullshit.


----------



## Master Bate

YES!!!!


----------



## RiverFenix

Terrible booking of that match.


----------



## Bayley <3

Bayley :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SashaXFox

Superbayley supercena 2.0 lol


----------



## Donnie

BAYLEY MY QUEEN showing the world why she is the just best


----------



## TJQ

:bosstrips


----------



## VIPER

Seriously, she tapped? :ha


----------



## Punkamaniac

Woo, thank fuck Bayley retained the title. :bayley


----------



## Moggsy316

Wow. Bayley by submission finish?! 

Did not see that coming.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

SashaXFox said:


> If anyone thinks bayley will win this match your crazy ...without some high class BULLSHIT


Bailey wins .... by submission.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Bayley wins yaldy


----------



## RetepAdam.

That was basically a Cena match, but Bayley's a much better seller, so it was actually mostly believable.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*SHE DID IT! :yes :yes :yes*


----------



## Mastodonic

Thank god. Bayley outworked and outclassed Rock's Cousin in that match.


----------



## MR-Bolainas

there won't be new champions today it seems


----------



## DoubtGin

yeeeeeeeeeeeees Bayley wins

not sure if your dominating monster heel had to tap out, but I liked this match; good David vs Goliath story


----------



## FITZ

I really liked that match a lot


----------



## Britfansarebest

Yes yes yes yes i was worried not wearing my im a hugger shirt was gonna be bad luck


----------



## Genking48

Thank christ that ended, Bayley on to a new feud and Jax to feud with ASUKA, all is right in the world


----------



## Master Bate

Kinda hoping Nia attacks her after the match and Asuka comes for the save...

Oh nvm


----------



## The True Believer

I don't mind vocal crowds but the singing is just tryhard. It doesn't sound genuine, just trying to get "witty" chants over.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

THANOS said:


> I love this crowd, screw the whiny nerds bitching about it, this crowd is vocal and anything but those docile Raw/Smackdown crowds, I love it.
> 
> This match is telling a very good story, Bayley is really impressing me.


Yeah, the crowds are GOAT. Agree about Bayley. She is fantastic in the ring, bro. A joy to watch in there.


----------



## Donnie

Good now we can build to Bayley/Asuka which I guarantee will steal the show


----------



## jacobrgroman

IF YOU LOVE BAYLEY CLAP IT UP!


----------



## Alright_Mate

Oh man, that was great storytelling.


----------



## Chrome

Interesting finish. Little disappointed Eva didn't interfere in the match, but then again, maybe they didn't want Eva to face that crowd lol.


----------



## Lexrules

*IT'S BAYLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY*


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

manchesterdud said:


> Your ruining this thread for me with your dumb bitching


Whatever the singing sucks. I like a loud vocal crowd but the songs are pure shit.


----------



## CactusSack

Someone else who uses Hey Baby


----------



## wkc_23

I actually thought Bayley was gonna lose.. That match kept me on the edge of my seat.. I liked it.


----------



## elo

This was a good BIG v LITTLE match, also don't forget Jax is still very green so making the mistake of continually getting stuck in a submission is believable, well booked IMO.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Merry Blissmas said:


> **Late post* Asuka vs. Emma was perfectly booked. I loved the belt interference. You actually thought for a second Asuka would be screwed. They gave Emma a healthy amount of offense as well. Told you it would turn out exactly like that @Chris JeriG.O.A.T :cudi*
> 
> 
> 
> *Did you enjoy Crews vs. Corbin?*


Yeah, I expected more from Crews to be honest, so don't think that was his potential match, going by what I saw previously that you linked ... but yeah, it was good


----------



## jacobrgroman

tag team fatal four way. called it.

...just a week later.


----------



## Master Bate

Oh man I really hope Samoa Joe destroys Balor tonight.


----------



## hou713

Hopefully Joe wins the title


----------



## Mastodonic

Spidey said:


> I don't mind vocal crowds but the singing is just tryhard. It doesn't sound genuine, just trying to get "witty" chants over.


No, it's genuine. We sing to support our favourites over here.


----------



## Moggsy316

Gable and Jordan need to be winning that tag match next week.


----------



## JBLoser

:bayley :bayley :bayley :bayley :bayley :bayley :bayley !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Counting that win as a two-day early birthday present for me. :hb


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

CactusSack said:


> Someone else who uses Hey Baby
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0fvKNQHyeo


They were singing 'Hey Bailey' though instead.


----------



## Donnie

Wait it's main event time? The last 90 mins have flown by.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Snowballed By Arrogance said:


> Yeah, I expected more from Crews to be honest, so don't think that was his potential match, going by what I saw previously that you linked ... but yeah, it was good


*Because in the other matches, he was squashing jobbers and got to show off his entire arsenal. Corbin is the mega heel of the brand, so he had to struggle.*


----------



## Restomaniac

Spidey said:


> I don't mind vocal crowds but the singing is just tryhard. It doesn't sound genuine, just trying to get "witty" chants over.


Stop trying to compare. In the UK this is what we do it isn't 'tryhard' as you put it it's just normal.


----------



## SashaXFox

Woww that was terrible booking. You just shot down all of jax credibility.that was some WWE RAW level booking...and by submission nice job nxt fucking dumb


----------



## RetepAdam.

I'm praying for a double turn in the main event tonight, but I know it won't happen.


----------



## DoubtGin

We have an hour to go right?


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Can't believe people are bitching about singing, if anything they suit Bayley because of how jolly her character is meant to be


----------



## FROSTY

RetepAdam. said:


> That was basically a Cena match, but Bayley's a much better seller, so it was actually mostly believable.


Well in case you haven't noticed Bayley is the female Cena, overcame all the odds. Girl has a rabbits foot shoved up her ass lol.


----------



## Master Bate

Fuck him up Joe! Fuck him up!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

What that match lacked in workrate, it more than made up for in storytelling and drama.


----------



## RiverFenix

SOMOA??


----------



## Bayley <3

Bayley being able to get a passable match with Eva and Nia. GOAT. :bayley that adaptability. 

Worked her ass off. Couldn't see a way she wins clean so pleasantly surprised. Who's next though? 

Asuka seems to be set for Nia
Surely not Eva
Alexa again? 
Peyton Royce? Emma?


----------



## Donnie

Time for Samoa Joe to end this fucking abortion of a title run JOE'S GOING TO KILL YOU


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen

Joe's entrance song is the shit!


----------



## DoubtGin

SOMOA JOE :ti


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Whatever the singing sucks. I like a loud vocal crowd but the songs are pure shit.


Lighten up dude, people are loving this crowd, a lot of people are happy about this crowd and those guys who are there are enjoying themselves to the max, which is what they paid their tickets for to so.

And rightly so too, the crowd are going crazy for the talents, which is good for them too, it gives them that adrenaline to perform better also.



Merry Blissmas said:


> *Because in the other matches, he was squashing jobbers and got to show off his entire arsenal. Corbin is the mega heel of the brand, so he had to struggle.*


Yeah, he looks like he's going to be a good asset to the main roster.


----------



## KITD

donne said:


> Wait it's main event time? The last 90 mins have flown by.


Was thinking the same thing. Can;t remember the last time that happened.


----------



## Mastodonic

'Somoa' Joe? Come on, you've got enough Samoans in the WWE to know how to spell it correctly.


----------



## Bayley <3

Finn is jack the ripper. 

Case blown fuckin wide open. Time travelling Balor confirmed


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

Imagine Finn Balor's entrance at a future WrestleMania!


----------



## Lexrules

SashaXFox said:


> Woww that was terrible booking. You just shot down all of jax credibility.that was some WWE RAW level booking...and by submission nice job nxt fucking dumb


LOL What credibility. No way she wins over Bayley nor should she. I expect her to get squashed by Asuka as well. 

She is useless as tits on a bull.


----------



## DoubtGin

:mark: :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Balor's entrance is already better than his title reign.*


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Jack the Ripper


----------



## Donnie

I like Finn doing this "Jack The Ripper" thing. Only because it gives me hope someone might cut his head off and use it for a football


----------



## D-Bag

King Diamond?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tommy-V

Finn the Ripper!


----------



## killacamt

Finn's entrance is dope as hell


----------



## Mastodonic

Sorry, I can't take this seriously. This is goofy as fuck.


----------



## Genking48

Expected new paint :/


----------



## wkc_23

Balor never disappoints with his entrances.. Just remarkable


----------



## Master Bate

NXT is so amazing. Just everything about it. Nice to have a good wrestling show to look forward to everything week.


----------



## FROSTY

Merry Blissmas said:


> **Late post* Asuka vs. Emma was perfectly booked. I loved the belt interference. You actually thought for a second Asuka would be screwed. They gave Emma a healthy amount of offense as well. Told you it would turn out exactly like that @Chris JeriG.O.A.T :cudi*
> 
> 
> 
> *Did you enjoy Crews vs. Corbin?*


Only thing should've been done differently is Emma going over by crook, then Tons of Fun & Asuka would start their feud together on a even playing field. Plus they could have put the divas title on Emma after that win, so Bayley could be called up with the other 4 Horsewomen.


----------



## DoubtGin

Balor's entrances are on another level.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Wow, I got goosebumps then when those lights went on and that crowd went 'Wooah' with it .... that crowd is huge.

This is a good look for NXT and their talents right now.


----------



## JBLoser

Bayley <3 said:


> Finn is jack the ripper.
> 
> Case blown fuckin wide open. Time travelling Balor confirmed


Had the same thought upon the entrance. Great minds think alike.

:bayley


----------



## AlternateDemise

Main event time :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mastodonic

I'm getting really bored of these entrances.


----------



## Bayley <3

I really, really, really want Joe to win this. Took his match with Ciampa to turn me around to him. But fuck. Better than Balor!


----------



## ShadowSucks92

I think Finn's been playing too much Bloodborne


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Cool entrance.*


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

SashaXFox said:


> Woww that was terrible booking. You just shot down all of jax credibility.that was some WWE RAW level booking...and by submission nice job nxt fucking dumb


All of Jax's credibility? Did we watch the same match? 

Jax destroyed Bayley for 90% of the match.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Should have changed his facepaint for that, but suppose they have to shift that Demon merch


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

91ReasonsYouLose said:


> Only thing should've been done differently is Emma going over by crook, then Tons of Fun & Asuka would start their feud together on a even playing field. Plus they could have put the divas title on Emma after that win, so Bayley could be called up with the other 4 Horsewomen.


*
I disagree. Asuka is the much better long term investment. She's gotta stay strong for a long time.*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Wonder if the crowd will chant anything about Tyson Kidd lol


----------



## Mox Girl

So glad Bayley retained! She actually pulled a decent match out of Nia!

Time for Finn vs Joe now! LOVED Finn's entrance :mark: That Jack the Ripper getup, hell yes!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

If these dicks start singing again...:no:


----------



## Genking48

ONE FALL!!!


----------



## hou713

Joe's really gonna kill him


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL "this is awesome" chant before anything happens :lol


----------



## wkc_23

Finn the Ripper :mark:


----------



## CactusSack

Snowballed By Arrogance said:


> They were singing 'Hey Bailey' though instead.


I guessed that.....


----------



## SashaXFox

I swear to god if WWE GIVES BAYLEY CENA LIKE BOOKING IM GONNA DIE.please dont ruin her like that


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*"This is awesome" before the bell even rings :mjout :mjout :mjout*


----------



## VIPER

Finn The Ripper :zayn


----------



## DoubtGin

Merry Blissmas said:


> *
> I disagree. Asuka is the much better long term investment. She's gotta stay strong for a long time.*


There were rumors that Asuka was only signed for NXT and won't be called up. Hope this isn't true.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Who the hell is Somoa Joe ?


----------



## ShadowSucks92

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> If these dicks start singing again...:no:


If you hate crowds singing so much please don't ever go to a Football match here in the UK


----------



## Donnie

Merry Blissmas said:


> *Balor's entrance is already better than his title reign.*


Boss with those truth bombs :grin2:


----------



## VinceVale

RatherBeAtNitro said:


> Who the hell is Somoa Joe ?



Got confused with So Cal maybe?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

ShadowSucks92 said:


> If you hate crowds singing so much please don't ever go to a Football match here in the UK


Wouldn't in a million years. 
I can deal with the OLE chant (sometimes) and that's about it.
Took me a while to even come around on that one but it's so popular that you hear it everywhere now.

My problem with it in Bayley's match is that it was taking away from the match and making it about the crowd too much. See how it's better without it in this match? (so far) Crowd is still vocal but not dicks.


----------



## Restomaniac

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Wouldn't in a million years.
> I can deal with the OLE chant (sometimes) and that's about it.
> Took me a while to even come around on that one but it's so popular that you hear it everywhere now.


Christ you must be a right laugh at a party.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RatherBeAtNitro said:


> Who the hell is Somoa Joe ?


*Trips is working the controls with a concussion :reigns2*


----------



## SashaXFox

I hope theres at least 1 title change tonight .


----------



## Donnie

I don't understand how the hell any Smark could like Finn. He's a boring sack of shit who has put forth minimal effort since his debut.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

ShadowSucks92 said:


> If you hate crowds singing so much please don't ever go to a Football match here in the UK


All he's done is complain about the crowd throughout the thread, I swear he must be fun at party's lol

Who cares anyway, like I said earlier, if you browse Twitter the crowd are getting a lot of praise, and like I say they've paid their tickets to have fun ... which is what they are doing and good on them for doing so, I hope they sing even more.

When crowds get behind talents like this, the talents love this and they strive off it, it enhances their performances by the adrenaline and enthusiasm behind them and makes them want to perform much better, it's only a good thing.

It's like when they go to Chicago and places like that, the talent can't wait to be there because they know they're going to have one hell of a show, the talents have goosebumps before they even go through the curtain as they know what's coming.

It's all good when crowds are like this, be it wherever they may be.


----------



## Mastodonic

There's a lot of red and black in this match. God, I'm bored of Balor.


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## FROSTY

You know what I don't get, why is Jax suppose to be so intimidating, but little Tyler Breeze can whip someone like Bull Dempsey. Being fat doesn't make you some unstoppable monster, it makes you fat, and in Jax case terrible in the ring as well.


----------



## Lexrules

DoubtGin said:


> There were rumors that Asuka was only signed for NXT and won't be called up. Hope this isn't true.


Why

NXT is strong and is making their own way. Talent does not need to go the the circus that is the WWE. They could stay in NXT, make good money and tour. NXT is selling out big arena's and the WWE simply is not. 

Id go so far as to say that if you put a WWE event on sale at Madison Square Garden and an NXT event there as well the night before that the NXT event will sell out well before the WWE event will at this point.


----------



## hazuki

JOE :mark:


----------



## Donnie

DAT FOREARM JOE KILLING IT LIKE IT'S 2005 AGAIN


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Merry Blissmas said:


> *Trips is working the controls with a concussion :reigns2*


Legit made me laugh lol


----------



## SashaXFox

Joe joe joe joe joe joe joe joe


----------



## DoubtGin

intense match


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

TNA TNA TNA TNA


----------



## Mastodonic

91ReasonsYouLose said:


> You know what I don't get, why is Jax suppose to be so intimidating, but little Tyler Breeze can whip someone like Bull Dempsey. Being fat doesn't make you some unstoppable monster, it makes you fat, and in Jax case terrible in the ring as well.


What makes a monster is legitimacy. It's why Brock is such a good wrestling monster. It's why Vader was. Earthquake, who was a legitimate sumo champion. Nia Jax has none of that legitimacy. She's just a fat woman in crappy gear.


----------



## THANOS

Joe's transitions have been epic today! :banderas

He's on fire in this match!! :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl

I haven't been impressed with Joe since he came to NXT, but in this match? Hell yeah I am now.

Still love Finn the most though <3


----------



## JBLoser

Samoa fuckin' Joe


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Yeah, whoever says no one watches these specials can slide to the right *-------------------->


----------



## Bayley <3

Tap you son of a bitch :kurt


----------



## tark1n

Joe going through the ropes >>>>> Dean Ambrose going through the ropes


----------



## wkc_23

Krispin wah!


----------



## ShadowSucks92

I feel like Joe needs to win this just to show that the Demon can be beaten


----------



## Chrome

Joe's so much better as a heel.


----------



## THANOS

Joe is absolutely killing it!! :banderas :banderas


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Plot twist .... what if Samoa Joe wasn't actually Samoan and he was lying to us all this time.


----------



## Punkamaniac

I'm finding it hard to enjoy the match as my Network keeps buffering. :fuckthis


----------



## THANOS

Hopefully Joe does the Chimera-plex next!


----------



## Mox Girl

Finn is so awesome. That enziguri, then the dive over the top rope :mark:


----------



## Donnie

Chanting NXT because this fuck hits a dive, piss off


----------



## Mastodonic

He fucked up that tope. Completely bottled it.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Chrome said:


> Joe's so much better as a heel.


Bit harsh lol


----------



## THANOS

Now THAT stomp should be Finn's finisher, it actually looks impactful.


----------



## DoubtGin

Awesome match so far.


----------



## Donnie

Stealing AJ's Pele fuck this clown


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Great match so far.*


----------



## Master Bate

What a match. I hope Joe wins, but I suspect Balor keeps the title, until Hideo returns and takes it off him hopefully.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Snowballed By Arrogance said:


> Plot twist .... what if Samoa Joe wasn't actually Samoan and he was lying to us all this time.



Twist is Nia Jax helps Joe win and its then revealed he is The Rock's cousin


----------



## RyanPelley

Zzzz.....


----------



## hou713

There's no way Joe doesn't win this :banderas


----------



## Abisial

donne said:


> Stealing AJ's Pele fuck this clown


I'm not a Finn fan, but there's no "stealing" moves in wrestling.


----------



## Bayley <3

Balors gonna win and it makes me sad.


----------



## The_Kliq

RyanPelley said:


> Zzzz.....


Bro, "THIS IS WRESTLING", didn't you hear?


----------



## THANOS

Man I really hope Balor doesn't win, but it seems he'll wrestle Corbin next.


----------



## RyanPelley

The_Kliq said:


> Bro, "THIS IS WRESTLING", didn't you hear?


I didn't hear that! If that's the case.... YAY YAY YAY!


----------



## Alright_Mate

Edge of the seat stuff this.


----------



## Master Bate

Come on Muscle Buster pls!


----------



## Donnie

FUCK!


----------



## hou713

That was just bullshit


----------



## galgor

What. A. Battle.


----------



## Mox Girl

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY FINN WON!!! :mark:

I feel like I'm one of the only people who's actually happy about it though :lmao Sorry, I love me some Finn.


----------



## SashaXFox

So no title changes at all


----------



## Chrome

Hell of a match.


----------



## DoubtGin

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees Balor retains


----------



## JBLoser

Ah well. That's annoying... but hell of a match nonetheless.

You fucking rule like always, NXT. Love you to the moon and back.


----------



## Mastodonic

FINNWINSLOL

Fuck off, you boring bastard.


----------



## Master Bate

Sick match though.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Such an anti-climatic finishing stretch. Awesome match though.


----------



## THANOS

Great match, but lame ending, the boring reign continues..


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Great match


----------



## killacamt

flipping amazing match!!! glad they went all out and glad Finn is still champ, although I expected at least one title to change hands


----------



## Braylyt

That was a great battle :clap


----------



## Naka Moora

Great match.


----------



## Donnie

Great another 3 months of this boring asshole. Please Baron end this


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

I feel like I telepathically shut down the crowd's singing.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The irony of the situation is most indy smarks (here) will be cheering for Corbin to get the belt off Balor* :ti


----------



## Bayley <3

Corbin gonna be the one to beat Finn. :mark:


----------



## THANOS

Now debut Austin Aries please :banderas


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Great main event. :clap*


----------



## SashaXFox

Nxt ppv out shines wwe ppv yet again lol


----------



## DoubtGin

Ambrose Girl said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY FINN WON!!! :mark:
> 
> I feel like I'm one of the only people who's actually happy about it though :lmao Sorry, I love me some Finn.


I'm with you on this !


----------



## Mastodonic

Joe far outclassed Balor in that match, too. Goddamn.


----------



## Chrome

Yeah, I was kinda pulling for Joe too there at the end. This Balor reign hasn't exactly lit the world on fire.


----------



## elo

Joe wound his career back about 7 years in one night, awesome performance from him.

Balor the right choice though, Joe doesn't need a title to be legit, better for Balor to drop it to Corbin/Uhaa.


----------



## Mox Girl

I am a very happy girl right now - my boy Dean is IC champ, Roman is world champ and Finn is still NXT champ! 3 of my faves with titles yay :mark:


----------



## Donnie

Someone come out and kill this motherfucker


----------



## Lexrules

I have no clue why you all want Baron Corbin to go over. The man is not very good.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Good intense match.

Balor is overrated though, Corbin needs to destroy him.


----------



## hou713

Wasn't a fan of the way the faces went over tonight (except Asuka), but whatever


----------



## RyanPelley

Lol what.


----------



## wkc_23

Yup, don't think this feud is over.. Great match.


----------



## Jucak

Great match, good show.


----------



## Leather Rebel

I don't get the Finn hate around here. He always delivered at matches and his demon character is entertaining. Yes, he is stale in a point but that is more guilt of the booking than himself because is way more focus in his opponents than himself, or that is my point of view at least.

If you don't like is still good, not everyone have to like the same things.


----------



## Abisial

Merry Blissmas said:


> *The irony of the situation is most indy smarks (here) will be cheering for Corbin to get the belt off Balor* :ti


That's because Finn SUCKS, Corbin is quite impressive lately aswell.


----------



## The_Kliq

Lexrules said:


> I have no clue why you all want Baron Corbin to go over. The man is not very good.


Neither is Balor.


----------



## VinceVale

Did Balor just mouth that he lost his vision?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Meh


----------



## DoubtGin

Ambrose Girl said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY FINN WON!!! :mark:
> 
> I feel like I'm one of the only people who's actually happy about it though :lmao Sorry, I love me some Finn.


I'm with you on this; huge Balor mark here.


----------



## TJQ

donne said:


> Great another 3 months of this boring asshole. Please Baron end this


You want to replace a short boring asshole with a tall boring asshole?


----------



## elo

VinceVale said:


> Did Balor just mouth that he lost his vision?


Yeah, maybe a slight concussion....struggling with his breathing and dizzy by the looks of his signals.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Show was quite good. NXT continues to outdo the main roster.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

I'm not a big Finn mark but people really wanted sloppy Joe to go over Finn?
Let's compare. One looks like he eats Dunkin Donuts everyday and one has a body of pure perfection (no **** but it's true and you know it).


----------



## Lexrules

The_Kliq said:


> Neither is Balor.


I don't know what the hell your watching. The man has proven himself for years everywhere he has gone and puts on great matches including this one. Must be the WWE mentality rearing its ugly head with some of you.


----------



## jacobrgroman

very solid event.


----------



## Dell

Great show, great crowd, loved it!


----------



## Donnie

TJQ said:


> You want to replace a short boring asshole with a tall boring asshole?


You mean the Tall Asshole who has worked his ass off to become a really good wrestler? Yeah I'd take him in a heartbeat over this overrated sack of shit who's been phoning it for over a year, and is only over because of his entrance which lost all it's lustre back in July. 

HAIL CORBIN


----------



## dashing_man

Gosh, every Takeover is 5-Star :bosstrips


----------



## Mastodonic

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> I'm not a big Finn mark but people really wanted sloppy Joe to go over Finn?
> Let's compare. One looks like he eats Dunkin Donuts everyday and one has a body of pure perfection (no **** but it's true and you know it).


Are you a body guy? You're a body guy. Opinion fucking discarded. Vader was a big fat guy and was deservedly a top guy in both NJPW and WCW. If you can deliver in the ring, your look shouldn't matter, because a look is what someone who can't wrestle falls back on.


----------



## Lexrules

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> I'm not a big Finn mark but people really wanted sloppy Joe to go over Finn?
> Let's compare. One looks like he eats Dunkin Donuts everyday and one has a body of pure perfection (no **** but it's true and you know it).


Joe is one of the best Big men ever in the business and once again has proved it over the years as he did tonight with Fin.

I simply don't understand some of your pro wrestling logic around here.


----------



## deanambroselover

OMG what a PPV that was and for me to watch it live in my country was epic


----------



## skarvika

It was uh...it was alright. I would have liked Enzo & Cass to go over, but still theirs was the only match I really got into. Everything else was just okay. Nothing really to say about this one, really disappointing that there were no title changes though. Gotta love the UK crowd.


----------



## FROSTY

Mastodonic said:


> What makes a monster is legitimacy. It's why Brock is such a good wrestling monster. It's why Vader was. Earthquake, who was a legitimate sumo champion. Nia Jax has none of that legitimacy. She's just a fat woman in crappy gear.


Agreed.


----------



## TrainRekt

Unbelievable event. After watching TakeOver my faith has been restored that sooner or later the WWE will once again rise to become the prominent company it used to be years ago (once Vince McMahon dies. Can't wait for that day!!!).


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Any reason why NXT specials are only two hours ?


----------



## Genking48

The finish was lame as fuck, looking forward to Cobin vs Balor feud though, right man won if that's the route they are gonna go.


----------



## DoubtGin

This was the best NXT main event since Zayn/Neville.


----------



## Bayley <3

TrainRekt said:


> Unbelievable event. After watching TakeOver my faith has been restored that sooner or later the WWE will once again rise to become the prominent company it used to be years ago (once Vince McMahon dies. Can't wait for that day!!!).


Fucking wow. What an awful post.


----------



## Lexrules

Why have Corbin face Balor when Joe Squashed Corbin. Joe will get another match and take the title I think in the rematch,


----------



## TJQ

donne said:


> You mean the Tall Asshole who has worked his ass off to become a really good wrestler? Yeah I'd take him in a heartbeat over this overrated sack of shit who's been phoning it for over a year, and is only over because of his entrance which lost all it's lustre back in July.
> 
> HAIL CORBIN


God bless ya, we can agree to disagree then. Corbin entertains me about as much as a kick in the balls, so as boring as Balor has been I'll still pick him out of the two.


----------



## KnowYourRole

Awesome show from top to bottom. The fact that Asuka and Emma even got 16 minutes is a testament to how deep NXT is.


----------



## Saved_masses

I understand that Balor had gone stale, especially between after Brooklyn and Joe turning, but that feud and match was great so kudos to both men. 

Another top Takeover and now with Zayn back, Itami close to a return, Asuka vs Bayley/Jax imminent, JJ/Gable vs Dash/Dawson coming up, Corbin improving, heel Joe still at large, It can only keep getting better.


----------



## ATF

Great fucking match. Don't like back-and-forth matches when done right, but this one was that in the right way - felt competitive and raw, didn't feel forced or choreographed or anything like that. I was on the edge of my seat. Crowd helped too. Safe to say that was arguably one of the greatest crowds EVER. Pumped up for everything on the show, made it so much more entertaining (seriously, that was 2 hours? Felt like 30 minutes, in the best way possible).

Didn't post my thoughts on Bayley/Nia - it was solid. Nia sure as hell ain't PPV ready, but her presence and facial expressions are good. Still, this was a carryjob by both Bayley and the crowd. Did dug the hell out of the smart telling of a rather overused story arch (the overcoming the odds against a big monster). Love it when they make a match where 1/3 of it is just a long rest hold work, like this. Wouldn't have worked if Bayley wasn't such a good babyface, but that's just how it is. Is it the worst NXT Women's Title match on PPV yet? Of course, but when something with as such limited potential as that still works, you gotta give the bookers and the women their props. Plus, it was gonna be hard to top Emma/Asuka anyway.

Emma/Asuka: ***1/2
Mechanics/SAWFT: ***1/4
Corbin/Crews: **1/4
Bayley/Nia: **3/4
Bálor/Joe: ****

NXT always amazes me. This show looked meh'ish on paper, and sure enough, it did end with a status quo - nothing really changed, did it? But the quality all the way through of the wrestling was a thumbs up, even if it there was a weakish match in Corbin/Crews. Started and ended on a great note, that's for sure. Is it one of the weakest Takeovers yet? Hmm, not entirely sure about that. Was it a damn good show? Hell yes.

Moment of the night: "HEEEEEEEEYYYY, HEY BAYLEY, OOOHHH, AHHH, I WANNA KNOOOOOOOWW.... IF YOU'LL BE MY GIRL?!!!". That was legendary, London. Fucking LEGENDARY.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Mastodonic said:


> Are you a body guy? You're a body guy. Opinion fucking discarded. Vader was a big fat guy and was deservedly a top guy in both NJPW and WCW. If you can deliver in the ring, your look shouldn't matter, because a look is what someone who can't wrestle falls back on.





Lexrules said:


> Joe is one of the best Big men ever in the business and once again has proved it over the years as he did tonight with Fin.
> 
> I simply don't understand some your wrestling logic around here.


Not entirely a body guy, no but you can deny Finn's physique is one of the best ever since the days of Rick Rude. He's not a huge bodybuilder so it's not that he's just cut like none other. 

I still like Owens' work and he impresses me more than Joe. Maybe I've just seen too much Samoa Joe when he was with TNA. I was a big mark then for him (early around 06) so you both are wrong if you think I never appreciated him. I think I'm just over giving a shit because he just lost a lot of credibility in TNA (as just about everyone does).

For big men I'd take Owens > Joe anyday.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

I really enjoyed the show tonight, NXT delivers once again. Loved some of the chants from the crowd. I thought Asuka/Emma and Balor/Joe were the matches of the night.


----------



## Restomaniac

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> I'm not a big Finn mark but people really wanted sloppy Joe to go over Finn?
> Let's compare. One looks like he eats Dunkin Donuts everyday and one has a body of pure perfection (no **** but it's true and you know it).


So you want silent crowds and it's all about the 'look'? Vince must fucking love you!!!


----------



## AngryConsumer

Great opener between Asuka/Emma. Two women delivered in every possible way. 

I feel the only reason Enzo/Cass didn't go over tonight was primarily due to the fact that Gable/Jordan are surging to the top of the tag team division. 

Anytime we see a Bayley victory, everyone wins. 

Amped to see where Corbin goes from here, carrying his momentum to an NXT title shot. 

I get the Balor victory and it's good to finally see the demon back and not jacket flash Balor... would have loved to had seen Joe take it though.


----------



## TJQ

ATF said:


> Emma/Asuka: ***1/2
> Mechanics/SAWFT: ***1/4
> Corbin/Crews: **1/4
> Bayley/Nia: **3/4
> Bálor/Joe: ****


I ballparked in my head something like

Emma vs Asuka ***1/2
Mechanics vs Enzo/Cass ***3/4
Corbin vs Crews *1/2
Bayley vs Nia **
Balor vs Joe ***1/2

Fun show.


----------



## NakNak

My thoughts:

*Asuka vs Emma:* A very good match with an overbooked finish, but I liked it. Emma was a credible treath to Asuka, so I have no problems with the booking of the last minutes of the bout. I give this match a solid ****3/4* on 1st watch.

*SAWFT vs Mechanics:* An entertaining match. Dash & Dawson are such good old school heels, I love them. Enzo & Cass showed intensity tonight. The finish was well done, but Carmella attacking one of the Mechanics was a DQ if you think about it. ****1/2* for the match and a ******* for that sequence at the end, that finisher from D&D was awesome as fuck.

*Baron Corbin vs Apollo Crews:* Dissapointing match, but not bad, I give them a *****, Corbin's performance was a solid ******, the dude has evolved a lot, I like him now, the fans were invested on shitting on him, that's what a heel does. Apollo Crews showed some fire, but I don't know...he was kinda off tonight, in a sequence he attacked Baron and the fans were in silence, kinda, that's not good, not good at all, folks. Suprised that BC won clean, I loved that. Hoping he is next in line for a NXT Championship match.

*Nia Jax vs Bayley:* As a "match" i give this ****1/4*, but considering the drama and excitment it had, I give this a ******, this was fun to watch. Bayley carried Jax, that's clear as day, but she did a great job. Probably a lot of people will say that Bayley was SuperCena, but IDK, something with this match clicked with me. This was like Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn from Rival with another finish, imagine Zayn somehow won that match, that's what happened here. Yeah, it was kind of "funny" at points that Nia did everything she could and still couldn't beat Bayley, but the finish with the Guillotine Choke was great. Solid booking all around.

*Samoa Joe vs Finn Bálor:* ****1/2*, I'm being generous. At this point I don't care about Finn Bálor, I wanted Samoa Joe to win. This match felt like a Cena match to me. You may say I'm a hypocrite for shitting on this match and liking the previous, you can say that, but I feel like Bálor has no emotion at all. Joe did a great job being the kickass heel, but Finn was just...there. I just want him to fuck off and someone else to beat him for the title. Easily the worst NXT title reign to date. Even Neville was better. I hadn't much expectations for this match, it was decent to watch, but I can't invest on Finn Bálor, I'm sorry. Cool entrance BTW, that was the best thing he did tonight. 

_NXT Takeover London:_ *6.5/10* The only thing that I didn't like at all was the Main Event, other than that, It was a solid show. Thumbs up.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

My favourite TakerOver in a while from top to bottom. Every match was good, no standout for me, though.

Biggest takeaway is how good Baron Corbin is at the moment.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Restomaniac said:


> So you want silent crowds and it's all about the 'look'? Vince must fucking love you!!!


Uh yeah never said I wanted silent crowds just not ones that sing.
I said multiple times that I like a loud and boisterous crowd just not one that wants to put themselves over American Idol reject style at the expense of the performers.

I also said I like Owens. Read much?


----------



## BoJackson

So is lolbalorwins a thing yet? Or are we still ignoring that he's getting the Cena/Reigns booking that everyone loses their mind about?


----------



## just1988

*Thought the show was good but WWE decided not to really pull out anything too special for tonight's show, kind of phoned it in with the novelty of the show being in the UK carrying pretty much the entire show.*


----------



## Restomaniac

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Uh yeah never said I wanted silent crowds just not ones that sing.
> I said multiple times that I like a loud and boisterous crowd just not one that wants to put themselves over American Idol reject style at the expense of the performers.
> 
> I also said I like Owens. Read much?


That is normal for UK fans as has been stated NUMEROUS times in this thread so it has nothing to do with 'putting themselves over American Idol style at the expense of the performers.'. Read much?

You said you like Owens after numerous people called you on your shit me included. I hadn't even seen you comment about Owens at that point although to use YOUR point Owens looks like he eats dunkin doughnuts so by your logic…………


----------



## Tim Legend

DAMN... I wanted Joe to take that so much....good match but FUCK...

Was not enamored by the finish, but at least He jumped off right a Joe hit the mat instead of pandering.

This reign has left so much to be desired, and I like Balor, he delivers when he needs to (in the ring) but the time for a beastly heel NXT champ was now...

Corbin needs to change his look...like soon....dude is losing his hair in a major way, shave it off for petes sake... I enjoyed The Crews - Corbin match, plenty of hate, fun stuff. 

Corbin is a few slight tweaks from being something for real. His trash talk is pretty decent too. He could be a decent candidate to take the belt from balor but whoever it is I hope its soon...more thoughts later


----------



## skarvika

If we're doing ratings...

*Asuka vs Emma*: Nothing fantastic and I still think Asuka is sloppy. I liked Emma's aggression though.
*Final score:* 3/5

*Enzo & Cass vs Dash & Dawson:* Very solid match, had just about everything you'd want from a standard tag match. I think Enzo & Cass should have gone over though.
*Final score:* 4.5/5

*Baron Corbin vs Apollo Crews:* Pretty bland match, neither guy came away looking particularly good.
*Final score:* 2.5/5

*Nia Jax vs Bayley:* It's a grim day when you can't pull a good match out of Bayley.
*Final score:* 2/5

*Samoa Joe vs Finn Balor:* Finn Balor bores the piss out of me on a good day, and today was not a good day. Joe looked dull as well, which is saying a lot because I've been a fan of Joe for nearly a decade. Flat out uninteresting.
*Final score:* 1/5

*NXT Takeover London final score:* 2.5/5


----------



## Dr. Middy

So Bayley put over Nia Jax better than all of her previous matches combined, even though Nia lost.


----------



## Deeds

Great event. 

Asuka vs Emma was a nice opener and Emma got way more offence in then I thought she would.

Love the love that Enzo and Big Cass got, call them up already if they're never gonna win the tag titles though.

Corbin/Crews was better then I expected, would never have guessed Corbin would win clean though but I think it was the right result.

Sami's coming home :mark: :mark:

I'm getting sick of Bayley, I respect what she can do in the ring but she took super booking to the next level vs Nia, her kicking out of all those finisher/signature moves was ridiculous. Also a monster heel made a debut, looked dominant and went undefeated all to be fed to the top dog in the division... sound familiar to anyone else?

:cena

Main event was awesome and both guys played their part. Joe was out there thinking he was in 2005 and Finn brought great intensity to the match. Finn haters can say what they want but when someone gets that big a reaction just for their entrance, it's because they have superstar presence and natural charisma. Once Finn works out how to tap into that charisma and work out a character outside of the paint he'll be the best thing going in the WWE.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Restomaniac said:


> That is normal for UK fans as has been stated NUMEROUS times in this thread so it has nothing to do with 'putting themselves over American Idol style at the expense of the performers.'. Read much?
> 
> You said you like Owens after numerous people called you on your shit me included. Notice I said you like Owens AFTER my comment. Now unless I have a TARDIS it's wasn't possible to read your comment before posting mine.


Yeah well they ruined the Bayley Jax match.
At least they shut up their dumb singalong for the Balor Joe match.

My saying I am a fan of Owens has nothing to do with me thinking Joe looks like a fat slob and that Balor rightly won. Joe had his time. It was in '06. My opinion on Owens or of Joe in '06 has nothing to do with you or anyone else in this thread either. I always thought Joe might try and improve his shape but it's remained the same or gotten worse over the years. He's a great athlete but he looks like shit.


----------



## BlackoutLAS

Greatest night of my life.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Tell you something it feels weird watching a WWE event live and not having to stay up till 4am to do so


----------



## Mr. I

BoJackson said:


> So is lolbalorwins a thing yet? Or are we still ignoring that he's getting the Cena/Reigns booking that everyone loses their mind about?


I don't think you know what "Cena/Reigns booking" even is, or worse, you think "babyface champion that wins matches" is a WWE created thing only for Cena.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Biggest -and only- bummer was Enzo & Cass not winning the titles. I will never understand that. Guess that I will have to them making it to the main roster to change my signature.


----------



## just1988




----------



## HateaHeel

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Uh yeah never said I wanted silent crowds just not ones that sing.
> I said multiple times that I like a loud and boisterous crowd just not one that wants to put themselves over American Idol reject style at the expense of the performers.


We don't chant like this to "put ourselves over" (stupid term to be used for fans not in the business). Any sporting event be it Football,Rugby or hell even Cricket at certain moments get these kind of chant responses.

We go to these events to HAVE FUN AND SUPPORT what we are watching. Thankfully the NXT roster take it in the way it's meant, besides there's only so many "let's go..." chants you can do at an event it's so dry and boring.


----------



## Mr. I

There's like this extremist cache of Finn haters on this site that just act like babies any time he appears, giving him absolutely zero credit and just rushing to post the same "HEY EVERYONE I DON'T LIKE HIM DID YOU HEAR?" stuff. It's always the same 5 or 6 people.


----------



## deanambroselover

Why the fuck didnt Enzo and Cass win the tag titles? the pop they would of got would of been insane


----------



## Mr. I

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Uh yeah never said I wanted silent crowds just not ones that sing.
> I said multiple times that I like a loud and boisterous crowd just not one that wants to put themselves over American Idol reject style at the expense of the performers.
> 
> I also said I like Owens. Read much?


Try to consider things outside your tiny American viewpoint and comprehend that crowd culture is not identical in Europe, particularly the culture developed around football matches (where the term "putting yourself over" literally means nothing).


----------



## Leather Rebel

I'm really thrilled about Corbin winning, that guy deserve it. I'm glad that he didn't take the place of Brezee of jobbing to indie stars.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

deanambroselover said:


> Why the fuck didnt Enzo and Cass win the tag titles? the pop they would of got would of been insane


They should have won them at NXT Brooklyn, I can understand them not winning tonight as Dash and Dawson just won them and soon Gable and Jordan will win the tag titles


----------



## The_Kliq

Solid show, wrestling was good, crowd was fun, but nothing was spectacular. Main event was solid, opener was solid, tag match was good fun.


----------



## Chr1st0

If you think the crowd chanting ruined any match you must be the driest shite ever.

A bit surprised Corbin went over Crews but I kinda preferred him to Crews today so meh, still not sold on either though.

I get the dislike of Finn, his reign has been uninspiring and his appearances between ppv's are somewhat forgettable but you can't say that he can't go in the ring that is just ludicrous.

Bayley/Jax match wasn't as bad I was expecting but Jax is definitely not ready to be champ. People can give out about Bayley getting "cena" booking but I bet ye wouldn't be happy with Jax being champ either...

I usually hate predictable cards but this was a pretty good PPV, disappointed Enzo and Cass will probably never get those tag belts though


----------



## PeepShow

Emma/Asuka was great. Agressive heel actions by Emma, great comeback by Asuka, proper interference/ref bumps without bullshit endings, etc. Perhaps my favorite match of the night. Couldn't have booked the tag title match any better without having Enzo and Cass leave as champs. Dash and Dawson play such good tag team heels and this was probably Enzo and Cass' best tag match to date. Good stuff. I was kinda shocked at the outcome of Corbin/Crews, but when I think about it, it was actually the right choice. Crews doesn't need the win. He's fine. Corbin winning puts him over even more and both put on a solid performance. Corbin continues to improve. Bayley/Nia couldn't have been booked any better than that. They didn't have Nia do too much which was perfect, Bayley's selling and expressions were on point. The crowd getting behind Bayley so much made it even more enjoyable. Kinda surprised we didn't get any Eva Marie interference, but I'm not complaining. Never thought I'd actually care about a Nia Jax match. Amazing what good booking can do, eh? Main event was also a lot of fun. Loved the increased pace it had as it progressed. Joe's physical style and Finn's speed and finesse play off each other so well. 

Another great Takeover. Probably no true MOTYC on the show, but every match was good to very good in its own right. They all had a purpose and told a story that related to the matter at hand. All pretty simple when you think about it, but all effective. And big time props to the London fans for being another amazing crowd. The crowds alone make these events feel so much bigger. Takeover feels like Wrestlemania to me. Every match feels big and it feels like a place where stories culminate and where people can put out their best work. Can't wait for the next one. 

1. Emma vs. Asuka | ****3/4*
2. Dash and Dawson vs. Enzo and Cass |* ***1/4*
3. Baron Corbin vs. Apollo Crews | ***1/2*
4. Bayley vs. Nia Jax | ****1/4*
5. Finn Balor vs. Samoa Joe | ****3/4*


----------



## just1988

*Anybody else feel like WWE short-changed the audience a little in terms of storyline development? No title changes, no turns, no real rivalries starting. They teased Jax and Asuka but then Jax lost. I'm not complaining just feel like they often bank on the UK audience being so good that they don't need to add their own trimmings.*


----------



## 751161

What a an absolutely fantastic show from top to bottom. By far one of the best shows I've watched all year, puts the main product to absolute shame. Every match was enjoyable as heck, what a night of wrestling! NXT is incredible right now.

Also, Corbin with the nuclear heat, jesus christ. I didn't expect those chants. That's not PG! :vince3 It was as if we'd been transported back to ECW One Night Stand.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Ithil said:


> Try to consider things outside your tiny American viewpoint and comprehend that crowd culture is not identical in Europe, particularly the culture developed around football matches (where the term "putting yourself over" literally means nothing).


I understand the culture is different. I just think the singing during the match was taking away from it, period. I can't even go back and watch that match because they ruined it for me. Conversely, you should understand that this is not the norm here and is therefore less acceptable and more distracting and annoying. Again I only had issue with the song style shit and not the regular chants.

I know I'm not alone on this either even if no one else is speaking up. The one announcer that called them on it was spot on. "Why are these idiots singing, Bayley is in trouble here!" 

Then the other announcer tries to save it by saying they're trying to will her on. That's a dumb way to will her on. Singing a stupid annoying song is going to will Bayley on? I bet Bayley thought it was annoying too. 

I thought it was disrespectful to the women. It makes it ALL about the crowd. Not what's happening in the match. 

Why didn't they have songs for Balor and Joe? Maybe because it's disrespectful...:hmm: 

I'm done talking about this crowd's shitty singing. I thought it sucked. I get that it's 'normal' in the UK but I still think it sucks.


----------



## QWERTYOP

If you had a problem with the crowd then you don't understand pro-wrestling, my friend. There was no "putting themselves over" like you get with some US crowds. They were just brilliant, loud, fun, and into the show. Our crowds on our worst day are better than your best crowd on their best day, 'murica. Fact. 

FINALLY a WWE UK show that isn't full of corny half-arsed references to "Briddish" "soccer squads" and red busses etc. Just a really enjoyable show. 

Balor coming out as Jack The Ripper - fucking inspired.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

just1988 said:


> *Anybody else feel like WWE short-changed the audience a little in terms of storyline development? No title changes, no turns, no real rivalries starting. They teased Jax and Asuka but then Jax lost. I'm not complaining just feel like they often bank on the UK audience being so good that they don't need to add their own trimmings.*


A little bit, I can see why no titles changed hands but I probably would of had Joe win then attack Balor and then Zayn return


----------



## Mr. I

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> I understand the culture is different. I just think the singing during the match was taking away from it, period. I can't even go back and watch that match because they ruined it for me. Conversely, you should understand that this is not the norm here and is therefore less acceptable and more distracting and annoying. Again I only had issue with the song style shit and not the regular chants.
> 
> I know I'm not alone on this either even if no one else is speaking up. The one announcer that called them on it was spot on. "Why are these idiots singing, Bayley is in trouble here!"
> 
> Then the other announcer tries to save it by saying they're trying to will her on. That's a dumb way to will her on. Singing a stupid annoying song is going to will Bayley on? I bet Bayley thought it was annoying too.
> 
> I thought it was disrespectful to the women. It makes it ALL about the crowd. Not what's happening in the match.
> 
> Why didn't they have songs for Balor and Joe? Maybe because it's disrespectful...:hmm:
> 
> I'm done talking about this crowd's shitty singing. I thought it sucked. I get that it's 'normal' in the UK but I still think it sucks.


You can dislike it all you want, but don't make up some bullshit about "putting themselves over". Using a wrestling term that's already being misused for football crowd culture couldn't get sillier.

Also, how you didn't realise that the singing for Bayley late in the match WAS them rallying behind her, I don't know. There is no "disrespect" at all, and a fan getting "disrespected" on behalf of the wrestler is just silly.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Ithil said:


> You can dislike it all you want, but don't make up some bullshit about "putting themselves over". Using a wrestling term that's already being misused for football crowd culture couldn't get sillier.
> 
> Also, how you didn't realise that the singing for Bayley late in the match WAS them rallying behind her, I don't know. There is no "disrespect" at all, and a fan getting "disrespected" on behalf of the wrestler is just silly.


Not exactly sure how people are thinking that the crowd was putting themselves over, its not like they were chanting "We are Awesome" or chanting for other wrestlers, they were singing for Bayley


----------



## Dell

QWERTYOP said:


> If you had a problem with the crowd then you don't understand pro-wrestling, my friend. There was no "putting themselves over" like you get with some US crowds. They were just brilliant, loud, fun, and into the show. Our crowds on our worst day are better than your best crowd on their best day, 'murica. Fact.
> 
> FINALLY a WWE UK show that isn't full of corny half-arsed references to "Briddish" "soccer squads" and red busses etc. Just a really enjoyable show.
> 
> Balor coming out as Jack The Ripper - fucking inspired.


I agree, the crowd never chanted "we are awesome" or made it about themselves, they added to every match with funny and unique chants, the atmopshere was great and it lifts the intensity of the wrestlers as well as makes the matches seem like a bigger deal imo. 

No idea how people can hate a loud crowd, too conditioned to appalling RAW ones I think.


----------



## The_Kliq

The Fourth Wall said:


> What a an absolutely fantastic show from top to bottom. By far one of the best shows I've watched all year, puts the main product to absolute shame. Every match was enjoyable as heck, what a night of wrestling! NXT is incredible right now.
> 
> Also, Corbin with the nuclear heat, jesus christ. I didn't expect those chants. That's not PG! :vince3 *It was as if we'd been transported back to ECW One Night Stand.*


Hyperbole?


----------



## deanambroselover

I hope Vince was watching as that is real PPV with wrestling and no messing about


----------



## 3ku1

It's funny how majority complain about quiet Raw crowds. Get a loud, respectful one in NXT. And bitch about it. But LOL the developmental product has now become the A Show. What originally was a developmental product, has found its own wings and identity. And is kicking the main products arse.


----------



## The_Kliq

deanambroselover said:


> I hope Vince was watching as that is real PPV with wrestling and no messing about


Vince doesn't give a flying f*ck about NXT and I highly doubt he watched.


----------



## JBLoser

Dell said:


> No idea how can people can hate a loud crowd, too conditioned to appalling RAW ones I think.


It's a culture thing also tbh. I wish American crowds were as excited as UK crowds and the like


----------



## Mr. I

ShadowSucks92 said:


> Not exactly sure how people are thinking that the crowd was putting themselves over, its not like they were chanting "We are Awesome" or chanting for other wrestlers, they were singing for Bayley


People who aren't used to singing chants are unnerved by them and seem to default to "They're trying to hijack the show!" when they're the total opposite.


----------



## The True Believer

3ku1 said:


> It's funny how majority complain about quiet Raw crowds. Get a loud, respectful one in NXT. And bitch about it. But LOL the developmental product has now become the A Show. What originally was a developmental product, has found its own wings and identity. And is kicking the main products arse.


Being a vocal crowd is one thing. Singing for every spot every five fucking minutes in muffled, obnoxious garbage is the furthest thing from respectful as you can get. That RAW Philly crowd was a good example of a good crowd without the need to put themselves over with "witty" bullshit.


----------



## The Dazzler

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> I thought it was disrespectful to the women. It makes it ALL about the crowd. Not what's happening in the match.
> 
> I'm done talking about this crowd's shitty singing. I thought it sucked. I get that it's 'normal' in the UK but I still think it sucks.


That's how crowds over here show support. No disrespect was intended. Any UK person will tell you the same.


----------



## Mr. I

Spidey said:


> Being a vocal crowd is one thing. Singing for every spot every five fucking minutes in muffled, obnoxious garbage is the furthest thing from respectful as you can get. That RAW Philly crowd was a good example of a good crowd without the need to put themselves over with "witty" bullshit.


Why do you keep misusing wrestling terms when talking about football crowd culture? 

Why are you trying get "disrespected" on behalf of the wrestlers?

Those chants were 100% in support of the show. The reason you don't understand that is because you know nothing about the culture in the country.


----------



## The True Believer

Ithil said:


> Why do you keep misusing wrestling terms when talking about football crowd culture?
> 
> Why are you trying get "disrespected" on behalf of the wrestlers?


"It's culture" is a weak excuse for something that inherently interrupts the flow of a presentation for the viewer. And like you said, it's FOOTBALL culture. What, do they do that shit in UK operas or something?


----------



## Death Rider

Anyone thinking the crowd was disrespectful clearly is not familiar with uk culture and us clueless


----------



## BlackoutLAS

We cheered all the faces except Mojo and booed all the heels except Joe. But no one boo Bálor in his favour, they didn't hijack anything, all we did was support our favourites and actually make noise. You people are too used to microwave Smackdown crowds and boring RAW crowds. Wrestlings supposed to be fun!


----------



## 3ku1

Chanting for every spot, and the women matches? What opposed to sitting on their ass and reading a book like they do on Raw? Hell disrespectful or not. I am sure Bayley and Co don't see it that way, I am sure they appreciate it. IT maybe a bit reckless on the crowds part, but its coming from a good place. I Think people are just searching for things to bitch about. You also have to understand the culture.


----------



## Mr. I

Spidey said:


> "It's culture" is a weak excuse for something that inherently interrupts the flow of a presentation for the viewer. And like you said, it's FOOTBALL culture. What, do they do that shit in UK operas or something?


It's called football culture because it originated there. Not because it stayed there.
It's extremely normal for any large sporting event, including wrestling. Also "the viewer"? Are the crowds supposed to take the TV viewers of America into account when enjoying an event now?

Wrestling is not a god damn opera.


----------



## The True Believer

BlackoutLAS said:


> We cheered all the faces except Mojo and booed all the heels except Joe. But no one boo Bálor in his favour, they didn't hijack anything, all we did was support our favourites and actually make noise. You people are too used to microwave Smackdown crowds and boring RAW crowds. Wrestlings supposed to be fun!


There's nothing fun about trying to get involved in the match and having obnoxious singing interject itself at every turn. Fair enough, I suppose it wasn't disrespectful. But obnoxious is obnoxious and you're not telling me otherwise.


----------



## Chrome

3ku1 said:


> It's funny how majority complain about quiet Raw crowds. Get a loud, respectful one in NXT. And bitch about it. But LOL the developmental product has *now* become the A Show. What originally was a developmental product, has found its own wings and identity. And is kicking the main products arse.


Now? They've been the A show for at least a year. 

And yeah, I didn't mind the crowd either. The fun chants and singing added to the matches I thought, mainly because they were chanting and singing for the wrestlers in the ring, and not just for some random legends or something.


----------



## 751161

The crowd being as loud as they were, made the matches that much more exciting to me. I love a good atmosphere, it adds an extra umph to the matches IMO. Corbin getting the heat that he did was pretty awesome, not seen a heel get that much heat in a while.


----------



## The True Believer

Ithil said:


> It's called football culture because it originated there. Not because it stayed there.
> It's extremely normal for any large sporting event, including wrestling. Also "the viewer"? Are the crowds supposed to take the TV viewers of America into account when enjoying an event now?
> 
> Wrestling is not a god damn opera.


"The viewer" as in anyone that can be taken off guard by something like that. Fans can go wild and do whatever but they better not expect everyone else to be on board with it. Can't have your cake and eat it, too.


----------



## BlackoutLAS

Spidey said:


> There's nothing fun about trying to get involved in the match and having obnoxious singing interject itself at every turn. Fair enough, I suppose it wasn't disrespectful. But obnoxious is obnoxious and you're not telling me otherwise.


Well I am going to tell you it's not obnoxious, Jesus Christ it's one night where the fans are supporting their favorite wrestlers in a diffirent way why do you just look at it so negatively? The wrestlers obviously loved it and Zayn even meantioned it after the show. You'll be back to tiny boos and cheers Monday anyway so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## The True Believer

BlackoutLAS said:


> Well I am going to tell you it's not obnoxious, Jesus Christ it's one night where the fans are supporting their favorite wrestlers in a diffirent way why do you just look at it so negatively? The wrestlers obviously loved it and Zayn even meantioned it after the show. You'll be back to tiny boos and cheers Monday anyway so it doesn't really matter.


Or we can have the RAW crowd we had in Philly that had a vocal crowd w/o annoying singing every five minutes. Doesn't have to be one or the other.


----------



## HateaHeel

Spidey said:


> "It's culture" is a weak excuse for something that inherently interrupts the flow of a presentation for the viewer. And like you said, it's FOOTBALL culture. What, do they do that shit in UK operas or something?


The fact you desire opera crowds at a WRESTLING EVENT says it all really. I guess more and more of you are forgetting the sounds of the white hot crowds of the 80's and 90's.

Sad times and I pity any of you that want to see these "respectful" type crowds.

"Nice bodyslam!" *small golf clap and back to respectful silence*


----------



## elo

Spidey you are embarrassing yourself, just stop.

The crowd cheered for the babyfaces and jeered for the heels, there was nothing even remotely close to a crowd putting itself over. The songs are a great energy source for the workers, positive songs for the babyfaces and the occasional negative song for the heels.

If you want to see a crowd put itself over watch the geeks at Full Sail deliberately cheer for heels over babyfaces, boo whenever it's announced NXT is taken on the road, start nonsense back and forth "x wrestler's ratchet" "no he/she's not" chants and the list goes on. Entitled geeks who think they made the show and it should never leave their precious little venue, that is a crowd putting itself over.


----------



## The True Believer

HateaHeel said:


> The fact you desire opera crowds at a WRESTLING EVENT says it all really. I guess more and more of you are forgetting the sounds of the white hot crowds of the 80's and 90's.
> 
> Sad times and I pity any of you that want to see these "respectful" type crowds.
> 
> "Nice bodyslam!" *small golf clap and back to respectful silence*


No, the fact that that's what you took away from my post says it all. To me, it looked like he was trying to pass off an annoying practice as "it's just culture, bruh, accept it". If that's the case, would you expect that in anything else where it shouldn't be?


----------



## ajktco

Did any of the swearing make it onto the show? I'm curious as there was a fair amount of it tonight in the arena? 

Just happy to get on TV and have such a fun time. Not had this experience for a long time. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. I

Spidey said:


> "The viewer" as in anyone that can be taken off guard by something like that. Fans can go wild and do whatever but they better not expect everyone else to be on board with it. Can't have your cake and eat it, too.


Fans can also be expected to not give one shit whether a random guy on his PC in Colorado dislikes them chanting for a wrestler in a creative fashion.



ajktco said:


> Did any of the swearing make it onto the show? I'm curious as there was a fair amount of it tonight in the arena?
> 
> Just happy to get on TV and have such a fun time. Not had this experience for a long time.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


All of it. "Fuck You Corbin", "You're shit and you know you are", "Fuck em up Bayley fuck em up", etc.


----------



## The Dazzler

Spidey said:


> No, the fact that that's what you took away from my post says it all. To me, it looked like he was trying to pass off an annoying practice as *"it's just culture, bruh, accept it*". If that's the case, would you expect that in anything else where it shouldn't be?


It is. I'd rather the crowd make noise than sit on their hands.


----------



## Mr. I

Spidey said:


> No, the fact that that's what you took away from my post says it all. To me, it looked like he was trying to pass off an annoying practice as "it's just culture, bruh, accept it". If that's the case, would you expect that in anything else where it shouldn't be?


The problem here is that YOU find it annoying, which really doesn't matter at all. All of those people doing it find it fun to do, and judging by the videos from the NXT UK tour, the wrestlers find it fun to receive all these creative chants.

The result is you are quite literally saying "Stop having fun, guys!".


----------



## The True Believer

elo said:


> Spidey you are embarrassing yourself, just stop.
> 
> The crowd cheered for the babyfaces and jeered for the heels, there was nothing even remotely close to a crowd putting itself over. The songs are a great energy source for the workers, positive songs for the babyfaces and the occasional negative song for the heels.
> 
> If you want to see a crowd put itself over watch the geeks at Full Sail deliberately cheer for heels over babyfaces, boo whenever it's announced NXT is taken on the road, start nonsense back and forth "x wrestler's ratchet" "no he/she's not" chants and the list goes on. Entitled geeks who think they made the show and it should never leave their precious little venue, that is a crowd putting itself over.


Thanks for your "concern" but I'm a big boy. I can admit when I'm wrong and I've already moved past the point where I'll have to accept that what UK did tonight is the norm. Fair enough. But that doesn't mean I have to like it.


----------



## HateaHeel

Spidey said:


> No, the fact that that's what you took away from my post says it all. To me, it looked like he was trying to pass off an annoying practice as "it's just culture, bruh, accept it". If that's the case, would you expect that in anything else where it shouldn't be?


Maybe we should just have a sound meter at wrestling events? I think the level gauge on it should be timid/acceptable/unacceptable rowdiness and whenever this meter hits the top end the show should stop.

Wrestlers can return to their corners to wait for acceptable levels to return, maybe the ring announcer can get in and tell the crowd to respectfully calm down. 

Would this be a suitable compromise?


----------



## The True Believer

Ithil said:


> The problem here is that YOU find it annoying, which really doesn't matter at all. All of those people doing it find it fun to do, and judging by the videos from the NXT UK tour, the wrestlers find it fun to receive all these creative chants.
> 
> The result is you are quite literally saying "Stop having fun, guys!".


It doesn't matter yet you're trying to convince me that it's not annoying. Or are you? I don't even know what your objective is anymore since I've already admitted I was wrong for assuming that what they did was them just trying to be the show.


----------



## NakNak

I'm from Chile, so I liked the atmosphere from the UK, here in my country Football is big, too, so the crowd singing was no problem to me. In fact, it added a lot to the show. The crowd was into the show regardless, they weren't obnoxious like a lot of the Full Sail fans and they were not dull or mediocre at best like the Main Roster crowds. It is a culture thing, so I can understand if someone doesn't like a crowd like this. IMO the crowd was great, it added to the show, they weren't trying to "takeover" the show for their own enjoyment, they were loud for the Wrestlers that put on an entertaining spectacle.


----------



## Mr. I

Apparently chanting "Fuck you Corbin" at the heel is "trying to hijack the show and get yourselves over" or something.


----------



## 751161

ajktco said:


> Did any of the swearing make it onto the show? I'm curious as there was a fair amount of it tonight in the arena?
> 
> Just happy to get on TV and have such a fun time. Not had this experience for a long time.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Oh yes, we heard all of that Corbin heat. :trips3

I can't imagine how loud that crowd must have been in person, it sounded super loud on the Network.


----------



## thomasbroad

On the train back home now, my voice is shot.
Can't wait to hear how the crowd translated on the Network.

Bayley, JJ & Gable and Enzo and Cass with the biggest pops of the night.

'Stand up, if you love Bayley' was an incredible moment.

Met [USER]Old Saint RiC[/USER] - great guy.


----------



## The True Believer

Ithil said:


> Apparently chanting "Fuck you Corbin" at the heel is "trying to hijack the show and get yourselves over" or something.


Now you're just making stuff up.


----------



## GrapplingAddict

Crowd was AMAZING! Awesome to be there in person. 

Enzo and Cass should've won.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

thomasbroad said:


> On the train back home now, my voice is shot.
> Can't wait to hear how the crowd translated on the Network.
> 
> Bayley, JJ & Gable and Enzo and Cass with the biggest pops of the night.
> 
> 'Stand up, if you love Bayley' was an incredible moment.
> 
> Met [USER]Old Saint RiC[/USER] - great guy.


Came off great, you along with the rest of the crowd did the the UK proud tonight


----------



## The True Believer

thomasbroad said:


> On the train back home now, my voice is shot.
> Can't wait to hear how the crowd translated on the Network.
> 
> Bayley, JJ & Gable and Enzo and Cass with the biggest pops of the night.
> 
> 'Stand up, if you love Bayley' was an incredible moment.
> 
> Met [USER]Old Saint RiC[/USER] - great guy.


You got to meet him? That sounds great.


----------



## thomasbroad

Spidey said:


> You got to meet him? That sounds great.


We were sitting next to each other!

Finally home, will relive it tomorrow.


----------



## Mr. I

Just as a little note because some people don't seem to understand the purpose of the singing chants, they are not to "hijack the show", they are in support of a wrestler. When they started singing the song for Bayley late in the match when she was hitting all the moves trying to knock Jax down, that was rallying behind her comeback. Notice they stopped as soon as Jax knocked her down and killed the comeback.

Same deal with singing in the tune of Seven Nation Army for Enzo, that's rallying behind him. Putting his name to a piece of music everyone there knows is part of the fun and part of being in a big crowd there. Shit I remember the DJ Otzi song they sang for Bayley being sung at people when I was in school.

"You're shit and you know it" is a specific football chant for people the crowd does not like, hence Corbin got it.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I never mind UK crowds singing and whatnot because I rarely understand what they're saying :lol


----------



## Chr1st0

I don't understand how this is a culture thing that doesn't translate nor how this has got so much traction in the thread either...


----------



## Carlito_mfc

I'm British and in my opinion that was no way hijacking a show, that was getting behind the wrestler in our culture. 

Fuck you Corbin, - the FU is a comment chant to heels over here.


----------



## King In The North

I'm on the Corbin match right now and let me just say this crowd has been awesome.


----------



## bonkertons

Great show. Yet again.

Happy Dash and Dawson went over. Having them feud with Gable/Jordan is what's best for business.


----------



## RiC David

Spidey said:


> Being a vocal crowd is one thing. Singing for every spot every five fucking minutes in muffled, obnoxious garbage is the furthest thing from respectful as you can get. That RAW Philly crowd was a good example of a good crowd without the need to put themselves over with "witty" bullshit.


I saw on Twitter that there was some controversy over the crowd so here are my thoughts as part of the live audience:

The first major thing that needs establishing is the should-be-obvious-but-isn't and that's that "the crowd" just like "the IWC", "this forum", "Twitter", "Americans" or any other collective is not a singular entity. If you're watching as an outside observer then you can say "The crowd chanted this then it chanted that and then this and then that" but the reality is (obviously) different people joining in different things at different times.

Here are the times I didn't join in the chants/songs:

-Any "This is wrestling!" chant because I think that one nauseating
-One or two "This is awesome!" chants just because I prefer to reserve that for 'fever pitch' moments
-The "Hey Bayley!" song *while she was getting dominated by Nia*
-The "Fuck her up, Bayley, fuck her up" because it was perfect for Asuka but seemed backwards for Bayley

I prefaced this as I did because you have to remember that no one member of the audience is "the crowd" - "the crowd" didn't do all those chants, certain people did while others didn't. This is important because sentiments like "They don't know when to stop" are impossible to abide: a human being can choose to abstain but so long as SOME people do it, "the crowd" will be heard doing it.

The only time I thought "This is taking away from the match" was in the Bayley song example while she was being beaten up because it got in the way of the attempts at gaining sympathy. To people's credit though, the singing stopped abruptly once Nia hit a big move - that effect might actually come across really well, I haven't watched yet.

I saw some pretty foolish responses on Twitter with some people saying "Anyone who complains about the crowd can fuck off!" and, worse still, the facepalm inducing "they complain when it's [something] then they complain when it's [the opposite]" and unsurprisingly I'm seeing that here too. Let me put it loudly and bluntly:

*Not everyone you see on the internet is the same person! If someone's complaining that a crowd was too raucous, don't tell that they complain when it's too quit too UNLESS YOU HAVE OBSERVED THAT PERSON DOING SO*

That one just does my head in because I see it almost every day. "You can't win! These people complain about everything" <---No, "these people" is just the dumb way the ungoverned human mind perceives the revolving door of individuals it encounters. Any time you find yourself wanting to declare "DOUBLE STANDARD!", ask yourself if you're blindly assuming that everybody you see on the internet is the same person and if so, give yourself a good slap because Lord knows I can't reach all of you.

Oh and please also slap yourself if you ever say "Oh so I guess the crowd should just be silent then". I don't even agree with the criticism but the defences can be less reasonable/intelligent than the complaints! If you order a coffee and it's cold, the waitress telling you "Oh so I guess you'd rather it were scalding hot" is incredibly stupid. Clearly what people want is *the right amount* so spare them the intelligence insulting "I'm going to pretend there are only two extreme options to choose from".


----------



## Oxidamus

For those who care about OXITRON's words:

Asuka vs. Emma: *****
Dash & Dawson vs. Enzo & Cass: ****.5*
Baron Corbin vs. Apollo Crews: ***.75*
Bayley vs. Nia Jax: *-***** (That's MINUS FOUR STARS @Chris JeriG.O.A.T)
Skipped the main event, but Finn Balor's entrance was also a huge piece of shit.

*Worst TakeOver yet*.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Old Saint RiC said:


> I saw on Twitter that there was some controversy over the crowd so here are my thoughts as part of the live audience:
> 
> The first major thing that needs establishing is the should-be-obvious-but-isn't and that's that "the crowd" just like "the IWC", "this forum", "Twitter", "Americans" or any other collective is not a singular entity. If you're watching as an outside observer then you can say "The crowd chanted this then it chanted that and then this and then that" but the reality is (obviously) different people joining in different things at different times.
> 
> Here are the times I didn't join in the chants/songs:
> 
> -Any "This is wrestling!" chant because I think that one nauseating
> -One or two "This is awesome!" chants just because I prefer to reserve that for 'fever pitch' moments
> -The "Hey Bayley!" song *while she was getting dominated by Nia*
> -The "Fuck her up, Bayley, fuck her up" because it was perfect for Asuka but seemed backwards for Bayley
> 
> I prefaced this as I did because you have to remember that no one member of the audience is "the crowd" - "the crowd" didn't do all those chants, certain people did while others didn't. This is important because sentiments like "They don't know when to stop" are impossible to abide: a human being can choose to abstain but so long as SOME people do it, "the crowd" will be heard doing it.
> 
> The only time I thought "This is taking away from the match" was in the Bayley song example while she was being beaten up because it got in the way of the attempts at gaining sympathy. To people's credit though, the singing stopped abruptly once Nia hit a big move - that effect might actually come across really well, I haven't watched yet.
> 
> I saw some pretty foolish responses on Twitter with some people saying "Anyone who complains about the crowd can fuck off!" and, worse still, the facepalm inducing "they complain when it's [something] then they complain when it's [the opposite]" and unsurprisingly I'm seeing that here too. Let me put it loudly and bluntly:
> 
> *Not everyone you see on the internet is the same person! If someone's complaining that a crowd was too raucous, don't tell that they complain when it's too quit too UNLESS YOU HAVE OBSERVED THAT PERSON DOING SO*
> 
> That one just does my head in because I see it almost every day. "You can't win! These people complain about everything" <---No, "these people" is just the dumb way the ungoverned human mind perceives the revolving door of individuals it encounters. Any time you find yourself wanting to declare "DOUBLE STANDARD!", ask yourself if you're blindly assuming that everybody you see on the internet is the same person and if so, give yourself a good slap because Lord knows I can't reach all of you.
> 
> Oh and please also slap yourself if you ever say "Oh so I guess the crowd should just be silent then". I don't even agree with the criticism but the defences can be less reasonable/intelligent than the complaints! If you order a coffee and it's cold, the waitress telling you "Oh so I guess you'd rather it were scalding hot" is incredibly stupid. Clearly what people want is *the right amount* so spare them the intelligence insulting "I'm going to pretend there are only two extreme options to choose from".


People kill me with that shit. I'm like "this crowd is obnoxious and detracting from the action", random fool: "well would you rather they be dead silent?" *NO, BITCH!* there's a such thing as a middle ground.

React when appropriate, chant when appropriate, even sing when appropriate but not the whole damn match. Watch the show, don't be the show.


----------



## FROSTY

NakNak said:


> My thoughts:
> 
> *Baron Corbin vs Apollo Crews:* Dissapointing match, but not bad, I give them a *****, Corbin's performance was a solid ******, the dude has evolved a lot, I like him now, the fans were invested on shitting on him, that's what a heel does. Apollo Crews showed some fire, but I don't know...he was kinda off tonight, in a sequence he attacked Baron and the fans were in silence, kinda, that's not good, not good at all, folks. Suprised that BC won clean, I loved that. Hoping he is next in line for a NXT Championship match.


Not that I like Crews or even want to defend his performance (I'm a Lone Wolf guy) but Apollo was suppose to be off from landing on the stairs with his forehead at the beginning stages of the match. That was the story they were telling, that Crews never really recovered from his bad landing, and couldn't really get going from then on.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

As someone who just watched this Bayley/Jax match, Jesus *no fault of the women involved* but whatever agent put this match together must have never watched many fights in his life and should be reprimanded. Goodness the setup of this has more holes than Spongebob Squarepants that were hokey as fuck.


----------



## NakNak

91ReasonsYouLose said:


> Not that I like Crews or even want to defend his performance (I'm a Lone Wolf guy) but Apollo was suppose to be off from landing on the stairs with his forehead at the beginning stages of the match. That was the story they were telling, that Crews never really recovered from his bad landing, and couldn't really get going from then on.


Mmm...I will rewatch the match when I can. Thanks for the observation!


----------



## RiC David

I've watched the first two matches on 'TV' now and want to share some thoughts on...the crowd...on us..(?) Doesn't sound quite right when you're talking about yourself but anyway:

-Without sounding conceited, yeah we really were much better than most wrestling audiences! I didn't know how it would come across on PPV but it's great! I actually felt like I wasn't getting into the match enough if I didn't cheer when my guy (the babyface in every case) got his/her hits in and booed when the heel got the upper hand. Watching it back I realise that this is rare to hear and that it's seen as a sign of a match being particularly over, for me it was just like cheering a goal and going "aaw" when there's a miss. Going into the event I felt like there was a lot of pressure to live up to the podcasters talking about how "London will obviously be rowdy" but now it's finished I can't imagine being any less lively. So long as people give a shit about the wrestlers, their characters and the fights, it's really not a tall order to get a crowd to bring the noise.

-I like that we didn't do the "chant whatever the wrestler just said" thing, or at least I couldn't hear it. What I mean is "Tater tots" basically but an even better example is when Enzo did his classic "If we had a..." line, wisely tailored to us with the pound currency - the punchline is "We'd have ZERO POUNDS!" and our response was to laugh, cheer, and chant "HOW YOU DOIN'?" some more. A lot of crowds today would immediately chant "ZERO POUNDS! ZERO POUNDS!" and I always find that so cheesy when watching wrestling. I blame The Rock because it seemed to start during his Cena feud where he'd say "Cena has ladyparts" and the crowd would chant "ladyparts!" or "Kung pow bitch" or "cookiepuss" and they just sounded like puppets to me. Y'know, if puppets spoke and repeated things. More like parrots then I suppose.

-I get now why Spidey thought the singing was us trying to get ourselves over but, as was explained and as he accepted, that's what football crowds do to show their love of the players. I'm not a football fan so most of it was new to me and I thought it was hilarious. The 7 Nation Army "Oooh Enzo Amoooore" and then the Hey Jude "Nananaaa naa Biig Caaass" was classic and I give both guys tons of credit for not cracking a smile and laughing because they were supposed to be in serious business mode and they stuck to it. I really dislike character breaking so this to me was a big sign of respect to the fans, it lets us actually get invested in the story without reminding us that they're acting.

I'll probably catch up with the rest tomorrow but man it's fun watching it back!

Can I be obnoxious for a minute? TakeOver London 2015 and SummerSlam 1992 - is it really just a coincidence that both were famously great crowds? No, is the answer. That shit was all me.


----------



## FROSTY

Maybe I'm just being a mark, and I know they have every intention of having my boys *GABLE* & Jordan take the titles off The Mechanics, but why couldn't they have Enzo & Cass have their moment tonight, and then put the titles right back on D&D at the next set of TV tapings. They are one of the most over acts in NXT next to Gable & Jordan and Bayley, and sure as hell deserved the distinction of being NXT Tag Team champs, even for a week. SO why do they keep refusing to put the titles on them. Enzo is so charismatic, so passionate, he has worked his ass off to become the talent he is in the ring today, I genuinely feel bad for him, because with this loss it becomes blatantly obvious they will never get to hold the titles, but the fucking VaudeVillains (who I'm a big fan of btw) and Blake & Murphy did?! What the fuck Haitch, they deserve it so much, Enzo can be such a star, definitely one of the greatest I-C/US Tag Team champs of all time. The guy has "it", charismatic intensity that rubs off on the crowd, and is one of the best male babyfaces in peril in the business.


----------



## TripleG

OK, watched the show a little late, but work got in the way. 

Here are my thoughts. 

- HHH's intro = OK the idea of them trying to sell NXT as some kind of a rebel brand is hilarious to me. ITS THE WWE!!!! Why do so many people act like it isn't WWE? Yes, it is still better than the main show. We all know that, but its the best show WWE produces. 

- One thing I loved was the crowd. They were super hot all night which gave the show a nice energy. 

- Asuka Vs. Emma = Good match and a nice opener. The antics at the end got a little silly, but Asuka continues to look like an impressive force in the ring. Some of the counters and exchanges were very nice, but the intensity kind of cooled off at times when it felt like things were just starting to get hot. But like I said, it was still a good match and a nice win for Asuka. 

- Enzo and Cass Vs. Wilder and Dawson: Tag Titles = Enzo's intensity in his opening bit was great. It is nice that Enzo and Cass change things up for their entrances. And LOL at the crowd during this match. "Which one's Dawson" made me chuckle. I wish similar chants were around when the Beverley Brothers were around. I swear to God, I didn't know which was Blake and which was Beau. And the crowd was so into Enzo and Cass it was kind of infectious. And has there EVER been a case of the referee missing the heel tag? Anyways, this was another solid match up with another heartbreaking loss for Enzo and Cass. The finish was sick as hell. 

- Apollo Crews Vs. Baron Corbin = Again, the crowd was great here. They were all over Corbin and it gave the match more energy and allowed Corbin something to play off of and wing it a little bit. "You should have stayed in Ring of Honor!" Nice line from Corbin, haha. Outside of that, the match was kind of iffy though. It was a little clunky in places. Its a shame too because Corbin's matches had been getting better lately. That said, it was nice to see him win to allow his monster image to stay intact and maybe allow for some kind of development for Crews now that he's suffered his first loss. 

- Asuka Vs. Nia Jax showdown. That's kind of cool. 

- Bayley Vs. Nia Jax: NXT Womens Title = Why wasn't Eva Marie with Nia Jax? Yeah the heat for her would have been nuclear, but it actually would have worked here because she would have been in the heel's corner, so it might have enhanced the atmosphere a bit. Anyways this match had the set up for a Sting/Vader type dynamic. A loveable, charismatic, colorful, and athletic babyface taking on an unstoppable monster? What's not to love? 

The problem is that Jax is no Vader, at least not yet. She's still a little green, and not as imposing as she should be. It was like watching Bayley have a match around her. Now the match itself was not bad. Bayley's bumping around and a lively crowd saw to that, but it was by far the weakest of the TakeOver Women's Title matches and it was the first time I kind of felt the loss of Charlotte, Sasha, and Becky. Thank God Bayley retained. I say stick with the reliable hand, and this match was about as good as it could be. Bayley deserves a lot of credit. 

- Balor Vs. Joe: NXT Title = I love Balor's etrance. I dug the Dr. Jekyll and Mr Hyde / Lon Chaney in London After Midnight style get e of up. (At least I think that's what he was going for). Anyways, the match was a very good, high impact match of clashing styles infront of a hot crowd. I don't know if there is anything else to really say about it. It was a very enjoyable main event. Balor retained, which wasn't a surprise to me. However, I was a little surprised that Sami Zayn didn't come out at the end and make his presence known. Balor Vs. Zayn has got to be around the corner soon. 

Overall...this was the weakest TakeOver special to date, but that is still better than most main roster WWE events. Here, we didn't get anything truly special like we usually get from the TakeOver specials. There weren't many big payoffs, big moments, no title changes at all or truly fantastic matches. 

However, we did get a handful of good matches in front of a very lively and fun crowd, so it was overall, a pleasant viewing experience. None of the matches were bad, and it was consistently enjoyable throughout. If this had been the first or second TakeOver, I probably would have been much nicer to it, but they just set the bar so high that I guess they got to a point where they couldn't quite live up. I did say going in that this looked like the weakest TakeOver card to date, and it definitely surpassed my expectations.


----------



## RiC David

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> People kill me with that shit. I'm like "this crowd is obnoxious and detracting from the action", random fool: "well would you rather they be dead silent?" *NO, BITCH!* there's a such thing as a middle ground.
> 
> React when appropriate, chant when appropriate, even sing when appropriate but not the whole damn match. Watch the show, don't be the show.


I wish those argument fallacies had names that weren't in Latin. You can't talk about "argumentum ad rectum absurdum" or whatever without sounding like a pompous twat (anyone thinking "but I say those things", trust me you sound like a pompous twat even though I'm on your side).

As for the singing/chanting throughout the whole match, I've learned that it's MUCH easier to watch/follow a match live in person while chanting and singing than it is to watch/follow a match on television with commentary while fans are chanting and singing. I think that's a key part of the issue - we (speaking for myself) were very much into the matches even though we were being vocal but watching it back on PPV it does give the false impression that there's a match going on 'here' and 'over there' is a bunch of people doing their own thing. Combine this with the fact that you've got running commentary thus creating a clash of voices/words and I can see how it's distracting but trust me, it's different in person.

With that said, it did mess up the emotion and psychology/story of Bayley's babyface beatdown at one point and I stayed out of that one.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Old Saint RiC said:


> I wish those argument fallacies had names that weren't in Latin. You can't talk about "argumentum ad rectum absurdum" or whatever without sounding like a pompous twat (anyone thinking "but I say those things", trust me you sound like a pompous twat even though I'm on your side).
> 
> As for the singing/chanting throughout the whole match, I've learned that it's MUCH easier to watch/follow a match live in person while chanting and singing than it is to watch/follow a match on television with commentary while fans are chanting and singing. I think that's a key part of the issue - we (speaking for myself) were very much into the matches even though we were being vocal but watching it back on PPV it does give the false impression that there's a match going on 'here' and 'over there' is a bunch of people doing their own thing. Combine this with the fact that you've got running commentary thus creating a clash of voices/words and I can see how it's distracting but trust me, it's different in person.
> 
> With that said, it did mess up the emotion and psychology/story of Bayley's babyface beatdown at one point and I stayed out of that one.


What was the song they were singing for Big Cass?


----------



## PoisonMouse

People who have an issue with British crowds and such, brb a sec while we change every single part of how our crowds are for every single sport.

You know, just to please your no-nonsense ass. I'm sorry that something as pathetic as a singing crowd, something very common with British crowds, having been seen on British RAWs before, has completely ruined your night.

We are equally as devastated that you got so mad you had to rant on the internet about it. We truly will try to change stuff over so NXT is as "atmospheric" as you want, so that it personally hits your level of personal atmosphere.

Yes, I'm talking to you like a baby.


----------



## ArnDaddy

I just got back from the show - Which I really enjoyed live. I aren't gonna give it any of this 'we are a great crowd, so much better than XXX' shit, but equally I know I personally was singing and chanting throughout and having a lot of fun - and I can assure you that I was not doing it to hijack a show or detract from the in ring action, We were cheering the babyfaces (Jordan\Gable, Bayley, Asuka, Enzo\Cass and Sami got the biggest pops) and we generally were booing the heels. I didn't feel we were trying to be the star of the show either, We wanted to be loud, and we happened to chant things that are maybe a bit more British. I'll watch it back tomorrow to see how it comes across, but in the arena we were definitely reacting to things and also trying to get behind the favourites. I went to a terrible Raw last month in the UK, and i felt the crowd was much better here and far more invested.


----------



## Oxidamus

PoisonMouse said:


> People who have an issue with British crowds and such, brb a sec while we change every single part of how our crowds are for every single sport.
> 
> You know, just to please your no-nonsense ass. I'm sorry that something as pathetic as a singing crowd, something very common with British crowds, having been seen on British RAWs before, has completely ruined your night.
> 
> We are equally as devastated that you got so mad you had to rant on the internet about it. We truly will try to change stuff over so NXT is as "atmospheric" as you want, so that it personally hits your level of personal atmosphere.
> 
> Yes, I'm talking to you like a baby.


Who cares if they chant shit at a game of football? It's not wrestling. :lmao
Noise isn't wanted when at a theatre, that doesn't mean I'd sit on my hands at a wrestling event either. They're not comparable.

These chants ignore the narrative of the show and especially the matches. Cheering stupid nonsense at Bayley while she's getting whipped around the ring by a giant lardass is probably the best example. Apparently it's necessary and crowds literally cannot control themselves, which blows my fucking mind.

Every argument in favour of the constant, incessant chants is childish, don't act like people complaining that a minority of the fans -the ones in attendance who have the ability to make a show good, yet always go out of their way to entertain themselves as a priority - is childish.


"_I paid my money I can do what I want!_"
"_Would you rather have dead silence?!_"

:applause Truly the magnum opus of arguments.


----------



## almostfamous

Wow Joe and Balor went all out. I honestly don't see how they could have had a better match. Both guys looked like absolute stars!


----------



## RKing85

I have decided that from now until the end of time, all pro wrestling events need to be held in front of a British audience.

They were amazing.


----------



## Delbusto

That crowd was literally rowdy from start to finish, that was dope. Only time it was kinda weird was during some of the Bayley/Jax match. The singing sounded a bit too jolly for the beatdown Bayley was taking at times. Does Bayley have the most women's title defenses?

And my boy Joe with that perfect dive through the middle rope, I don't think his big ass touched even an inch of the ropes. Smooth.


----------



## PoisonMouse

a Cocky Prickmas said:


> Who cares if they chant shit at a game of football? It's not wrestling. :lmao
> Noise isn't wanted when at a theatre, that doesn't mean I'd sit on my hands at a wrestling event either. They're not comparable.
> 
> These chants ignore the narrative of the show and especially the matches. Cheering stupid nonsense at Bayley while she's getting whipped around the ring by a giant lardass is probably the best example. Apparently it's necessary and crowds literally cannot control themselves, which blows my fucking mind.
> 
> Every argument in favour of the constant, incessant chants is childish, don't act like people complaining that a minority of the fans -the ones in attendance who have the ability to make a show good, yet always go out of their way to entertain themselves as a priority - is childish.
> 
> 
> "_I paid my money I can do what I want!_"
> "_Would you rather have dead silence?!_"
> 
> :applause Truly the magnum opus of arguments.



Hi, I have a request. I've noticed that uh, during these American broadcasts of wrestling, you guys chant in syllables, sometimes with callback and such. Things such as "Lets go Cena." and "Cena Sucks"

This is different to what I, a Brit is used to. Could you guys please stop doing that? It's ruining the show, it ruins my own personal atmosphere, as it is different to what I'm used to. Clearly, because they're solely being loud these Americans are just doing it to get themselves over. Trying to make up these like... unique chants in hope they stick on? I mean, I guess they're unique because I PERSONALLY never heard of it.

Because of that, they must be ruining the show because it personally destroyed the narrative of the show, because it hurt muh atmosphere.


----------



## TreyOcho

What a fucking wrestling show. I mean it. That is what it feels like for the people in the audience to actually give a shit about not just one or two guys, but the product as a whole. That is what makes NXT so much different and feel so much more important and fresh than anything WWE does. (Yes I know they are one in the same for the smart asses out there. But if you didn't watch NXT on the Network with their production budget, really what about it is the same?) People care about the guys and gals in NXT. I was legit pissed that Enzo and Cass lost. Bray is my guy on the main roster and I couldn't tell you the last time I cared that he lost. NXT books stars like stars. 

Which leads me to say this about Finn Balor. I see it is kind of the popular thing on here to not like him and that is fine because earlier in the year I was kind of underwhelmed by him myself. But he has really started finding himself lately. The biggest flaw I saw in his game was that for a while there, The Demon and Finn Balor were the same person. Only difference in his mannerisms were during his entrance. Tonight tho?? He was spot on the entire match! He almost worked like a heel. The ref told him to get off of Joe on the steps spot and Balor gets on the apron and gets this weird look in his eyes almost like he wanted the ref to tell him again or he'd fuck him up... Ref turns around to count Joe and Balor goes for the stomp on the steps with te refs back turned. It was something so small but it made the biggest difference for me. 

Balor has gotten progressively better and his last 3 title defenses have all been great showings. (Owens, Crews, and Joe) I was glad that he won so now he won't get rushed to the main roster to fill spots and then Get shelved as soon as top guys come back. He has a lot of room to grow and is growing IMO. 

I'm almost done with my essay but I have to ask has a woman wrestler ever been as over in this company as Bayley is right now? Holy shit. I guess Chyna and Lita at her peak was white hot. I'm sure they will find a way to fuck it up on RAW. 

Her and Nia Jax told a great story out there. I've never seen Bayley use a choke and the announce team even sounded surprised "Look at Bayley!" She is having a better title reign than Balor already. I mean an instant classic 30 min main event, good showing with Bliss, making Eva tolerable, and great story with Nia Jax. 

I will say that this Takeover had the worst card on paper but delivered like all the others. Shows good depth of a product something the main show could learn. Make more than 3 guys relevant at a time. 

Ok I'm done. If anybody read all of that, God bless you. I only have one other friend that watches wrestling and we've talked about the show through text all day so I needed somewhere to gush about the show with other wrestling fans. 

"Hey Bayley" FTW London. For the mother fucking win.


----------



## TheRealFunkman

Damn that crowd was obnoxious #Merica 


Of all takeovers this one felt the most flat but it was still good.


"Go back to ROH" made my night lol


----------



## PoisonMouse

In fact, you want a 'better argument' since you're that stubborn, so be it?


a Cocky Prickmas said:


> Who cares if they chant shit at a game of football? It's not wrestling. :lmao


I did not mention football specifically, I said sport in general, including other wrestling. Examples: RAW, British Wrestling events. This is not a unique, first time thing. In fact, it is commonplace within British wrestling crowds. If you are so shocked and appalled by this, you're gonna hate any other show in Britain. I can supply examples if you wish. So yeah, I meant other wrestling shows. Which means my initial point still stands.



a Cocky Prickmas said:


> Noise isn't wanted when at a theatre, that doesn't mean I'd sit on my hands at a wrestling event either. They're not comparable.


Whether it's noise or not is subjective.



a Cocky Prickmas said:


> These chants ignore the narrative of the show and especially the matches.


Subjective.



a Cocky Prickmas said:


> Cheering stupid nonsense at Bayley


Subjective. Wow you sure love portraying your superior opinions as fact, huh?




a Cocky Prickmas said:


> while she's getting whipped around the ring by a giant lardass is probably the best example.


Subjective AND insulting.



a Cocky Prickmas said:


> Apparently it's necessary


Can be said about any crowd, which does call back to 'Would you rather them be quiet' argument which you keep dismissing, yet you keep bringing up how LOUD THEY ARE and how it deafens your precious ears.



a Cocky Prickmas said:


> and crowds literally cannot control themselves, which blows my fucking mind.


Apparently American crowds can't. They chant too. And AGAIN subjective, and not only that none of the chants were about insulting the wrestlers or putting themselves over. You're acting like they went ballistic and threw trash in the ring. They just acted like they would at any event, which is SO DESTRUCTIVE TO THE ATMOSPHERE apparently. Not that it matters that they acted like they would at any event because 'football doesn't count' but hey, good thing I countered that with some actual wrestling shows.



a Cocky Prickmas said:


> Every argument in favour of the constant,


People chant constantly at live events, who'd have thought




a Cocky Prickmas said:


> incessant chants is childish,


Subjective.




a Cocky Prickmas said:


> don't act like people complaining that a minority of the fans


10K people is minority apparently, as well as a bunch of people here who liked it, which I'll get to in a sec.



a Cocky Prickmas said:


> -the ones in attendance who have the ability to make a show good, yet always go out of their way to entertain themselves as a priority - is childish.


Well, they seem to be making the show good, judging by all the people countering against you such as:



Chrome said:


> Now? They've been the A show for at least a year.
> 
> And yeah, I didn't mind the crowd either. The fun chants and singing added to the matches I thought, mainly because they were chanting and singing for the wrestlers in the ring, and not just for some random legends or something.





The Fourth Wall said:


> The crowd being as loud as they were, made the matches that much more exciting to me. I love a good atmosphere, it adds an extra umph to the matches IMO. Corbin getting the heat that he did was pretty awesome, not seen a heel get that much heat in a while.





BlackoutLAS said:


> Well I am going to tell you it's not obnoxious, Jesus Christ it's one night where the fans are supporting their favorite wrestlers in a diffirent way why do you just look at it so negatively? The wrestlers obviously loved it and Zayn even meantioned it after the show. You'll be back to tiny boos and cheers Monday anyway so it doesn't really matter.





elo said:


> Spidey you are embarrassing yourself, just stop.
> 
> The crowd cheered for the babyfaces and jeered for the heels, there was nothing even remotely close to a crowd putting itself over. The songs are a great energy source for the workers, positive songs for the babyfaces and the occasional negative song for the heels.
> 
> If you want to see a crowd put itself over watch the geeks at Full Sail deliberately cheer for heels over babyfaces, boo whenever it's announced NXT is taken on the road, start nonsense back and forth "x wrestler's ratchet" "no he/she's not" chants and the list goes on. Entitled geeks who think they made the show and it should never leave their precious little venue, that is a crowd putting itself over.





The Dazzler said:


> It is. I'd rather the crowd make noise than sit on their hands.


Plus people who didn't necessarily counter but complimented the show, and mentioned how the crowd made the show in their thoughts.

Such as:



Delbusto1 said:


> That crowd was literally rowdy from start to finish, that was dope. Only time it was kinda weird was during some of the Bayley/Jax match. The singing sounded a bit too jolly for the beatdown Bayley was taking at times. Does Bayley have the most women's title defenses?
> 
> And my boy Joe with that perfect dive through the middle rope, I don't think his big ass touched even an inch of the ropes. Smooth.





TripleG said:


> - One thing I loved was the crowd. They were super hot all night which gave the show a nice energy.





Carlito_mfc said:


> I'm British and in my opinion that was no way hijacking a show, that was getting behind the wrestler in our culture.
> 
> Fuck you Corbin, - the FU is a comment chant to heels over here.





GrapplingAddict said:


> Crowd was AMAZING! Awesome to be there in person.
> 
> Enzo and Cass should've won.





Ithil said:


> Just as a little note because some people don't seem to understand the purpose of the singing chants, they are not to "hijack the show", they are in support of a wrestler. When they started singing the song for Bayley late in the match when she was hitting all the moves trying to knock Jax down, that was rallying behind her comeback. Notice they stopped as soon as Jax knocked her down and killed the comeback.
> 
> Same deal with singing in the tune of Seven Nation Army for Enzo, that's rallying behind him. Putting his name to a piece of music everyone there knows is part of the fun and part of being in a big crowd there. Shit I remember the DJ Otzi song they sang for Bayley being sung at people when I was in school.
> 
> "You're shit and you know it" is a specific football chant for people the crowd does not like, hence Corbin got it.


That's only 3 pages. You were uh... saying about the minority?




a Cocky Prickmas said:


> "_I paid my money I can do what I want!_"


PEOPLE CAN HAVE FUN WITH WRESTLING? WHAT IS THIS NEW THOUGHT
B-BUT THE NARRAITVE
THEN ARITV!



a Cocky Prickmas said:


> "_Would you rather have dead silence?!_"


I didn't say that. In fact, my argument was that you're from another culture, what you experienced was culture shock of how different crowds are. You claim the crowd 'spoiled' the show when what you are experiencing is a different of how crowds in other countries act. You're not used to it, therefore it is jarring to you in your mind, therefore you don't like it. That's perfectly fine, but stop portraying your stuff as fact and raining on people's parade just because you're not used to something. Holy shit you'll flip shit at Japan if this is how you act at Britain.



a Cocky Prickmas said:


> :applause Truly the magnum opus of arguments.


Thank you 

Also, while perusing the other pages, I came across your STELLAR review. You must be a blast to watch wrestling with. I notice you didn't put in how the crowd ruined your narrative though, I'm sure that's very important to you.


----------



## Korvin

I really enjoyed Takover: London. Yeah, maybe it wasn't as strong of a show as previous takeovers but it was still fun to watch.

The only thing that I didn't like was Enzo and Cass losing. I know that they don't need the tag titles as they are very over on their own (and a face had to lose a match at some point tonight) but it still would have been great to see them win it tonight. Then I wondered if it is possible that they are planning to move them up soon but that probably isn't the case since they are using the Lucha Dragons and Usos.

I still like Nia Jax... She just needs to improve.

With Sami Zayn returning, it will be interesting to see where he fits in to things and where they go from here with him. Looking forward to next weeks show.


----------



## ZEROVampire

Asuka vs Emma ***

NXT Tag Team Championship
The Mechanics (c) vs Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady ***1/4

Apollo Crews vs Baron Corbin **

NXT Women's Championship
Bayley (c) vs Nia Jax ***

NXT Championship
Finn Bálor (c) vs Samoa Joe ***

Overall Rating: 6.5


----------



## The Amazon

I hate nia jax...nothing good about her at all. And the fact she got a raise on breaking ground? Shes green as fuck and sucks


----------



## Oxidamus

PoisonMouse said:


> Hi, I have a request. I've noticed that uh, during these American broadcasts of wrestling, you guys chant in syllables, sometimes with callback and such. Things such as "Lets go Cena." and "Cena Sucks"
> 
> This is different to what I, a Brit is used to. Could you guys please stop doing that? It's ruining the show, it ruins my own personal atmosphere, as it is different to what I'm used to. Clearly, because they're solely being loud these Americans are just doing it to get themselves over. Trying to make up these like... unique chants in hope they stick on? I mean, I guess they're unique because I PERSONALLY never heard of it.
> 
> Because of that, they must be ruining the show because it personally destroyed the narrative of the show, because it hurt muh atmosphere.


You went so far as to type all that without even looking at my location? :wow



PoisonMouse said:


> I did not mention football specifically, I said sport in general, including other wrestling. Examples: RAW, British Wrestling events. This is not a unique, first time thing. In fact, it is commonplace within British wrestling crowds. If you are so shocked and appalled by this, you're gonna hate any other show in Britain. I can supply examples if you wish. So yeah, I meant other wrestling shows. Which means my initial point still stands.


So your entire basis of this argument is going to be "other wrestling shows do it therefore it is okay"... despite it probably being clear that anyone complaining about the chants on NXT would willingly complain about some chants on Raw too? Just for the record, this isn't a complaint about British crowds, this is a complaint about NXT crowds. The London crowd isn't the first or only crowd to chant all throughout a show, idk how you think that's the fact.



> Whether it's noise or not is subjective.


Noise as a synonym of sound is not subjective. It is there, or it is not. The point is it's frowned upon to interrupt a play with unwarranted or uninvited audience participation, as you will miss things you need to hear. That is much easier to compare to wrestling than what I believed you said trying to compare NXT with football.



> Subjective.


That's a great retort, considering everything you said in the post I quoted was also subjective. Isn't that the point?
Either way, it's not subjective. Bayley is getting beaten up by a heel and the chant is for her to be your girl? It's a nonsense chant. That doesn't bother me though, the fact it was so prevalent and was at the most ridiculously stupid parts of the match were.



> Wow you sure love portraying your superior opinions as fact, huh?


:kobe9 Seriously.



> Subjective AND insulting.





PoisonMouse said:


> Yes, I'm talking to you like a baby.





> Can be said about any crowd, which does call back to 'Would you rather them be quiet' argument which you keep dismissing, yet you keep bringing up how LOUD THEY ARE and how it deafens your precious ears.


You're right it can be said about any crowd. It's disappointing when crowds on the main roster shows are boring or quiet, but at least they're watching the show, not turning around trying to get everyone to chant with them, ignoring the matches to make noise.



> Apparently American crowds can't. They chant too. And AGAIN subjective, and not only that none of the chants were about insulting the wrestlers or putting themselves over. You're acting like they went ballistic and threw trash in the ring. They just acted like they would at any event, which is SO DESTRUCTIVE TO THE ATMOSPHERE apparently. Not that it matters that they acted like they would at any event because 'football doesn't count' but hey, good thing I countered that with some actual wrestling shows.


What a straw-man. Like I said, it's not about it being a British crowd, it's being a crowd. I don't care where.



> People chant constantly at live events, who'd have thought


You were the one who threw child around btw.



> 10K people is minority apparently, as well as a bunch of people here who liked it, which I'll get to in a sec.


10,000 is a minority compared to 11,000. 10,000 does not represent the worldwide audience. It's a minority.



> Well, they seem to be making the show good, judging by all the people countering against you such as:
> 
> ...
> 
> Plus people who didn't necessarily counter but complimented the show, and mentioned how the crowd made the show in their thoughts.
> 
> Such as:
> 
> ...
> 
> That's only 3 pages. You were uh... saying about the minority?


So a handful of cherry-picked quotes is enough evidence that you are right and I am wrong? Judging from who I talk to about these things, it seems about 50/50 when it comes to forums, just not everyone is posting here only hours after. Maybe they don't watch live, or maybe they just don't really post much at all. Either way you're missing the point entirely.




> PEOPLE CAN HAVE FUN WITH WRESTLING? WHAT IS THIS NEW THOUGHT
> B-BUT THE NARRAITVE
> THEN ARITV!


What is this, 2008? Anyway, missing the point again.



> I didn't say that. In fact, my argument was that you're from another culture, what you experienced was culture shock of how different crowds are. You claim the crowd 'spoiled' the show when what you are experiencing is a different of how crowds in other countries act. You're not used to it, therefore it is jarring to you in your mind, therefore you don't like it. That's perfectly fine, but stop portraying your stuff as fact and raining on people's parade just because you're not used to something. Holy shit you'll flip shit at Japan if this is how you act at Britain.


What are you even on about? :lmao
Like I said at the start of the post and I hope you understand by now, this is no 'culture shock' nor is it me being angry at England for having a loud crowd. This has nothing to do with England or the UK at all. Is this the first NXT show you have watched?



> Also, while perusing the other pages, I came across your STELLAR review. You must be a blast to watch wrestling with. I notice you didn't put in how the crowd ruined your narrative though, I'm sure that's very important to you.


I use the chatbox to chat through to people and figured I would post a quick summary. Normally I post a hell of a lot more and you caught out the one time I put no effort in for, like I said, a quick summary. What's the point of it?



So you're aware, this isn't "fun-policing". You don't have to be loud as hell, drown out the ring noises and even commentary at some points, to have fun. The "fun" you have can and does impeach on others. Maybe there are people who like it, but they'd probably be fine without it being so prevalent too. On the other hand, there are people who would enjoy it more if it were less prevalent, but actually dislike it being too overdone.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

The crowd was awesome in large part because the show was awesome. NXT gives you the chance to cheer the baby faces for once because when someone gets booed like Cena does (Eva Marie) NXT actually makes them heels.

A heel Cena/Reigns alliance beating the fuck out of a everyone would draw these kinds of reactions for the WWE but they are too stubborn to just give us what we want. Make the guys the crowd hate heels and make the guys they cheer faces and it gets pretty easy to get a good atmosphere tbh.

NXT delivers.


----------



## FROSTY

Okay, I'm not a Finn Balor mark but that stroll along London Bridge after dark Jack the Ripper entrance was fucking awesome, got me fucking pumped up over 7 hours after the fact!! My Network cut out at the time, of his entrance in real time and then I had to go Christmas shopping, so just now seeing it for the first time.


----------



## jacobrgroman

I personally loved the crowd.


----------



## Mr. I

Did anyone else hear Drake say "Please kick out" to Asuka after the Emmamite Sandwich in the corner? Having flashbacks of Brooklyn no doubt.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I just finished watching NXT Takeover: London with my ******* [USER]New Day Jingle Bell Rocks[/USER] and [USER]Nikkis Jingle Bellas[/USER] and I have to say that I enjoyed the entire card. There were no bad matches. All of the matches were either good or great. Some matches were bordering good/great and delivered into greatness with a fine finish. Good job NXT! :clap


----------



## Badbadrobot

I was there, the crowd was terrible, save the final match where they finally watched and reacted, they continually tried to amuse themselves and failed consistently to just watch and enjoy. The botchmania chant during the Corbin match was indicative of a stupid / thought they were smart idiotic don't know their history crowd. This type of crowd is destroying story telling in the ring - terrible.


ps. the balor joe match was one of the best matches of the year, at the end, both were legit hurt, respect for that effort


----------



## CretinHop138

Meltzer reporting that NXT didn't sell out and did roughly about 7,000 which is why some of the arena was in darkness. WWE/Triple H just papered the number (they always do it, nothing noteworthy)


----------



## CoolestDude

It was a fucking terrible show. Look at appollo cruz. He is having a personal feud with someone. So he comes to ring grinning and high fiving fans. Yeh, can you imagine stone cold having a personal feud and coming to the ring grinning. Terrible wrestling.

And yeh it didnt sell out because indy shit doesn't sell.


----------



## Badbadrobot

CretinHop138 said:


> Meltzer reporting that NXT didn't sell out and did roughly about 7,000 which is why some of the arena was in darkness. WWE/Triple H just papered the number (they always do it, nothing noteworthy)


The only empty parts were the two far corners (next to the big screen)and I'd assume that was a view issue and there weren't tickets actually available , the rest of the place was totally fully and I mean rammed.


----------



## Badbadrobot

CoolestDude said:


> And yeh it didnt sell out because indy shit doesn't sell.


Maybe you needed To be there or listen to someone who was there before having your dumbass opinion?


----------



## CretinHop138

Badbadrobot said:


> The only empty parts were the two far corners (next to the big screen)and I'd assume that was a view issue and there weren't tickets actually available , the rest of the place was totally fully and I mean rammed.


Plus the quarter of the arena thats curtained off where the entrance way is.


----------



## CoolestDude

Badbadrobot said:


> Maybe you needed To be there or listen to someone who was there before having your dumbass opinion?


Or maybe it wasnt sold out. lol.


----------



## Restomaniac

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Yeah well they ruined the Bayley Jax match.
> At least they shut up their dumb singalong for the Balor Joe match.
> 
> My saying I am a fan of Owens has nothing to do with me thinking Joe looks like a fat slob and that Balor rightly won. Joe had his time. It was in '06. My opinion on Owens or of Joe in '06 has nothing to do with you or anyone else in this thread either. I always thought Joe might try and improve his shape but it's remained the same or gotten worse over the years. He's a great athlete but he looks like shit.


They didn't ruin anything stop being silly and stop making a missive thing out of nothing.

Joe's shape has 'remained the same or gotten worse over the years' seriously WTF are you on about??? Thanks for proving you haven't got a clue what you are in about as he looks a hell of a lot smaller than his last run in TNA.


----------



## Restomaniac

Spidey said:


> There's nothing fun about trying to get involved in the match and having obnoxious singing interject itself at every turn. Fair enough, I suppose it wasn't disrespectful. But obnoxious is obnoxious and you're not telling me otherwise.


You haven't got a clue on this as it was neither disrespectful or obnoxious as in both cases it would require the crowd to actually act like that and it didn't. If they had started chanting things like 'WE are awesome' then you may have a point.


----------



## Bullydully

Asuka/Emma began the show and they may just have stolen it. Plenty of times where I believed Emma would steal the win here. wonderful performances from both of them in a TERRIFIC encounter. Match of the night along with Balor/Joe which was SUPERB. Just a fast paced, very intense battle with a hot crowd.

What a pleasure it was to witness Enzo and Cass in person. They were over as fuck in London. Thought it was a great tag match with a sublime finish. Everyone in the arena was pulling for Enzo/Cass and were heartbroken to see them lose. This one really hurt. 

Crews/Corbin was I thought the weakest match on the night, but it was still really good. The heat Corbin received was brilliant during the match and he played off it brilliantly. They did show him a certain amount of respect when he won aswell. That was nice to see. 

Bayley was the most over person on the show. She gets more crowd love than any other woman in WWE history and you could tell how much she appreciated this crowd which was very pleasing to see. The Bayley/Jax match wasn't the best match of the night, but it told a fantastic story. The chants playing in to the Bayley comeback was a thing of BEAUTY. Made for some incredible scenes. Loved the submission ending. 

MAN, what an absolute JOY it was to be there in person. AMAZING atmosphere all the way through. Far and away the craziest and best experience I've had at a wrestling show.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Bayley vs Nia was actually my favorite match of the night despite the fact that I was not excited about this one at all before the show started. Great storytelling, awesome unexpected finish and the only match that really had me emotionally invested.

The crowd was great, only chant that annoyed me was "Botchamania" during Corbin vs Crews. They were just looking for any reason to shit on Corbin.

It was probably the worst of all the Takeover Specials, but still a fun show.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

I wasn't impressed with Corbin vs. Crews either.
I wasy hyping Apollo Crews to my friends before the match, saying that he'd probably bust out some new awesome stuff but the match never really took off. Probably because he had to bring the tempo down to a speed that Corbin was comfortable with.

Corbin constantly standing in the center of the ring with his arms out annoyed me, and not in a good, heelish way. It was like somebody told him to do that the first time and it worked so he kept doing it, over and over.


----------



## thomasbroad

People still crying over the crowd? :trips7

Watching it back at work - the noise definitely translated well from live > network.

Corbin/Crews time.


----------



## just1988

CoolestDude said:


> It was a fucking terrible show. Look at appollo cruz. He is having a personal feud with someone. So he comes to ring grinning and high fiving fans. Yeh, can you imagine stone cold having a personal feud and coming to the ring grinning. Terrible wrestling.
> 
> And yeh it didnt sell out because indy shit doesn't sell.


*It's not for everybody, WHY YOU CRYIN FOR?!*


----------



## Xander45

At the tennis,






At the darts,






At the cricket,






We love a singalong to cheer our guys on!


----------



## Morrison17

It was the weakest TakeOver show I watched so far.

- Both Emma and Asuka did a good job, but fans marking for backslide is beyond stupid. Refuse to think I'm the only one who s annoyed by this type of crowd.
- I want to see Corbin squashing Reigns in 10 seconds. But before WWE should change his looks. Not buying him the way he looks right now, dont know how, but wwe need to make him look cooler. And Apollo seems to be lacking something, not sure what. Good match. 
- Finally Finn got rid of that Bart Simpson look with that "cool" leather jacket.
- Pissed at Enzo loosing again. It's against all logic to me. Best homegrown NXT talent keeps losing to crappy teams. Fuck nxt creative.

And yeah, Big Cass looks bad ass.


----------



## The Dazzler

a Cocky Prickmas said:


> So your entire basis of this argument is going to be "other wrestling shows do it therefore it is okay"...


Of course it's okay. You're acting like they did something terrible. :laugh:



a Cocky Prickmas said:


> despite it probably being clear that anyone complaining about the chants on NXT would willingly complain about some chants on Raw too? Just for the record, this isn't a complaint about British crowds, this is a complaint about NXT crowds. The London crowd isn't the first or only crowd to chant all throughout a show, idk how you think that's the fact.


There is a difference. Chanting/singing is how crowds over here show support. A lot of the fans are football fans. Most of the chants/songs are altered to show support for wrestlers instead. It's not to get themselves over like some NXT crowds do.



a Cocky Prickmas said:


> Noise as a synonym of sound is not subjective. It is there, or it is not. The point is it's frowned upon to interrupt a play with unwarranted or uninvited audience participation, as you will miss things you need to hear. That is much easier to compare to wrestling than what I believed you said trying to compare NXT with football.
> 
> You're right it can be said about any crowd. It's disappointing when crowds on the main roster shows are boring or quiet, but at least they're watching the show, not turning around trying to get everyone to chant with them, ignoring the matches to make noise.


They weren't ignoring the matches. They were booing the heels and cheering the faces. Popping at the right times. Singing songs is how fans cheer on their team/support a wrestler over here. You just don't understand that. It's like me watching a Japanese crowd and saying the crowd is too quiet. It's disrespectful. They should be cheering more. Not knowing it's their way of showing respect.



a Cocky Prickmas said:


> What are you even on about? :lmao
> Like I said at the start of the post and I hope you understand by now, this is no 'culture shock' nor is it me being angry at England for having a loud crowd. *This has nothing to do with England or the UK at all. Is this the first NXT show you have watched?*


It's relevant because it's how crowds over here show support. You're unfairly lumping them in with other NXT crowds as trying to get themselves over. That is not what they're doing.



a Cocky Prickmas said:


> So you're aware, this isn't "fun-policing". You don't have to be loud as hell, drown out the ring noises and even commentary at some points, to have fun. The "fun" you have can and does impeach on others. Maybe there are people who like it, but they'd probably be fine without it being so prevalent too. On the other hand, there are people who would enjoy it more if it were less prevalent, but actually dislike it being too overdone.


Impeach on others. :maury

They're only chanting. I think people will be okay.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

The Dazzler said:


> Of course it's okay. You're acting like they did something terrible. :laugh:
> 
> 
> There is a difference. Chanting/singing is how crowds over here show support. A lot of the fans are football fans. Most of the chants/songs are altered to show support for wrestlers instead. It's not to get themselves over like some NXT crowds do.
> 
> 
> They weren't ignoring the matches. They were booing the heels and cheering the faces. Popping at the right times. Singing songs is how fans cheer on their team/support a wrestler over here. You just don't understand that. It's like me watching a Japanese crowd and saying the crowd is too quiet. It's disrespectful. They should be cheering more. Not knowing it's their way of showing respect.
> 
> 
> It's relevant because it's how crowds over here show support. You're unfairly lumping them in with other NXT crowds as trying to get themselves over. That is not what they're doing.
> 
> 
> Impeach on others. :maury
> 
> They're only chanting. I think people will be okay.


Honestly I think they're just looking for something to bitch about now


----------



## Restomaniac

ShadowSucks92 said:


> Honestly I think they're just looking for something to bitch about now


IMHO it's more like pure ignorance on their part.


----------



## Oxidamus

"You just don't understand" and "Just looking for things to complain about" being the crux now. :Jordan It's like Bray Wyatt's first three months on the main roster again.

Christ, the worst part about this is people _complaining_ about _other people complaining_ about the crowd. The people getting their knickers in a knot are the ones forcing strawmans and being genuinely confused as to how some people can't enjoy what they do. This section has truly devolved. Next month in the NXT section: "How do you not like it? You're just salty."


----------



## DOPA

These arguments over the crowd fpalm.

Some of you need to get out more, such miserable people.


----------



## Geeee

No one would be complaining about the UK crowd if we just came off of NXT:Virginia or one of those other dead crowds.


----------



## Restomaniac

a Cocky Prickmas said:


> "You just don't understand" and "Just looking for things to complain about" being the crux now. :Jordan It's like Bray Wyatt's first three months on the main roster again.
> 
> Christ, the worst part about this is people _complaining_ about _other people complaining_ about the crowd. The people getting their knickers in a knot are the ones forcing strawmans and being genuinely confused as to how some people can't enjoy what they do. This section has truly devolved. Next month in the NXT section: "How do you not like it? You're just salty."


But you don't understand. Like I said pure ignorance.


----------



## Takes2Two Fandango

Was there last night the crowd was good but was expecting a lot better the section I was in there were a handle fun of people getting involved with he rest just sitting there like it was SmackDown taping which was annoying as it reminded me of going to the football and being the only one wanting to sing then getting strange looks from people. Also there were a few empty seats there I think it being a Wednesday didn't help with people not getting time off work or having the time to get there. But overall it was a fun show the opener,main event and Zayn's return were all fun.


----------



## Restomaniac

a Cocky Prickmas said:


> "You just don't understand" and "Just looking for things to complain about" being the crux now. :Jordan It's like Bray Wyatt's first three months on the main roster again.
> 
> Christ, the worst part about this is people _complaining_ about _other people complaining_ about the crowd. The people getting their knickers in a knot are the ones forcing strawmans and being genuinely confused as to how some people can't enjoy what they do. This section has truly devolved. Next month in the NXT section: "How do you not like it? You're just salty."


But you don't understand. Like I said pure ignorance as the initial response was 'oh look it's the crowd trying to be the centre of attention by singing' or words to that effect when if they had known anything about UK sports fans they would known it's nothing of the kind.

If you want to pretend that isn't the case and anyone saying otherwise is making a strawman feel free, it will just confirm your ignorance but hey ho.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

are enzo and cass ever going to win the belts :fuck the shatter macnine of the top rope was hot thou :brie


----------



## Karma101

People complaining about the crowd fpalm

It's just awful when the crowd actually show appreciation for the faces am I right?


----------



## Badbadrobot

Karma101 said:


> People complaining about the crowd fpalm
> 
> It's just awful when the crowd actually show appreciation for the faces am I right?


No actually your wrong

The crowd amusing itself shows a total disrespect for the performers and an inability to understand story telling and the audiences part in that


----------



## Karma101

Badbadrobot said:


> No actually your wrong
> 
> The crowd amusing itself shows a total disrespect for the performers and an inability to understand story telling and the audiences part in that


Judging by Bayley's twitter I don't think she felt disrespected, so that's one less worry off your sensitive little shoulders.


----------



## Jersey

So who feuds with Bayley now?


----------



## Piers

I felt the card was poor but the matches were pretty good and the booking was the smartest we've seen in WWE in ages


----------



## CesaroSection

Badbadrobot said:


> No actually your wrong
> 
> The crowd amusing itself shows a total disrespect for the performers and an inability to understand story telling and the audiences part in that


Please explain to me how the fuck they were amusing themselves? They were only chanting for the wrestlers in the current match. No shit mexican waves or random chants for wrestlers who weren't there. Every chant last night was aimed at a wrestler currently in the ring or something actually going on in the match.

Just cus the songs were different to the simple as fuck American "let's go Cena" bullshit doesn't mean you gotta be butthurt.

They pretty much only cheered faces and booed heels, which is what wrestling should be about. They didn't cheer heels to be cool like main roster crowds do.


----------



## CesaroSection

CretinHop138 said:


> Meltzer reporting that NXT didn't sell out and did roughly about 7,000 which is why some of the arena was in darkness. WWE/Triple H just papered the number (they always do it, nothing noteworthy)


Must have been a legit sell out because you couldn't get any tickets apart from the reselling sites. I doubt WWE would doctor the figure of an NXT show.


----------



## Certified G

I already made a short post about Takeover London here but I figured I might as well type a little something up for those who could be bothered to read it.

First off, the worst thing about this show was *easily* the crowd. They made several parts of the show almost unwatchable and did a good job of trying to ruin the show like Full Sail does. Obnoxious is the word I used in my previous post and I've seen it thrown around here a couple times, and it seems fitting. Most of the people here who seem to be praising the crowd are British so there's that lol.. :lol Now onto the show itself..

*Emma vs. Asuka
*The Match of the Night for me. Asuka is the best womens wrestler in the WWE and she even out-performs some of the male talent. This was just a great way to open the show. Emma looked pretty good here and proved (to me at least) she can hang with a wrestler the caliber of Asuka. The only thing I disliked here, which I also mentioned in the chatbox yesterday, was how Emma still lost after about 4 or 5 attempts at cheating. I don't have much of a problem with Emma losing as that was inevitable, just the way it happened kind of made Emma look, I don't know, weak I guess.

*Enzo/Big Cass vs. Dash/Dawson
*My boy Enzo still unable to win those tag titles.  Oh well.. The match was pretty good it just felt like a longer, slightly less one-sided squash especially since the hot tag to Cass really didn't go anywhere. There was one pinfall attempt near the end of the match (where Dawson pulled, I think, Enzo out of the ring) that made me think the titles were about to change hands. The finish was nice and it made Dash and Dawson look like a legit team. They'll probably lose the titles to Jordan & Gable at the Texas show, which I'm fine with.

*Crews vs. Corbin
*This was just okay -- not good, not bad. Just a very basic match.. Crews losing was the right decision. Baron Corbin hasn't won any significant match (that I can remember) since he beat Rhyno a couple times. If he's being pushed for the title (which he almost certainly is) he needs to pick up some impressive victories. Crews could easily take this loss and still come out of it looking strong. Corbin had far more to gain with this win than Apollo Crews did. I wouldn't mind seeing a rematch between these two with a little more aggression out of both sides, since Crews really didn't do much here.

*Jax vs. Bayley
*This match was not good. I get what they were trying to do but it didn't work for me. Maybe it was the god awful chants throughout this match but I couldn't get into it. Nia Jax is so green she has no business wrestling for the title on a live special. Bayley basically being booked as strong as Cena and Reigns was pretty stupid as well. Yeah she's the champ and needs to be protected, but kicking out of a bunch of leg drops (which is one of Nia's signature moves) and then proceeding to make a “monster” tape out was just completely lame. Then again, Bayley is so universally loved that barely anyone seems to think this is dumb. 

*Balor vs. Joe
*Not a bad match, but just another Balor match that didn't feel special or anything. I was really hoping Balor dropped the title here because he's such a boring champ but unfortunately he retained. There's nothing special about Finn other than this demon paint, really what else is there? And even that demon paint isn't that special anymore because he's just the same ol' Finn but with paint on his face.. no different wrestling style, no slight character change, nothing.. It wasn't a bad match it just missed that special "Takeover" feeling which just about all the other main events had.

Like I said in that other topic, a 6 or a 6.5 seems about right for this show, and I'm leaning more towards a 6 after typing all this up. Just a really average show with only one clear standout match (Asuka vs. Emma). The opening match is the only match I'd really recommend someone to watch if they missed this show. No swerve or anything also kind of hurt this show imo. Being predictable isn't always a bad thing but in this case it was. It would've been nice for Corbin to attack Balor after his match, just something other than a Balor celebration would've sufficed.


----------



## Takes2Two Fandango

CesaroSection said:


> Must have been a legit sell out because you couldn't get any tickets apart from the reselling sites. I doubt WWE would doctor the figure of an NXT show.


It likely did sell out but there were some empty seats around


----------



## Draykorinee

Badbadrobot said:


> No actually your wrong
> 
> The crowd amusing itself shows a total disrespect for the performers and an inability to understand story telling and the audiences part in that


Na you couldn't be more wrong if you tried.


----------



## ATF

Look, I know that one has his own opinion and they think whatever they want. Those people I'm disagreeing with, I'm not saying you're detested for having your opinion, definitely not even close. But with a theme of this controversy, there's no way I'm not putting my word on it.

And here's my word: are you fucking shitting me when you create the idea this crowd was every bit as bad as Full Sail? I've seen Full Sail literally deny stuff that was going down in front of them, stuff that was actually worth a try/their time. Even with someone like Nia Jax in there, London didn't do that. They booed her, but they didn't chant stupid, obnoxious shit like "You're not worthy" or whatnot. London's singing was a FAR, FAR cry from FS. Amusing and putting themselves over with that? Don't make me laugh, they were chanting for someone who was in the fucking match! I guess "Why so serious" is the perfect question for you gritty Muricans 

As far as I'm concerned, a crowd that ruins a match = a crowd that doesn't give a shit about the match (a good match, that is) in question. Think if they started to chant random shit during Emma/Asuka. A crowd that amuses themselves = chanting random shit during a bad match, i.e. Orton/Cena RR 2014. London was giving a shit about EVERYTHING played in front of them, even the lesser shit like Corbin/Crews, and their singing was them rallying up the ones they wanted to win. Don't try to make it like they were some post-WM crowd wannabes that tried way too hard to say "Hey IWC, we're cool, right?!". At least that's how I saw it.

I dunno, I guess me being from Europe means I'm biased, but come the fuck on, have you gotten to the point where you will only accept any crowd that 100% cheers for the right people and boos the wrong people in a very politically correct way? Seriously.


----------



## PimentoSlice

I think we can all agree the crowd yesterday kept the show lively through out and while the chants(especially the singing kind were annoying) it was nice to see a crowd being into the product. A great chant can really add a lot to a match but I just don't think those singing chants were appropriate or in-sync with what was happening in the ring. I've pointed this out in another thread, but when you have Bayley facing off with a monster and Bayley is getting wrecked throughout the whole match practically, it just doesn't make sense to start singing about you wanting Bayley to be your girl.... It was cute at first and Bayley reacted politely, but when they kept trying to do that singing chant, it was just annoying after awhile.

A simple "let's go Bayley" or "Bayley" is all a crowd needs to chant to get Bayley or any wrestler back into the match. The singing of an obscure song with a wrestlers name just felt extra. Again it was nice to see the London crowd be so energetic and it's certainly nicer to hear than a lot of the trash Full Sail comes up with or just recycles and uses on another wrestler.


----------



## BretOwenDavey

it's fair for people to have different opinions. I'm not going to demand people must agree that they enjoyed the show and the crowd participation, if they truly found it annoying. I won't accept accusations though that the crowd were not into the matches and we're trying to entertain themselves, make it about them etc. That is just not true. The singing of songs about and chanting the names of those who you support is the norm here and is used to inspire and fire up the performers to do better. And guess what it works too. I accept that some watching may not have found it to their taste and that's fine but don't belittle the crowd by talking absolute rubbish.


----------



## 2ManyLimes

"Are you Dawson, are you Dash." :booklel Such a great chant. 

Great crowd.


----------



## Braylyt

Lmao this is what I'm talking about

Fans are never happy, there's nothing to complain about the product in NXT so the thread is filled with crying spells over the crowds :lmao you guys are too much

Just enjoy a great show for once, the crowd was a blast


----------



## Knocks

PaigeLover said:


> So who feuds with Bayley now?


Guessing Asuka will go through Jax (judging by the segment before Bayley/Jax) before getting a shot at Bayley.

On a similar note, not sure if anyone's speculated about it, but wouldn't mind seeing a Corbin/Zayn #1 contender's match (Sami was never pinned for the title etc.) Bálor/Corbin would be good, but I REALLY wanna see Bálor/Zayn before one of them goes up.

I loved the crowd. They rooted for the babyfaces and against the heels in a unique, entertaining (at least for me) way. Granted, I was one of the people joining in with such chants at the Cardiff show on Tuesday, but yeah. Didn't affect what was going on in the ring for me.

Really enjoyable show. They had me thinking something would happen after the main event since Finn took an eternity to leave, but nonetheless, great stuff.


----------



## Jersey

Knocks said:


> Guessing Asuka will go through Jax (judging by the segment before Bayley/Jax) before getting a shot at Bayley.
> 
> On a similar note, not sure if anyone's speculated about it, but wouldn't mind seeing a Corbin/Zayn #1 contender's match (Sami was never pinned for the title etc.) Bálor/Corbin would be good, but I REALLY wanna see Bálor/Zayn before one of them goes up.
> 
> I loved the crowd. They rooted for the babyfaces and against the heels in a unique, entertaining (at least for me) way. Granted, I was one of the people joining in with such chants at the Cardiff show on Tuesday, but yeah. Didn't affect what was going on in the ring for me.
> 
> Really enjoyable show. They had me thinking something would happen after the main event since Finn took an eternity to leave, but nonetheless, great stuff.


OT what video is your avy from?


----------



## I drink and I know things

I was concerned about this card because of Baron Corbin and Nia Jax having big matches. Bayley did a better carry job than Crews. She's amazing.


----------



## Crasp

Watching London for the first time after being there last night, mainly for Corey Graves reasons. But damn, this NXT anounce team is so, so good. I even heard a gourdbuster called correctly.


----------



## Knocks

gobsayscomeon said:


> I was concerned about this card because of Baron Corbin and Nia Jax having big matches. Bayley did a better carry job than Crews. She's amazing.


Yeah, I was so engrossed in Bayley/Nia. Had me legit believing Bayley couldn't win, and nothing had me more excited than when Bayley had Nia in the guillotine and everyone was chanting "TAP!". I was literally jumping up and down begging Nia to tap.

Oh the things you do to me, Bayley :bayley


----------



## Korvin

Sometimes when I listen to videos or look at forum threads and see people complain about certain things that happened during a wrestling show I start to think that maybe we all need to take a few steps back and just enjoy the show for what it is. 

I thought that the crowd was fine. They seemed to be having fun and thats what its all about.


----------



## watts63

Great show all around, not one bad match on the card & the crowd made it better (especially the tag title match).


----------



## Geeee

I'm just imagining how bad the Bayley song is gonna be when/if Full Sail tries it


----------



## Old School Icons

Will give my full thoughts on this show tomorrow as I want to watch it back on the network as well.

Without going into specifics, being there in person with my friends was an amazing experience. SO much fun!


----------



## Crowl

SashaXFox said:


> I swear to god if WWE GIVES BAYLEY CENA LIKE BOOKING IM GONNA DIE.please dont ruin her like that


She was facing somebody more than double her weight, to try and make the match seem at all reasonable, she had to be booked as overcoming the odds and out-wrestling her opponent.


----------



## ATF

Regarding the booking of the Women's Title match, does Nia Jax even have proper finishers? I know she's finished off a lot of people with leg drops and Spinebusters, but do you really wanna compare the fodder squash talent she had only fought with Bayley, who survived the nasty stuff she got thrown at by Sasha and Becky and all of those chicks? That's why I did raise my eyebrow at Bayley kicking out of a lot of those, but still found it reasonable. Plus, they can always have the BS excuse of Nia Jax not being 'developed enough yet', like a machine who's just not oiled enough to overcome the champion, but that when she does get oiled enough - aka, a better wrestler - she will dethrone her. It's BS, but whatever.

I do agree that Nia tapping out was dumb, though. Couldn't just have her pass out? At least it would keep her somewhat credible and not accepting defeat.


----------



## why

Samoa Joe is obviously past his prime, but he can still bring it. Even if it was for only one night, he reminded me of 2005 Samoa Joe.


----------



## Arthurgos

why said:


> Samoa Joe is obviously past his prime, but he can still bring it. Even if it was for only one night, he reminded me of 2005 Samoa Joe.


Well he is probably getting in the best shape he has ever been with direction from HHH. He has a long career ahead of him despite his age.


----------



## Well Well Well

Badbadrobot said:


> I was there, the crowd was terrible, save the final match where they finally watched and reacted, they continually tried to amuse themselves and failed consistently to just watch and enjoy. The botchmania chant during the Corbin match was indicative of a stupid / thought they were smart idiotic don't know their history crowd. This type of crowd is destroying story telling in the ring - terrible.
> 
> 
> ps. the balor joe match was one of the best matches of the year, at the end, both were legit hurt, respect for that effort


I can't stand this geek shit personally, I miss wrestling matches having actual heat not 101 "creative" chants thrown in for no particular reason. NXT Nottingham was my first wrestling show since 2006 and the difference in crowds from back when I used to go regularly is massive.


----------



## Oxidamus

Restomaniac said:


> But you don't understand. Like I said pure ignorance as the initial response was 'oh look it's the crowd trying to be the centre of attention by singing' or words to that effect when if they had known anything about UK sports fans they would known it's nothing of the kind.
> 
> If you want to pretend that isn't the case and anyone saying otherwise is making a strawman feel free, it will just confirm your ignorance but hey ho.


I've explained time and time again it isn't that they are a British crowd, it is that they are an NXT crowd. Stop making this a straw man.

The amount of people whose location is England coming in here and defending this is absolutely incredible. It's worse than Full Sail in that sense.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Restomaniac said:


> They didn't ruin anything stop being silly and stop making a missive thing out of nothing.
> 
> Joe's shape has 'remained the same or gotten worse over the years' seriously WTF are you on about??? Thanks for proving you haven't got a clue what you are in about as he looks a hell of a lot smaller than his last run in TNA.


----------



## Restomaniac

a Cocky Prickmas said:


> I've explained time and time again it isn't that they are a British crowd, it is that they are an NXT crowd. Stop making this a straw man.
> 
> The amount of people whose location is England coming in here and defending this is absolutely incredible. It's worse than Full Sail in that sense.


Has it not occurred to you that the reason the English fans are defending this is BECAUSE there is nothing in it.

You are AGAIN missing the key point that being that British crowds do this ALL the time at sport events. If anything it is you that are creating the strawman by pretending a wrestling event shouldn't be like it is everywhere else. 

After looking at your location I'll give you an example. Numerous NRL players have said that although the NRL crowds are bigger the ESL crowds are more vocal. Why? Because it just how we are. 

You can try and link it to full sail all you want however unless all US sporting events are like that then you are STILL missing the point.


----------



## Oxidamus

Restomaniac said:


> Has it not occurred to you that the reason the English fans are defending this is BECAUSE there is nothing in it.
> 
> You are AGAIN missing the key point that being that British crowds do this ALL the time at sport events. If anything it is you that are creating the strawman by pretending a wrestling event shouldn't be like it is everywhere else.
> 
> After looking at your location I'll give you an example. Numerous NRL players have said that although the NRL crowds are bigger the ESL crowds are more vocal. Why? Because it just how we are.
> 
> You can try and link it to full sail all you want however unless all US sporting events are like that then you are STILL missing the point.


You can stop missing posts and talking like you've read them all, too. Every time someone compares wrestling to another sport, it doesn't work. You don't need to hear the sounds the players make in rugby or football, whereas you prefer to in wrestling. The commentary adds to a wrestling match whereas it's just explanation or pointlessness in sports

Furthermore, the concept of "just a bit too much" flies right over all of your heads. I don't care that there were these chants. They were actually funny at the start. Then they went overboard and started making ones that sounded shit, made no sense, and seemed very try-hard, and they did them way, way too much.

Is that hard to understand?


----------



## Restomaniac

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


>


What an incredibly intelligent retort. I shall bow out now for fear of being embarrassed more by such a razor sharp mind.:bean


----------



## Braylyt

a Cocky Prickmas said:


> The commentary adds to a wrestling match whereas it's just explanation or pointlessness in sports


Not gonna argue with you about the crowd bullshit but this makes absolutely no sense. There is 0 difference between wrestling commentary and sports commentary.


----------



## Bazinga

I was at Wembley (Row 4 on the hard camera side) and it was excellent.

Pre-show with the fatal-4-way (showing next week) was really good. Gable is so over it's crazy.

Zayn/Dillinger afterwards was fun too.

All in all a really great show and what wrestling is all about.


----------



## Oxidamus

Braylyt said:


> Not gonna argue with you about the crowd bullshit but this makes absolutely no sense. There is 0 difference between wrestling commentary and sports commentary.


The amount of times you hear commentators "explain" why people are wrestling is enormous. Graves' commentary specifically makes you actually want to listen to the them for once as well. Luckily the chants didn't draw out commentary all that much.


----------



## Restomaniac

a Cocky Prickmas said:


> You can stop missing posts and talking like you've read them all, too. Every time someone compares wrestling to another sport, it doesn't work. You don't need to hear the sounds the players make in rugby or football, whereas you prefer to in wrestling. The commentary adds to a wrestling match whereas it's just explanation or pointlessness in sports
> 
> Furthermore, the concept of "just a bit too much" flies right over all of your heads. I don't care that there were these chants. They were actually funny at the start. Then they went overboard and started making ones that sounded shit, made no sense, and seemed very try-hard, and they did them way, way too much.
> 
> Is that hard to understand?


What do you mean it doesn't work what on earth are you blabbering about now? Oh wait you then go on to clarify it by then telling everyone what they prefer. Can you show me the results of the research you obviously conducted. Perhaps in a PDF file? Or perhaps it's people that attend sporting events in the UK acting like people that attend sporting events in the UK whilst at a mock sporting event in the UK. Or perhaps that is to extreme an idea for you to get your head around.

'Making ones'? You are aware that I have personally heard most of those chants thousands of times with differing words that fit the event they are sung at?

Try and let this sink in. It isn't 'try hard' it's normal and the fact you don't like it is down to your own personal POV and nothing else.


----------



## Oxidamus

Restomaniac said:


> What do you mean it doesn't work what on earth are you blabbering about now? Oh wait you then go on to clarify it by then telling everyone what they prefer. Can you show me the results of the research you obviously conducted. Perhaps in a PDF file? Or perhaps it's people that attend sporting events in the UK acting like people that attend sporting events in the UK whilst at a mock sporting event in the UK. Or perhaps that is to extreme an idea for you to get your head around.
> 
> 'Making ones'? You are aware that I have personally heard most of those chants thousands of times with differing words that fit the event they are sung at?
> 
> Try and let this sink in. It isn't 'try hard' it's normal and the fact you don't like it is down to your own personal POV and nothing else.


It doesn't work because wrestling isn't a bloody sport in the same sense as everything else. Again, how is that hard to understand? You make noise at a football game, it's in the background, it hardly matters at all. It does nothing

No, what I am doing is explaining to you and everyone else who seems to be completely unable to understand some people do not like the chants, how these people do not like the chants.

Well if they have been done before, maybe they should fuck off from wrestling, because some things just don't fit. And again, some things just seem excessive.

Two things none of you guys seem to understand (at the same time telling ME I don't understand something):
• This isn't some BS attack on British fans or the British audience. Full Sail do the same, obnoxious shit, and if this was a one-off it'd be fine. What you are doing, though, is doing the same shit that Full Sail does, KNOWING that people hate it, and defending it with "we do it at football shows though...".
• There's a line, and it isn't even a fine line, between "having a bit of fun" and "going way overboard with it (to the extent that people not accustomed to your culture, or partially [like myself] take it as pretentious circle-jerking)". Some of the chants were bad, some were fine, and some were fun, but the ones that were fun or fine, quickly got overdone and definitely made the show a bit worse, for me.

And just to end this, yes, this is my opinion, as what you are saying is your own opinion. I'm not trying to say my opinion is fact, but what I am saying is it is fact that people hold this opinion. This doesn't have to be a battle of "you just don't understand" if you don't make it so with assumptions and straw-mans.


----------



## CptRonCodpiece

I'd understand an American whining about the crowd, because they're not used to British style enthusiastic crowds, but an Aussie? Your sports crowds are almost as rowdy as ours are you hypocrite.


----------



## Death Rider

a Cocky Prickmas said:


> Restomaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean it doesn't work what on earth are you blabbering about now? Oh wait you then go on to clarify it by then telling everyone what they prefer. Can you show me the results of the research you obviously conducted. Perhaps in a PDF file? Or perhaps it's people that attend sporting events in the UK acting like people that attend sporting events in the UK whilst at a mock sporting event in the UK. Or perhaps that is to extreme an idea for you to get your head around.
> 
> 'Making ones'? You are aware that I have personally heard most of those chants thousands of times with differing words that fit the event they are sung at?
> 
> Try and let this sink in. It isn't 'try hard' it's normal and the fact you don't like it is down to your own personal POV and nothing else.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't work because wrestling isn't a bloody sport in the same sense as everything else. Again, how is that hard to understand? You make noise at a football game, it's in the background, it hardly matters at all. It does nothing
> 
> No, what I am doing is explaining to you and everyone else who seems to be completely unable to understand some people do not like the chants, how these people do not like the chants.
> 
> Well if they have been done before, maybe they should fuck off from wrestling, because some things just don't fit. And again, some things just seem excessive.
> 
> Two things none of you guys seem to understand (at the same time telling ME I don't understand something):
> ? This isn't some BS attack on British fans or the British audience. Full Sail do the same, obnoxious shit, and if this was a one-off it'd be fine. What you are doing, though, is doing the same shit that Full Sail does, KNOWING that people hate it, and defending it with "we do it at football shows though...".
> ? There's a line, and it isn't even a fine line, between "having a bit of fun" and "going way overboard with it (to the extent that people not accustomed to your culture, or partially [like myself] take it as pretentious circle-jerking)". Some of the chants were bad, some were fine, and some were fun, but the ones that were fun or fine, quickly got overdone and definitely made the show a bit worse, for me.
> 
> And just to end this, yes, this is my opinion, as what you are saying is your own opinion. I'm not trying to say my opinion is fact, but what I am saying is it is fact that people hold this opinion. This doesn't have to be a battle of "you just don't understand" if you don't make it so with assumptions and straw-mans.
Click to expand...

What a few people who whine on the internet hate something so everyone should stop? The crowd were not doing what full sail do. They played along and had fun with the show. I went to my first show this week and being part of the crowd and chanting along with the show was part of the fun in cardiff but i should not do it because you and a couple others don't like it? 


It is that much of problem watch the shows on mute. And this tripe about the crowd putting themsevles other is rubbish. The crowd were playing along with the show. Yeah the bayley song during the beatdown is a different way to show support but it is how we show support instead of the same old tired generic lets go bayley.

If you have that much of a problem watch a shitty raw crowd which is silent and does not have fun or play along with the show


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Just got done watching the show. I absolutely loved it.

Nearly cried when Bayley won.

#huglife :bayley


----------



## The Amazon

Dash and dawson are just horrible...no idea why they even wrestle...

Nia jax is a bum


----------



## sweepdaleg

Almost had to put my tv on mute. Chants took away from the show.


----------



## SuperDuperDragon

I thought the whole show had a delightful pace, fun atmosphere, and solid performances throughout the night. 

I go into the details of my enjoyment and minor complaints in this lil' video review if you're curious for details.


----------



## HateaHeel

a Cocky Prickmas said:


> I've explained time and time again it isn't that they are a British crowd, it is that they are an NXT crowd. Stop making this a straw man.
> 
> The amount of people whose location is England coming in here and defending this is absolutely incredible. It's worse than Full Sail in that sense.


I'm just going to make this point. No one here is forcing you to like the chants or atmosphere if it's not for you then oh well.

What people "located in England" is taking offense to is the shitting on what is our culture at these sort of events. You can say it's not your intention but you completely miss the mark when trying to use narrow wrestling smark analogies to explain it. I guess maybe you should take the hint when so many are trying to tell you different? Maybe?

Again you don't have to like it and you are fine in saying it's not your preference, but please don't tell us how we should be acting or change who we are.


----------



## SuperDuperDragon

HateaHeel said:


> I'm just going to make this point. No one here is forcing you to like the chants or atmosphere if it's not for you then oh well.
> 
> What people "located in England" is taking offense to is the shitting on what is our culture at these sort of events. You can say it's not your intention but you completely miss the mark when trying to use narrow wrestling smark analogies to explain it. I guess maybe you should take the hint when so many are trying to tell you different? Maybe?
> 
> Again you don't have to like it and you are fine in saying it's not your preference, but please don't tell us how we should be acting or change who we are.


Never been to a UK show or been around the fans live but I was listening to a highspots interview with UK indie guys and they talked about this new batch of tongue in cheek "hipster" like folk attending shows and having a good time.

I could see how this type of crowd could annoy people but from what I've seen/heard it is a fun atmosphere and unless you're actually a part of it in person I believe it's hard to have an accurate opinion of the culture.


----------



## Braylyt

The Amazon said:


> Dash and dawson are just horrible...no idea why they even wrestle...


Yeah but didn't you see them stomping on 1 bodypart for 15 minutes straight?? That's IN-RING SKILLS and PSYCHOLOGY bro, they have old school RING SKILLS and them being horrible is just HEEL HEAT bro, they're HEAT MAGNETSS!! And that WORKRATE too, oh my god the glorious WORKRATE these OLDSCHOOL RING PSYCHOLOGISTS have pfff it's too much to handle for fans these days.


----------



## Oxidamus

CptRonCodpiece said:


> I'd understand an American whining about the crowd, because they're not used to British style enthusiastic crowds, but an Aussie? Your sports crowds are almost as rowdy as ours are you hypocrite.





Roy Mustang said:


> What a few people who whine on the internet hate something so everyone should stop? The crowd were not doing what full sail do. They played along and had fun with the show. I went to my first show this week and being part of the crowd and chanting along with the show was part of the fun in cardiff but i should not do it because you and a couple others don't like it?
> 
> 
> It is that much of problem watch the shows on mute. And this tripe about the crowd putting themsevles other is rubbish. The crowd were playing along with the show. Yeah the bayley song during the beatdown is a different way to show support but it is how we show support instead of the same old tired generic lets go bayley.
> 
> If you have that much of a problem watch a shitty raw crowd which is silent and does not have fun or play along with the show





HateaHeel said:


> I'm just going to make this point. No one here is forcing you to like the chants or atmosphere if it's not for you then oh well.
> 
> What people "located in England" is taking offense to is the shitting on what is our culture at these sort of events. You can say it's not your intention but you completely miss the mark when trying to use narrow wrestling smark analogies to explain it. I guess maybe you should take the hint when so many are trying to tell you different? Maybe?
> 
> Again you don't have to like it and you are fine in saying it's not your preference, but please don't tell us how we should be acting or change who we are.


You guys are regurgitating the same things over and over. All I'm trying to say is you should understand not everyone wants to hear that shit, and that actually keeping it down a bit would probably do better than going overboard.

The Brits here have to get over themselves though, this isn't an attack on your damn culture like I've said at least five times already. It's NXT crowds being OTT. If that's what you do at sports realise wrestling is more similar to theatre than football/rugby/etc, despite being far from either.


----------



## LaMelo

That top rope finisher from The Mechanics was marvelous.


----------



## S23

I thought I'd clear some things up as I attended this show too:

The only tickets available for a long time were through scalpers and reseller websites (ergo, the tiny proportion were unsold tickets at inflated prices). The event was a legitimate sell out, taking into consideration that the entrance way blocks a certain percentage of the full capacity. 

The crowd - I recently went to a WWE live event at the o2 arena and it was a horrible show. Mainly as the show consisted of kids and 'let's go' chants which are cringe-worthy as they often have no substance. I wish I hadn't attended and spent £70 ($120) on my basic ticket.

With NXT London, I was legitimately hyped for the show as I knew the adult crowd would be up for a great time and that's exactly what happened. We all had fun and it was not at the expense of the wrestlers. No - we did not sit down and have a meeting to discuss the repercussions and feelings of fans watching from USA, Australia, Jersey or the Faroe Islands - we did what was natural and organic for us as the crowd.

If you could not get into any match, I'd ask to you entertain the thought that it might have been the weak buildup and lack of substance to some of the matches and the card.

Two chants i didn't engage in were "this is wrestling" which is contrived and believe it out not, a "let's go cena, cena sucks" chant before the show which was genuinely nauseating as it had no place. There was a short cm punk chant after this, which was hilariously booed straight after it broke out.

This was not an "NXT crowd", it was a UK adult wrestling crowd.


----------



## Death Rider

a Cocky Prickmas said:


> You guys are regurgitating the same things over and over. All I'm trying to say is you should understand not everyone wants to hear that shit, and that actually keeping it down a bit would probably do better than going overboard.
> 
> The Brits here have to get over themselves though, this isn't an attack on your damn culture like I've said at least five times already. It's NXT crowds being OTT. If that's what you do at sports realise wrestling is more similar to theatre than football/rugby/etc, despite being far from either.


As someone as part of these crowds for the 100th time we were not trying to get ourselves over we were having fun. Don't like it don't watch or have the show on mute. Stop saying the crowd were trying to get themselves over and projecting your hatred for full sail onto the crowd. Don't like it? Well tough I had fun in Cardiff, sure the people in London had fun and tbh majority of posters seemed to enjoy it, the wrestlers had fun so you are in the minority so why should we stop having fun for a small minority. 

No it fucking ain't the theatre mate and tbh I am not going to sit quietly during a wrestling show I am going to take part and have fun. Just because you don't like we should stop? No thanks. 

You keep saying the same thing again and again that the crowd were trying to put themselves other which is not at all the case and makes you come across as having some vendetta again NXT fans. It has been proven already that the fans were just having fun not trying to put themselves over like idiots who chant we are awesome or JBL or Micheal Cole. Every chant was to do with the match. Whether you liked the way it was done or not the fans were clearly watching and engaging with the show and trying to have fun with the show whether it is to your taste or not. 

Just because you dislike it which is fine does not mean they were trying to put themselves over as you put it.


----------



## Conorhouston

brilliant wish I could have went but couldnt do the reseller ticket price 


way too much and then having to come down from Glasgow


----------



## seabs

*Rowdy chanting crowd isn't a crowd that's trying to get themselves over. Trying to get yourselves over as a crowd is chanting for people who aren't in the match like chanting for JBL, doing the Fandango dance or Mexican Waves during a Randy Orton vs Sheamus match. Spending the duration of the match singing chants for the babyface is SUPPORTING the babyface. Bar Joe they booed every heel and cheered every face. But yeah they were just interested in goofing around and coming up with tryhard chants all show long. Only instance of that is the stupid 10 count shtick which they always do. It's fine to not like it as a taste thing but don't try to spin it as something it wasn't just because you didn't like it. 

Asuka/Emma was really fucking good. Not on the level of the Sasha matches but it wasn't meant to be. SHENANIGANS at the end were brilliantly done. Tag match was really good too. Enzo/Cass promo actually gave this match some heat which they kinda paid off in the match. This felt more heated than your normal match at least. Dash/Dawson are so throwback but in a good way. Love them just clubbing on guys. Oh and of course they do slingshot suplexes and gordbuster's. Finish was super 2015 though. Totally brought the Enzo near fall. The 3 of them are so polished as an act it's so weird how they're still in NXT. I know that pretty much everyone on the show bar Jax and Corbin are "ready" but they've been there forever and they don't need protected booking on the main roster. Baffled as to why they didn't get the reign the Vaudevillians got so they could go over in Brooklyn. It's a midcard act but it's a perfect midcard act. Corbin/Crews did nothing for me. Hopefully Corbin/Balor is just a one off TV match. Obviously there's a lot to like about NXT booking but I really like how you can pretty much pick the next contender based off the results for the TakeOver shows. Wins matter and all that. Bayley/Jax I thought was great and I'm surprised most of the reaction is pretty apathetic to it. About as well a worked big guy/little guy match I've seen in recent memory. Jax looked dominating and imposing and you might have noticed by now that Bayley is a pretty good underdog babyface. I don't know if the leg drop has been built as Jax's death move or just a signature one but it seemed like the latter here. It shouldn't be the death move anyway but even so this is a great use of protecting finishers until the right time. Guillotine looked awesome with how far Jax was bending forward in it. I thought Jax looked really good in this too. She's obviously somewhat green but not in a bad way. Largely worked as a base for Bayley to work around but she brought more than anything to the match herself and had everything you want a monster heel to have. Joe/Balor was a Balor match. Fine but disinteresting. Joe looked pretty close to ROH Joe again here but they keep giving him dull opponents from a personal POV.*


----------



## Bassey

I was there and the crowd were awesome, if people don't like it then you must enjoy repetitive quiet crowds that you also moan about on the weekly Raw shows. Some peeps are never happy.


----------



## Crasp

Bayley just tweeted this:


----------



## Bassey

Crasp said:


> Bayley just tweeted this:


Bayley is just the best!:smile2:


----------



## BretOwenDavey

That tweet should (but probably won't) quieten a few folk hell bent on shitting on nxt uk. Maybe people should experience it for themselves in person next time, if they have the opportunity, before judging from what they see and hear from their armchairs.


----------



## BlackoutLAS

Wouldn't say I'm a fan on Bayley yet but I like her a lot more than I used to.

https://youtu.be/fHXJ5M8-fls Enzos theme dubbed over seven nation army


----------



## TheAverageMuta

BretOwenDavey said:


> That tweet should (but probably won't) quieten a few folk hell bent on shitting on nxt uk. Maybe people should experience it for themselves in person next time, if they have the opportunity, before judging from what they see and hear from their armchairs.


Some of us just don't like atmosphere generating chants ok? We prefer to sit in silence with our arms folded, judging everyone and looking miserable. That is how wrestling is meant to be.


----------



## rayuk08

NXT Takeover was an awesome ppv it was better the wwe TLC ppv it was in my home town London


----------



## Greatsthegreats

the wwe youtube account is calling Balors entrance his "demon attire"

anyone think it is a sign of the times that demons are more socially acceptable than a century plus old serial killer?


TheAverageMuta said:


> Some of us just don't like atmosphere generating chants ok? We prefer to sit in silence with our arms folded, judging everyone and looking miserable. That is how wrestling is meant to be.


Japan anyone?

im sure sportsmen would prefer to earn their keep in silence like I would write a report or article in silence


ツ;55256258 said:


> *Rowdy chanting crowd isn't a crowd that's trying to get themselves over. Trying to get yourselves over as a crowd is chanting for people who aren't in the match like chanting for JBL, doing the Fandango dance or Mexican Waves during a Randy Orton vs Sheamus match.*


*if anything gets a Mexican Wave THAT MEANS YOU'RE DOING SOMETHING RIGHT*


----------



## bjnelson19705

Just finished watching. 

Excellent.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Much better show than I was anticipating.

The London crowd were great in showing enthusiasm, but I grew a bit tired of their singing after a while. That said, it might have been that I wasn't familiar with the (I'm assuming British) songs they were singing? Got a big kick out of "Hey Bayley" though.

The efforts given in Emma vs. Asuka and Enzo/Cass vs. The Mechanics bumped the show up considerably, actually my favourite matches of the night. I thought Emma was there to be fed to Asuka. How wrong I was. I thought Enzo & Cass would squash Dawson and Dash. How wrong I was (although I wanted to be right about that one).

Corbin vs. Crews- disappointment of the night- it was only a "decent match" IMO, which speaks volumes to how good the show was when that's my biggest complaint.

Bayley vs. Jax was good, but I think I rated it lower than most because it became pretty clear to me after the multiple leg drops where they were going with the match- although credit to them for using the Asuka confrontation pre-match to make me slightly question my prediction.

Balor vs Joe- a main event worthy match, but Joe was the standout. Balor just doesn't bring the intensity needed for these big matches- the demon should fight with more anger, but nothing changes for Balor match to match but the body paint.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

Finally finished watching it, great show again from NXT. Undercard was solid with no filler and the main event delivered. Loved the crowd chants, especially "Heeeeeeey Bayley" to the tune of DJ Otzi.

Edit: I wasn't expecting Corbin to go over given how much Crews has been pushed so that was a surprise. Makes sense with Finn winning.


----------



## LSF45

Awesome show. I enjoy how this brand actually treats the mature wrestling fan with respect he/she deserves.

Example: In the Emma/Asuka match, the referee did not end the match after seeing an object in Asuka's hand. On Raw/Smackdown, they'd immediately call the match. I liked that the ref gave the benefit of a doubt and didn't let the match end due to a technicality. I really like that kind of booking.

Another example: At the very end of the show, you see the doctors with Finn and Samoa Joe. Now, I'm not sure if they were actually both hurt (wouldn't be surprised if they were), but I feel like after a war like they had, it would make sense to have the doctors out, just to make sure. You don't see this enough on the main roster. At the end of UFC or boxing matches, you see this regularly (in fact, all the time), but in professional wrestling, it doesn't happen much unless they are really hurt. Hopefully, they are fine, but if it was a booking mechanism, I loved it.

Very solid NXT show.


----------



## Old School Icons

Something you didn't see on the show itself on the network was that after the match was over, Samoa Joe was being helped to the back. 

He suddenly snaps out of his dazed state looking super pissed off about the loss and tried to run back to the ring but they held him back.

Nice little touch.


----------



## southrnbygrace

I watched the Bayley match as it was the only one I was interested in, but before it even started I had to mute the network. Crowd singing was too much for me. Still, the match itself was good.


----------



## Phantomdreamer

For all the people complaining about the NXT crowd, i'd much rather have a loud, energetic crowd who just want to have fun than 90% of the crowds in the states who are boring and quiet as fuck. The crowd didn't make or break the show but they certainly helped make the show more enjoyable, at least for me anyway.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

KILL V. Oxi said:


> *Worst TakeOver yet*.


"Worst Mercedes-Benz *EVER*!"

NXT is the gold standard. Outside of Wrestlemania and a Raw show that was hot-shotted to high heaven (and won't be followed), nothing on the main roster is within spitting distance of this show.

NXT Takeover is a victim of it's own extremely high standard. It's a standard that's been set over the past two years. People are disappointed by a 7/10 show because they're expecting a 10/10.


----------



## Oxidamus

Soul Man Danny B said:


> "Worst Mercedes-Benz *EVER*!"
> 
> NXT is the gold standard. Outside of Wrestlemania and a Raw show that was hot-shotted to high heaven (and won't be followed), nothing on the main roster is within spitting distance of this show.
> 
> NXT Takeover is a victim of it's own extremely high standard. It's a standard that's been set over the past two years. People are disappointed by a 7/10 show because they're expecting a 10/10.


I agree tbh. It's the worst but it's not exactly... unwatchable bad. That being said, it was genuinely bad IMO. Not just "not up to standard", but pretty bad. Neither of the two matches I cared for were stellar (though they were good), and I absolutely despised one match, and skipped the main event because I didn't care at all. One match was just completely neutral to me.

It's opinion after all.

However NXT isn't a victim of its _own_ extremely high standard. It's a victim of stupid forced booking to create a niche product and being unable to sustain itself without truly talented, in-their-prime individuals throughout the world.


----------

